#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-04
<subay^^_>  hangi dosya sistemi hdd deki bad sektorleri görmezden gelip sistemde veri kaybına yol açmadan duzgunce çalışır..
<kerim> İyi akşamlar herkese arkadaşlar...
<BrozaC> subay^^_ badsect o proğramın ismi
<command> slm
<gezegenci> varadero:
<gezegenci> acil lazımsın :D
<gezegenci> ordamısın ?
<BrozaC> neden acil lazım olayımki ben
<gezegenci> BrozaC: makine kapatmadan kernel değiştirilebiliyormu ?
<gezegenci> BrozaC: zor yada kolay
<BrozaC> sorunun cevabı NŞA kesinlikle hayır
<gezegenci> tek merak ettiğim şey var mı öyle birşey ?
<BrozaC> imkansız
<gezegenci> sen dememeişmiydin ?
<BrozaC> azıcık bilgisayar nasılçalışır bilen birisi asla bilmez
<BrozaC> demez
<command> reboot çokmu uzun
<gezegenci> alla alla sen dedmemişmiydin ? :S
<gezegenci> 3-5 senedir kapanmayan bilgisayarlardan konu açışdı hani
<BrozaC> bişiyi yanlış anlamışsın öyle şey olmaz
<rua> s.a
<BrozaC> as
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-05
<zfmf> selam millet
<mete_cetin> zfmf: slm
<gubu> selamunaleyküm 8)
<Kartagis> drupal ve godaddy sorunumu çözdüm
<Kartagis> RewriteBase / olması gerekiyormuş
<zfmf> oo drupal iyidir
<varadero> denemedim bile daha drupal
<varadero> :d
<Kartagis> zfmf ben şimdi sitelerimi oraya aktarıyorum
<zfmf> suan hangi script i kullaniyorsunki?
<zfmf> sitelerimi derken hepsinimi
<zfmf> ne sitesi bunlar
<zfmf> Kartagis: php den anliyorsan sana silveerstripe tavsiye ederim, drupal kadar modulu filan yok ama , kendin birseyler eklemek istersen olayi cözdünmü kolaydir drupaldan. ne blim boyle kücük sirket sayfalari icin en ideali bence ;)
<zfmf> biton drupal dokumentasyonu okuyacagina hemen yazarsin bisiler oldu bitti
<Kartagis> php'den anlıyorum ama drupal kolay bence, çünkü tarayıcı uyumsuzluklarıyla uğraşmaktan bıktım
<zfmf> öyle kolay ama bazen müsteriler öyle bisi istiyorki drupalda tam senin istedigin olmuyor ozaman kodlara dalican iste ozaman silverstripe daha basit
<zfmf> tarayici uyumsuzlugu derken? hangi script kullaniyorsunki?
<zfmf> kendin yaziyorsan
<zfmf> css framework ler var tavsiye edbilirim istiyorsan
<varadero> Submitted on 2010/11/02 at 7:42pm
<varadero> Üstadım Bu Msn Adresi Bende - Domainse sende napcaz :))
<varadero> bu nedemek yahu ?
<varadero> adam blog uma bunu yazmış
<varadero> anlamadım bile
<acemi> hesaba 50000$ gonder yaz
<varadero> mantıklı :)
<zfmf> yorummu yapmis
<zfmf> muahaha
<varadero> yorum bu
<zfmf> 0 larda pintilik etme doldur sonunu
<zfmf> :d
<varadero> ne demek istiyorki
<zfmf> senin domain neydi
<varadero> alper.web.tr
<zfmf> kesin onunda adi alper
<zfmf> email adresi ne
<zfmf> domain ini istiyor
<varadero> email kullanmıyorum bu domain le
<zfmf> yazanin emaili ne
<varadero> email inde hayır yok :)
<zfmf> kesin aalper email adresi onda domain de sende adam ikisinide istiyo
<zfmf> sende yaz msn adresini sana versin oldu bitti :d
<varadero> <wicked_reyn@hotmil.com>:
<varadero> mail de gitmemiş zaten
<varadero> aşsdjkasd
<zfmf> one baea:D
<varadero> domain ini istiyom yazsaydı ya
<varadero> yapardık bş güzellik
<zfmf> salla ya onda para olsa msn e girmez zaten muahaha
<zfmf> cocukdur
<varadero> bir eğitimin daha sonuna geldik
<varadero> :d
<varadero> ne kadar sessiz bir kanal  oldu burası
<zfmf> varadero:  nginx de ssl module configure ederken --without yazmadikda standard acikmi biliyonmu
<varadero> bilmiyorum
<varadero> bakmak lazım
<varadero> zfmf sizin makinalar centos du dimi hep
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> evet
<zfmf> ulan adam gibi ne kurs veren var nginx hakkinda nede kitap koyacam bu almanlara hea
<varadero> ehueh
<varadero> biz bitirdik vmware kursunu
<varadero> son lab çıkarız birazdan
<zfmf> centos ama elden configur ettim orda without yazmadim soru standard ekliyormu yoksa her zimbirtiyi configure e eklemekmi gerek
<zfmf> oh oh iyisin
<zfmf> varadero:  sen biliün home edition i domain e eklemenin hicmi sansi yok ? bir ara dns prefix filan bisiler okumustuk sanki ama bulamiyom varmi bir sans yoksa enaz professional mi lazim
<varadero> hiç şansı yok
<varadero> sadece dns mns deil çünki olay
<zfmf> ok
<varadero> gubbu hastamı
<varadero> sesi çıkmıyo
<varadero> carcarcar konuşurdu o ? :)
<gubbu> bak yaa
<gubbu> :)
<gubbu> konusuruz sus derler
<varadero> e yalanmı
<gubbu> :))
<varadero> sus deyince de susmazdınki ?
<varadero> :)
<varadero> zfmf i zaten dövmüşler kesin
<gubbu> suscak olsam nie konusmaya baslayayim ki :)
<varadero> konuşmayada başladın
<varadero> sdflşksdf
<varadero> susmam artık dion yani
<gubbu> hı hı
<gubbu> sen emniyet kemerini bagla simdiden :p
<varadero> ben çıkıcam  :)
<varadero> cep telefonum azıcık şarj olsun die bekliyorum
<gubbu> ya da eject tusunu hazir et dicekdim ki
<gubbu> etmisin zate :D
<varadero> remove before flight
<varadero> :)
<gubbu> sen de sabah beri durdun , simdi şarja taktin :)
<varadero> sabahtan beri kurstaydım
<varadero> iş yerine akşam üstü geldim
<gubbu> hani ne öğrendin hic anlatmion
<varadero> anlatim
<gubbu> biz de sebeplenelim surda :)
<varadero> vmware bir sanallaştırma çözümüdür
<varadero> :)
<varadero> şimdi sende öğrendin
<gubbu> he iyi gecmis olsun
<gubbu> ee sonra :)
<varadero> sonrasında öğrenmedim bişi
<varadero> zaten biliyordum
<gubbu> bunu ben de sölerdim
<varadero> sadece eksikleri kapandı
<gubbu> bosa nie kursta zzaman harcadin ki :)
<varadero> gerisinin %90 ini da size anlatamam
<gubbu> he bi orasini bilmiodun yani
<gubbu> sanallastirma çözümü olduunu soylediler
<gubbu> sen de çözdün he mi
<varadero> evet 30 saat sürdü
<varadero> :)
<gubbu> hey massallah
<gubbu> anlatan kekeme miydi?
<varadero> hoca çok iyiydi
<varadero> şimdi hakkını yemeyeyim
<varadero> IBM de alman eğitmen gelmişti
<gubbu> bitti mi simdi kurs? baska yok mu?
<varadero> onu saymazsak pc konusunda en ii hocaydı
<varadero> bu kurs biti başka kurslara yelken açıcaz artık
<gubbu> aç aç
<gubbu> bak bakim şarj ne kadar dolmus
<gubbu> :)
<varadero> daha yeni taktm
<gubbu> he iyi daha bi saat burdasin o zaman
<varadero> 5-10 dk yeter
<gubbu> vuu saat 6 ya geliomus
<varadero> kurstan öğrendiğim şu
<varadero> linux cularla konuşacak bişi yok :)
<gubbu> hep kendine öğrendin yani
<varadero> evet
<varadero> :)
<gubbu> ya varadero benim pc simdilerde ariza cikarmior
<gubbu> noldu buna
<varadero> okuttunmu ?
<gubbu> bi dellenio bi duruyo
<gubbu> yoo
<gubbu> ama gecen pencere acik kalmis
<varadero> yakın zamanda duş aldınmı ?
<gubbu> yagmur gelmis üstüne
<gubbu> az bisi o da :)
<varadero> ondan
<gubbu> ondan midir?
<varadero> porno sayfa gezme pc de
<gubbu> hee tahmin etmistim
<gubbu> yok yasaklı o tip siteler
<gubbu> safe bilmemne var bende
<gubbu> vampirli bi film izlicekdim onu da acmadi :)
<varadero> vampir felan cık cık
<varadero> vampir mantığı müslümanlığa ters
<varadero> :)
<gubbu> ben de merak ettim de baktim ama göremedim zate
<gubbu> bi dizi sitesinden baska dizileri izliorum a
<gubbu> baktim o diziye yorum ve oy fazla verilmis
<varadero> dizi demişken
<gubbu> alla alla nassi bisi acaba dedim
<varadero> benim dizi nin yeni bölümü çıktı
<varadero> indireyimde gideyim
<varadero> şimdi evde 50 mbit fiber yok uzun sürer
<gubbu> hangi dizi senin?
<varadero> Stargate universe
<gubbu> hee
<gubbu> bitmedi miydi o?
<varadero> yenisi bu
<gubbu> subayla nexuiz oynuyoz
<gubbu> ben server kuruyorum o bana misafir oluyor :)
<gubbu> simdilik acemi ben yeniorum ama o yakinda gecer beni :)
<varadero> :)
<gubbu> hah bak onu sorcakdim
<varadero> Ultima online a  başlıcam ben
<gubbu> mesela nexuiz tam ekran acilio
<gubbu> ama masa üstüne geri donemioz
<gubbu> nasi olcak
<varadero> kısmet
<gubbu> alt+tab falan islemior
<varadero> ?
<varadero> ctrl + alt + sağ tuş
<gubbu> hee o da mı kısmet :)
<varadero> ?
<gubbu> du deniim
<varadero> compiz vardı dimi
<varadero> ?
<gubbu> var
<varadero> ctrl + alt + sağ tuş compiz varsa
<gubbu> yok o islemio
<gubbu> biliom dier masa üstüne gecio normalde
<varadero> eed
<varadero> ozaman kısmet  işte
<gubbu> bi tek ctrl+alt+f1 2 3 4 5
<gubbu> onlar islior
<varadero> nexuiz ne bilmiyorumki
<gubbu> fps
<varadero> tecrübem yok bilemem
<gubbu> windows da denedim
<varadero> e irc ye konsoldan gir
<varadero> ?
<gubbu> onla alt tab yabiorum masa üstüne dönüyor.
<gubbu> yok usta girmem ben konsoldan irc ye
<varadero> ahaha
<gubbu> acemi weechat die bişiye sokmustu beni
<varadero> neden delikanlıyı bozarmı
<varadero> ?
<gubbu> zor cikmistim :)
<varadero> weechat iidir
<varadero> ben irssi severim ama
<gubbu> hee yakup da irrsi yi denetmisti
<gubbu> o da bi manyak bise
<varadero> ilk önce garip olur
<varadero> 1 saatte alışırsın
<varadero> ctrl + alt + f1 fln bir yere irc ni koyarsın
<gubbu> 1 saat dayansadim aliscakdim da :)
<varadero> misgibi
<gubbu> bana birinin irssi sevgisi asilamasi lazim :p
<varadero> sevilecek yanı yokki
<varadero> biz zamanında yokluktan alıştık
<varadero> X olmadığı oluyordu
<varadero> hatta 1 sene benim monitörüm 9" monocrom du x desteklemiyordu bile
<gubbu> enee
<gubbu> irssi nin sana selami var varadero
<gubbu> status deyo baska bisi demeyo
<varadero> aleyqum slm
<varadero> irssi irc.linux.org
<varadero> de bağlan
<varadero> /nick ebleh
<varadero> nick deişttir
<varadero> /j #ubuntu-tr
<varadero> kanala gi
<gubbu> ebleh kim nan :)
<varadero> r
<varadero> esc  ye basıp sonra
<varadero> 1 2  3  die pencereler arasında gez
<varadero> açıldıysa bağlanmadan
<varadero> /server irc.linux.org
<varadero> ile bağlan
<varadero> /help komutu ile yardım al aldığın yardımı öğren kullan kullandır :)
<gubudik> aha bu ben :)
<varadero> geldi işte
<varadero> gördünmü ? iş görür
<varadero> süper deil tabiki
<varadero> ama  iş görür
<varadero> bak sana başka bişi öğreteyim :
<gubbu> öğret
<varadero> :)
<varadero> önce şu güçlü komutu yaz
<varadero> sudo apt-get install screen
<gubudik> e bu yazilanlar bana gelmior
<gubudik> du bi ayari bisisi vardi bunun
<gubudik> sadece kendi yazdiklarimi görüom
<varadero> ohoo biz bişi öğretiyoz
<varadero> bu gidip başka bişi ile kasıyor
<gubbu> taam burdan öğreniom ben onu :)
<gubbu> gubudike aldirma sen
<gubbu> kendi capinda dolanio o :)
<varadero> sana ebleh yap nickini demiştim
<varadero> :)
<gubbu> screen zaten en yeni sürümde.
<varadero> süpermiş
<varadero> şimdi
<varadero> screen -S ebleh
<varadero> yaz
<gubbu> irssi de mi *
<varadero> yok
<varadero> konsolda be
<varadero> irssi ile alakalı deil bu
<varadero> irc ile de alakalı deil
<gubbu> e gitti hersey
<varadero> oke
<gubbu> clear oldu sanki
<varadero> boş bir yer geldimi
<varadero> ?
<gubbu> g@8:~$
<varadero> şimdi bir tane daha önüne terminal aç
<varadero> onunda içinde
<varadero> screen -x ebleh
<varadero> yaz
<gubbu> yazdim entere basdim silindi
<varadero> oek
<varadero> iki terminali karşına al
<varadero> yan yana :)
<gubbu> aldim
<varadero> içine bişiler yaz birinin
<varadero> ama ikisini aynı anda gör
<gubbu> eneee
<gubbu> ikiz oldular
<varadero> oke
<varadero> köşelerde
<varadero> çarpü işaretlerine basıp
<varadero> çotank die kapa terminalleri
<gubbu> taam kapadim
<varadero> yeni bir terminal aç
<varadero> screen -x ebleh
<varadero> yaz
<gubbu> enee
<varadero> irssi yi screen içerisinde açtığını düşün
<varadero> ekrana ulaşamayınca
<varadero> alt + ctrl + f1 den
<varadero> ulaşabilirdin
<varadero> gibi gibi bir sürü işe yarar
<varadero> birisine eğitim vermeye de yarıyor
<varadero> internet bağlantın giderse uzaktaki işler yarım kesilmesin die de kullanılıyor
<varadero> torrent için açıp bırakanlar bile var
<gubbu> haa bu uzak makinede de oluyo oyle mi
<varadero> olmamı
<gubbu> bu screeni nerden yuklemisim ki ben?
<varadero> default da hep olur
<gubbu> haa
<varadero> emin olmak için dedi apt i
<gubudik> 1
<varadero> böylece linux un olmazsa olmazi olan screen i öğrenmiş olduk
<varadero> geçmiş olsun
<gubbu> gelelim irssi ye
<gubbu> simdi orda sadece kendi yazdiklarim var
<gubbu> bunlari goremiorum bile
<varadero> irssi yi de kendin öğren :)
<varadero> esc ye bas
<varadero> birak
<varadero> sonra
<varadero> 1
<gubbu> olmadi iste o
<varadero> sonra yine esc bırak
<varadero> 2 die
<varadero> gez
<varadero> 1  2 3 die gider
<gubbu> haa tamam
<gubbu> ama olmaz ki simdi bu
<varadero> nasi olmaz
<varadero> oldu bile
<gubbu> ben yazip ondan sonra esc mi yabcam
<gubbu> burdaki gibi olmuyo ki
<varadero> hayır yahu
<varadero> burda tıklayıp kanal deiştirmiyonmu
<varadero> ?
<gubbu> taam ama anlatamadim
<varadero> onda da esc ile kanal deiştiryorsun
<gubbu> ben simdi kanaldayim ya
<gubbu> irssi de
<varadero> bir kere deiştir o kanlda kalırsın artık
<gubbu> senle simdi nasi karsilikli yazisioz
<gubbu> orda sadece benim yazdiklarimi gorebiliom kanaldar
<gubbu> esc 1 ile gecis yapinca görüom dierlerini
<gubbu> senin yazdiklarini falan
<varadero> başka biişi vardır
<varadero> oke
<gubbu> bozuk bu irssi :)
<varadero> bir kere esc ile geçtin
<varadero> görüyonmu
<varadero> ?
<varadero> bir daha yapmana gerek yok
<varadero> en sağda
<varadero> 1 2 3 die renkli rakamlar yazar
<varadero> 3 renkli ise
<varadero> diyorki 3 de biri konuşuyor
<varadero> gubudik
<varadero> diyince farklı yanar hatta
<varadero> kanalda deilsen
<varadero> ben gelirim cuvara fln
<gubbu> taam da bu xchatte mesela
<gubbu> ben nere yaziosam
<gubbu> senin yazdiklarin da oraya cikio
<varadero> öyle
<gubbu> orda seninkiler farkli
<gubbu> benimkiler farklı yerde
<gubbu> yazarken ayri okurken ayri oluyo
<gubudik> bak bu arada yazilanlar hic yok
<gubudik> illa esc1 yapcam ki gorem
<gubbu> varadero, aha bak resmi
<gubbu> http://up.neti.us/di-13128897391513.png
<gubbu> yani esc1 ile yazilanlari görüorum esc2 ile yazabiliyorum
<gubbu> ikisi ayni yerde deil
<gubudik> DCDDECD~~~0~~~0~0~1~
<gubbu> yok usta
<gubbu> iki kanala giriorum
<gubbu> mesajin hangisinden geldii belli deil ki
<gubbu> bütün mesajlar için action 1 dior
<varadero> vardır bir ayarı
<gubbu> özel mesajlarda ayni yere cikior
<varadero> benim başıma hiç gelmedi bu dediğin
<gubbu> resme baktin mi?
<gubbu>  /msg nick mesajim
<gubbu> act5 e gelio bu tamam
<gubbu> ama ordan bu gubbu ya mesaj attim
<gubbu> ii güzel act5 de bu
<varadero> evet bir gariplik var
<gubbu> ama burdan oraya atinca hep act1
<varadero> önce çık irssi den
<gubbu> yemezler :)
<varadero> çıktıktan sonra
<varadero> home dizininde .irssi die
<varadero> dizin olacak
<gubbu> hı
<varadero> sil komple
<varadero> ayardansa 0 lasin
<gubbu> icinde bi tek config dosyasi var
<gubbu> onu silim di mi
<gubbu> dizini komple mi
<gubbu> sildim :)
<varadero> sil sil
<varadero> acıma
<gubbu> yok usta yine ayni
<gubbu> bi de bu irssi benim nickimi neden g_ yapio once
<gubbu> onu nerden aklina almis
<varadero> dimi
<varadero> ?
<gubbu> ırsi midir genetik midir bilmiorum ama
<gubbu> hic hoslasmadim :)
<gubbu> hee bi dakka pc kullanici adim G
<varadero> :)
<gubbu> acaba G nicki kullanimda die mi g_ aliyor
<gubbu> hee tamam ordan almistir nicki de
<gubbu> olay hala ayni
<gubbu> hep act1 de gecio aksion
<gubbu> hani sen daha burdasin varadero ?
<gubbu> 5-10 dakka dedin bi saat olcak nerdeyse
<varadero> film i usb ye atıyorum
<gubbu> girmio herhalde usb ye :)
<gubbu> vur kafasina :p
<varadero> e yavaş tabi haliyle biraz
<gubbu> ya varadero  bisi daha sorim hazir burdasin
<gubbu> simdi benim modemden port aciorum
<gubbu> farketmio ama hangi port olduu
<gubbu> sonra pat die modemle irtibatim kayboluyot
<gubbu> ama port acmadiim zaman oyle bisi yok
<varadero> kısmet
<gubbu> tahmin edmisdim :)
<gubbu> bu arada vsftpd kurdum benim pc ye :)
<gubbu> subay^^,  nexuiz haritalarini cekti ordan :)
<varadero> yanlış bölümü kopyalamışım
<varadero> uu
<varadero> vsftp kurmuş :)
<gubbu> ben bisi yabmadim gerci :)
<varadero> ftp server o
<varadero> ben dün server kurdum
<varadero> cümlesini kullanabilirsin artık
<varadero> :)
<gubbu> hee ama dizinini bulamadim bi türlü
<gubbu> saolsun biri türkce anlatmis
<varadero> kısmet
<gubbu> anon_ftp die bi satir ekleip
<gubbu> anonim kullanicilarin göreceği klasörü bellettim :)
<gubbu> ordan şaaptik
<varadero> user açsan daha iyi idi
<gubbu> ona daha vakıf olamadim :)
<varadero> normal user ekleyince
<varadero> ftp den girebilir
<gubbu> hayır ilk kurulumdan sonra hangi dizini görüor onu bile bulamadim ki :)
<varadero> user in home dizinini görür
<gubbu> bos gosterio dizini ftp den bakinca
<gubbu> user kim?
<varadero> kullanici adi pasword
<varadero> kiminkini girdiysen
<gubbu> hic bisi girmedim
<gubbu> anonim girdim
<varadero> oda config dosyasında yazar
<gubbu> yani sifre de yazmadan baglandim filezilla ile
<varadero> anonym user home u neresiyse
<gubbu> hah işte o satiri ben eklemesedim yoktu o satir
<varadero> üzüldünmü peki sonra
<varadero> duygularını paylaşmak istermisin
<varadero> ?
<gubbu> yoo istemem
<gubbu> duygularim anca bana yetior nie paylasiim :)
<varadero> bende istemem öyle bişi yapmanı da sormuş olayım dedim
<varadero> :)
<gubbu> varadero, senin baglanti hizli sen kursana bize bi nexuiz server :)
<varadero> kurayım
<varadero> ama bu şirkette olmaz
<varadero> başka yere kurarım
<varadero> bir server ve şifre alim
<gubbu> servere gerek yok senin pc ye şettirelim :9
<gubbu> :)
<varadero> benim pc nin internet bağlantısı
<varadero> şirkete ait
<gubbu> olmuyo yani o zaman
<varadero> burdan olmaz
<varadero> yapamam
<varadero> ama başka şirketler var sorun yaşamayacağım
<gubbu> yok yok ben sen de oynarsin die şaaptimdi :p
<varadero> ben oynamam
<varadero> ama server ini kurabilirim bir yere
<varadero> arkadaşlard aoynar
<varadero> nasıl iyimi oyun
<varadero> ?
<gubbu> fps işte
<gubbu> hepsi ayni
<gubbu> fareyi, klavyeyi bozmaktan baska bi seye yaramiolar :)
<varadero> :)
<varadero> oe
<gubbu> farenin ayari bozuldu zate :)
<varadero> 900 Mbyte miş download i
<gubbu> bazen aşaa cekio m yukari gidio :)
<gubbu> hee
<gubbu> daha haritalar haric haa
<varadero> kimse oynamaz :)
<gubbu> yoo bi sürü oynayan var
<gubbu> windows versionu da var
<varadero> bizi sarmaz
<varadero> çıktım ben
<gubbu> tamam görüsürüz
<gubbu> selametle ..
<zfmf> openx kullanan varmi
<gubu> o kim zfmf ?
<zfmf> boktan bi program :D
<zfmf> reklam göstermek icin :D
<BrozaC> Selam
<gubu> aleyküm selam
<command> slm
<gubu> aleyküm selam hoş geldin command
<gubu> BrozaC, sen hep gelion onun icin sana hoş geldin yok :)
<command> noş bulduk
<BrozaC> gelen gideni aratır
<gubu> :))
<gubu> diosun yani
<BrozaC> diorum ısrarla
<gubu> 20.36:48 de aklima gelmisin ama o saatte de sen gelmemisin
<BrozaC> kısmet işte ?
<cafer> s.a.
<gubu> aleyküm selam
<gubu> hoş geldin cafer
<BrozaC> as cafer
<command> a.selam
<BrozaC> gubu bez getir diyicem iğrenç espiri olacak o yüzden yapmıyorum kibar davranıyorum
<gubu> :)))))))))))))))))))99
<cafer> war dialer kullanan oldu mu pstn uzerinden?
<BrozaC> one yahu ?
<BrozaC> war dialer ilk defa duyuyorum
<gubu> telefon olarak mi kullanmaya calisiyorsun pc yi ?
<cafer> numara listesini veriyorsunuz
<cafer> ceviriyor rapor cikariyor
<BrozaC> ilginçmiş
<BrozaC> hiç ihtiyaç duymadım
<command> ne raporu
<cafer> silah gibi birsey
<gubu> ben de..
<cafer> busy
<gubu> silah mı :)
<cafer> voice
<BrozaC> hangilerinde hatun  cevap verdi hangilerinde erkek raporu
<cafer> turkiyede herkes internet kullanmiyor fakat
<cafer> cogu kisi sabit telefon kullaniyor
<command> azınlık raporumu
<cafer> sabit telefonlara sahipsen
<cafer> bu onemli bir guc
<gubu> iyi de bu verilerle ne yapiyorsun ki ?
<Fatih_M> cafer, çoğu kişi dedidiğin 4 milyon sabit telefon kullanıcısı var
<BrozaC> pahalı olur biraz
<cafer> bence daha fazladir
<BrozaC> adamın yüzüne telefon açıp kapıyon hem ayıpta
<cafer> sip uzerinden calisan sistemler de var
<command> amaç ne amaç
<cafer> BrozaC
<cafer> call shop
<cafer> probaganda
<cafer> vs amaclar
<cafer> icin kullanabilir
<BrozaC> pek gerek yok
<BrozaC> minicom var basit bir script le arar alayını
<BrozaC> log ta tutar
<BrozaC> vwdial de yapar aynı şekilde
<BrozaC> sip için çocuk oyuncağı zaten
<cafer> minicom sip kullanir mi
<BrozaC> ama yinede verimli olacağını düşünmüyorum
<cafer> BrozaC
<BrozaC> pstn dedin
<cafer> yeni cikan adsl sirketler
<cafer> i
<BrozaC> [21:09] <cafer> war dialer kullanan oldu mu pstn uzerinden?
<cafer> satislar icin iyi komisyon oduyorlar
<cafer> 1 satis 2 senelik sozlesme yaptirirsan
<cafer> 60 tl kazaniyorsun
<cafer> dogru baglantilarla
<gubu> zamaninda az kazanmadik özel telekomdan :)
<gubu> az satmadık kutuları :p
<BrozaC> ben hiç öyle ufak sistemlerle uğraşmadım
<cafer> BrozaC kullanilan teknolojileri arastiriyorum
<gubu> turktelekom sehirler arasiyla sehir icini bir etti işin içine etti :)
<cafer> turk telekom sonlari oynuyor
<gubu> hiç bişeyi de oynamıyo bence
<cafer> insallah ozel
<cafer> sektorde daha da guclenecek zaman icinde
<cafer> son 10 yila gore daha farkli bir 10 yil goruyorum onumuzde
<cafer> telekominikasyon sektorundeki gelismeler acisindan
<gubu> valla cafer yanlis yere bakiyor olmayasin?
<BrozaC> ben bilmem
<gubu> telekom iyi cakmis kazigini piyasaya
<gubu> kolay kolay sökemen
<BrozaC> ufak sistemleri inceleyip vakit ayıramıyorum
<cafer> churn adsl ile
<cafer> sozlesmesiz adsl tasinabilirligi yasal olarak baslamis durumda
<gubu> tamam da hic de makul değil
<cafer> sozlesmelilerinde kalan odemelerini isp ler ustlenebilecek yakinda
<cafer> avea 'dan vodafone a gecer gibi adsl hizmeti alinan kurum degisebilecek
<BrozaC> kabloyu ttnet den alıp sabit
<BrozaC> ücretini ödemek zorundasın ama
<gubu> yalın adsl yalın kazık gibi bişi :)
<cafer> bence bu tekelin kirilmasi icin bir baslangic
<cafer> bu yuzden boyle dusunuyorum gubu
<BrozaC> dünyada kıran bir ye varmıymışki
<BrozaC> burda kırılsın
<BrozaC> babasının hayrına mı çekecek telekom yada port ayırıcak
<cafer> bildigim kadariyla
<cafer> pop noktalarina kadar
<cafer> isp ler kendilerine ozel fiber leri
<cafer> kullaniyor
<gubu> gördüğüm kadarıyla tek fiber doseyen firma var
<cafer> bunu dillendiriyorlar ne kadar dogru yanlis bilemem
<gubu> o da her yerde değil
<cafer> ne kadar yaygin bilmyiorum
<BrozaC> neyse
<gubu> bizim ülkede teknolojiyi eskitmeden yenisini alamiyoruz
<gubu> illa kademeli cikcaz
<cafer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_dialing
<ubuntu-tr> Title: War dialing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<gubu> yillardir bakir kablo dediler
<gubu> simdi ayni kablolardan adsl veriolar
<gubu> hemde 8 megabit :)
<cafer> 36k modemlerle surundugum gunleride hatirliyorum
<cafer> :)
<gubu> cazuurr cızırrtt cazzztt cuzzttt :p
<BrozaC> bende 9600 modemleri hatırlıyorum
<cafer> windows paylasimlarina eriserek
<cafer> pwl dosyalarinda dial up parolalari cikarip ese dosta
<cafer> veriyorduk
<BrozaC> süper
<gubu> tüüü sen miydin o edepsiz cafer :)
<cafer> schoolbus, netbus, boo
<BrozaC> şimdi muhabbetin tadı çıkacak
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> cafer kaç yılı bu
<BrozaC> ?
<gubu> sene 1300 falan herhalde BrozaC
<cafer> 98 99 2000
<gubu> yannis hatirlamiosam :)
<BrozaC> buraya bu kadar tecrübeli adamlar gelmior hocam
<BrozaC> artık çalışmıyormu bunlar
<BrozaC> ?
<gubu> r3x müydü neydi oyle bisi vardi
<cafer> evet
<BrozaC> hadi beee
<gubu> :))))))
<BrozaC> şimdi ne var ?
<BrozaC> biliyormusun
<BrozaC> ?
<cafer> simdi wifi
<gubu> herhalde r10x olmustur o :)
<cafer> wpa wep
<BrozaC> wifi ? duymadım o proğramı hiç
<BrozaC> schoolbus gibimi
<BrozaC> ?
<cafer> aircrack-ng
<cafer> var artik
<BrozaC> hmm
<BrozaC> nasil çalışıyo
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> bedava proğrammı netten bulabilirmiyiz
<BrozaC> ?
<cafer> bilmiyorum neden bana soruyorsunuz
<cafer> google a sorun
<BrozaC> ben komşu var bir tane
<gubu> valla BrozaC bi rivayete göre linux dağıtımı kurmalıymısın o programı calistirmak icin
<BrozaC> onun bilgisararına girmek istiyorum
<BrozaC> varmı bi yolu
<BrozaC> ?
<gubu> var tabi BrozaC
<BrozaC> linux kurabilsem burda işim ne
<gubu> git cal komsunun kapisini
<gubu> sizin pc de az isim var de :)
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<cafer> varadero nickname li arkadasin
<BrozaC> windows kullanıyoz
<cafer> bu konularla ilgili
<cafer> BrozaC
<gubu> aleyküm selam s0u][ight :)
<cafer> ona bir danis istersen
<cafer> :P
<BrozaC> o benim zaten
<gubu> :))))
<BrozaC> ama sen kaçma muhabbetten
<BrozaC> anlatsana az daha
<BrozaC> eskiden dial up hesabı çalıp insanların hakkını yiyordunuz şimdi wifi şifresi çalıp limitlilee fatura getirerek kul hakkı yiyip hırsızlık yapıyordunuz
<cafer> ustad bedava olan seyleri sevmiyorsun
<cafer> ne anlatayim
<BrozaC> neden anlatmayı bıraktın
<BrozaC> çok merak ediyoruz
<gubu> valla cafer bunun sonu nere varcak onu anlat sen..
<cafer> ustad
<cafer> vergi oduyormusun
<BrozaC> haliyle
<BrozaC> çok şükür
<cafer> firsat esitligi var mi?
<cafer> bu ulkede
<gubu> gücümüz yettiğince ödüyoruz
<BrozaC> bence var
<BrozaC> hatta fırsatlar ülkesi türkiye
<cafer> nerede dogup buyudun
<BrozaC> adana / osmaniye
<cafer> bu ulkede firsat esitligi var deme ustadim
<BrozaC> neden olmasın?
<gubu> BrozaC, sen doğduğunda il değildi dimi osmaniye
<cafer> bu ulkede parasi olanlara her kapi aciliyor
<BrozaC> deildi gubu
<cafer> parasi olmayanlar somuruyor diye
<gubu> bak o bile firsati yakalamis il olmus
<cafer> bagirma
<gubu> helal olsun :)
<BrozaC> dialup şifresini çaldığın adamın
<BrozaC> kazandığı parada hakkın olduğunu düşünmemiştim
<BrozaC> itin teki çaldığın adam
<BrozaC> oh olsun
<cafer> ben dialup sifresi caldim
<cafer> vergi kacirmadim
<BrozaC> hırsızlık mübahtır
<cafer> dialup sifresi calarak
<cafer> ogrendiklerim sayesinde
<BrozaC> ne öğrendin merak ettim
<BrozaC> ?
<gubu> aircrack öğrenmis iste BrozaC :)
<cafer> internete baglanarak
<BrozaC> tey
<gubu> haydan gelen huya gitmis
<cafer> dunya bana kapilarini acti
<s0u][ight> beyler konu az cok sacmalik, baskasinin kablosuz ag baglantisina girip onun sirtindan izinsiz internetine girmek parasitlik, inanclilar icin de kul hakki yemektir. Bunu o baglantinin sifresiz olmasi degistirmez, sifreliysede kirmaya calismak daha feci biseydir.
<BrozaC> porche ilemi geziyorsun
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> ayda 5000 tl den çokmu kazanıyorsun
<BrozaC> ?
<cafer> cok sukur porshe la gezmiyorum
<gubu> s0u][ight, daha kablosuz ağa giremedik dial up kırıyoruz
<cafer> sok sukur iyi bir gelirim ve firsatlarim var
<BrozaC> hırsızlık sayesinde  öylem,i
<BrozaC> ?
<cafer> sana gore hirsizlik olabilir bana gore degil
<BrozaC> benim geçen laptop ımı çaldılar mesela çok koydu bana
<cafer> bana gore hirsiz olan bu ulkeyi yonetenler
<BrozaC> hırsız lar herzaman savunmaya sahiptir
<cafer> ben internete baglanmak icin firsatcilik yapiyorum sadece
<gubu> firsatcilik mi :)
<BrozaC> benim ve diğer bazı kişilerin görüşlerine göre hırsızsın
<cafer> ustadim baskalarina hirsiz damgasi vurmak bu kadar kolay midir
<BrozaC> çalıyorsa evet
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> çalmadınmı
<gubu> biri senin emegini calsa bu hirsizlik değil firsatcilik mi olcak cafer ?
<BrozaC> ?
<cafer> ben suan kendi parasini odedigim interneti kullaniyorum
<BrozaC> ha adamın pc sinden ha adamın evinden çaldın
<BrozaC> vergi ödemeyen şerefsizlerin
<cafer> yapilabilirligini test ettim ve wpa wep kirilabiliyor,
<BrozaC> arabasını tv sini çalsana
<BrozaC> ?
<cafer> param yokken internete
<cafer> ucretsiz paket odemeyerek girdim
<BrozaC> ödeyen eşşek yani
<BrozaC> ?
<cafer> simdiyse bana hirsiz damgasi vurdunuz
<gubu> biz vurmadik cafer
<BrozaC> hırsızsın çünkü benim ahlak anlayışımda
<gubu> sen kendin yaptin naaptiysan
<BrozaC> tek başıma da deilim
<gubu> sadece ahlak değil, kanunlar onunde de haksizsin
<gubu> sen sadece kendine göre haklisin
<cafer> BrozaC ne kadar hakli olsanda hirsizsin demek his hos degil
<BrozaC> iide
<BrozaC> başka adı yok bunun
<BrozaC> senin olmayanı insanlardan habersiz alıp alıkoymak hırsızlıktır
<BrozaC> bi sn bekle
<gubu> yapmak hoş fakat, bu sana soylenince mi zor cafer ?
<cafer> yok ben uzerime alinmiyorum
<cafer> cunku ben internetimin parasini oduyorum
<cafer> benim takildigim nokta
<cafer> uslup
<BrozaC> bekle
<cafer> hirsizsin sen felan
<BrozaC> biraz
<gubu> valla cafer savunduğun sey hirsizlik
<BrozaC> hatamız varsa özür dilicez
 * s0u][ight kimseye hirsiz demedi ;)
<cafer> ustad paran yoksa "internet" icin firsatcilik yapiyorsa bir cocuk ben ona hirsizsin demem
<cafer> yapma oglum derim
<cafer> dogru degil yaptigin derim
<BrozaC> bekle yahu
<BrozaC> 21 inci yy dayız
<BrozaC> belkide hatalıyım
<BrozaC> özür dilemeliyim
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> yanlışmı diyorum
<cafer> ustadim senin ahlak anlayisin mahkeme kararlari veya kanunlarsa
<cafer> olayi felsefi acidan yorumlamak istiyorum
<gubu> felsefi mi ?
<BrozaC> http://tdkterim.gov.tr/bts/?kategori=verilst&kelime=h%FDrs%FDz&ayn=tam
<ubuntu-tr> Title: .:: Türk Dil Kurumu - Büyük Türkçe Sözlük ::. (at tdkterim.gov.tr)
<BrozaC> türk dil kurumu
<BrozaC> oku
<gubu> yahu cafer açım param yok diyen biri senin evinden bişi calsa bu dogru bişi mi ?
<BrozaC> sende başkasının şifresini habersiz aldım diyorsun
<BrozaC> tdk ya göre hırsızsın
<cafer> biliyorum bunu
<BrozaC> hırsız olmadığını gösteren resmi belgelere açığım
<cafer> fakat senin soylemen oylesin boylesin hos degil
<BrozaC> ya neden beni bilir gubu felan direk söyleirm
<BrozaC> iftira atmam ama
<BrozaC> kötü bişi
<cafer> katiliyorum iyi birsey oldugunu savunmadım
<BrozaC> e adı hırsızlık
<BrozaC> yaptığının
<cafer> kullanmiyorum, zayiftek param yokken daha once yaptim
<BrozaC> isim vermekmi suç
<BrozaC> yaptığına osman mi diyelim
<BrozaC> türkçede ismi var
<cafer> hirsizlik cok genis bir kavram BrozaC
<cafer> kapkacci
<gubu> genis mi :)
<cafer> banka soygunu
<cafer> vs vs
<BrozaC> (I) a. Başkasının malını çalan kimse,
<cafer> bilgiye ulasmak icin yapilan firsatcilik evet hirsizlik olarak tanimlanir ama senin yaptigin vurgu
<gubu> baska aciklamasi yok ki
<gubu> yani oyle genis bi kavram falan değil
<cafer> en az onlar kadar agir bir suctur yaptigin
<BrozaC>  ç   ğ   ı   ö   ş   ü
<BrozaC>       tam sözcük 1. ve/veya 2. kelimesi ... başlayan  söz varlığı
<BrozaC> çalmak, -ar
<BrozaC> (-i, -e) 1. Başkasının malını gizlice almak, hırsızlık etmek, aşırmak: “İngiliz cephesinden at kaçırıp bize satan bedeviler dönüşlerinde bizim atlarımızı çalıp İngilizlere satarlardı.” -F. R. Atay. 2. Vurarak veya sürterek ses çıkartmak: “Bir yandan mızıka istiklal havasını çalıyordu.” -R. E. Ünaydın. 3. nsz Bir müziği dinlemeyi sağlayan aleti çalıştırmak: “Fevkalade zekidir; iyi dans eder, piyano 
<BrozaC> buyrunuz
<BrozaC> cafer bey
<cafer> tarzinda oldugu icin, ben tarz olarak pek dogru bulmadim ustad
<BrozaC> türk dil kurumuna göre sen hırsızsın
<cafer> ortada mal yok
<BrozaC> telefondayım
<BrozaC> ha
<gubu> mal yok?
<BrozaC> sanal olunca
<BrozaC> hırsız deilsin
<BrozaC> ?
<cafer> daha fazla odemiyorsan
<cafer> bu firsatcilik
<gubu> yahu birinin parayla satin aldiği seyden
<BrozaC> sahibi öğrenince
<BrozaC> hakkını helal edicekmi
<BrozaC> ?
<gubu> sen ondan habersiz faydalaniyorsun
<cafer> bunu sen bilemezsin iste BrozaC o yuzden diyorum yani
<cafer> bu farkli bir konudur
<cafer> firsat esitsizligini
<cafer> yasamamis birisi olarak
<cafer> goruyorum
<cafer> boyle yorumladigin icin
<cafer> tdk ya gore konustugun icin
<gubu> firsat esitsizliği diye bişi yok
<BrozaC> cafer teknoloji ve bilgi hırsızlığı die bişi duydunmu
<BrozaC> ?
<cafer> son bir kac senedir oldukca populer
<cafer> konular bunlar
<cafer> bence bunu kullanarak egitim duzenleyenler hirsiz,
<BrozaC> örnek verebilirmisin
<cafer> veriyorum
<BrozaC> mesela wifi şifresi kırarken adamın limitli adsl si olup o ay 1 byte yüzünden fazla ödemesine sebep veren
<BrozaC> hırsızmıdır
<cafer> www.bga.com.tr
<cafer> simdi bu egitimlerde
<cafer> bu isin nasil yapildigini ogretiyorlar
<cafer> sonrada egitim amacli diyorlar
<cafer> onlarinki ticaret
<BrozaC> huzeyfe kimsenin şifresini de çalmaz nasıl çalacağını da öğretmez
<BrozaC> namazı abdestinde çocuktur
<BrozaC> iftira atma
<BrozaC> ddos konularını anlatıyor
<BrozaC> nasıl korunacağını anlatıyor
<cafer> parasizken yapilan internet erisimleri hirsizlik
<cafer> ustadim ben isim vermedim internet sitesi adresi verdim
<BrozaC> senin paran yok benim varsa bundan faydalanma hakkın yoktur
<BrozaC> sahibini biliyorum nasıl adma olduğunu biliyorum
<BrozaC> bu dediklerini yapmaz
<cafer> ustad ben genel olarak bu tarz egitimi duzenleyen etik kurallar icerisinde
<BrozaC> wifi kırmayı anlatmıyor adam
<BrozaC> ddos dan korunmayı anlatıyor
<BrozaC> wifi kırmayı anlatan adam şamar oğlanı olur
<BrozaC> o çocuk profosyonel olarak iş yapıyor
<cafer> ben genel olarak egitimlerden bahsederken siz ddos tan bahsediyorsunuz
<BrozaC> liselilere eğtim vermiyor
<cafer> "genel"
<BrozaC> seni kanala havale ediyorum
<cafer> olan bir kaniyi kisisellestirmeyin lutfen
<BrozaC> acemi gelirse konulursun onla
<BrozaC> sever o
<cafer> ustad kapital olana saygi gosteriyor zayif olup firsat kollayaniysa hirsiz diye iteliyorsunuz, sadece "internet" e baglanmak icin
<BrozaC> adamın parasıyla aldığı hakkı izin almadan ondan alıyorsun
<BrozaC> adam belki 1 byte için 10 tl fazla ödüypr
<BrozaC> çoluğu çocuğu var ne biliyon
<cafer> ayni duyarliligi
<cafer> bizi yoneten hirsizlar icinde
<cafer> gosterirsiniz insallah
<BrozaC> hırsızlıları örnek gösterip
<BrozaC> haklı olmaya mı çalışıyorsun
<BrozaC> sen daha az hırsızsın kabul edip özür diliyoruz
<BrozaC> bunumu bekliyorsun
<BrozaC> ?
<cafer> bazi durumlarda yalan soylemek
<cafer> muhahtir dinimize gore
<cafer> boyle yorumluyorum,
<BrozaC> kul hakkı yemenin hiç bir mübahı yoktur
<gubu> o durumlar hirsizlik icin gecerli değil
<BrozaC> izinsiz adsl sini kullandığın  kul un hakkını yiyorsun
<cafer> o kelime yanlis secim
<gubu> konu din ise mübahtir
<cafer> bence
<gubu> cafer, sence öyle
<BrozaC> izinsiz kimin malını kullanıp rızasını almazsan
<gubu> ama sadece sen ce..
<BrozaC> hakkını yersin
<cafer> bilgiye ulasmak ve internet bir dinse
<gubu> yuhh
<BrozaC> oeh
<cafer> tanriya ulasmak icin
<gubu> tamam cafer
<cafer> yapilan
<BrozaC> cafer
<cafer> :P
<gubu> tamam şirk bundan ötesi
<BrozaC> bir kere insternetten kur an okudum de susayım
<BrozaC> o şifrelerle porno gezmedim 1 kere bile de
<BrozaC> herkez sana dötüyle gülsün
<cafer> ustad yaptiysak
<gubu> internet din mi cafer
<cafer> oyle yaradildigimiz icin
<gubu> cümleye bak ya
<BrozaC> internet dediğin 28 tl
<BrozaC> 28 tl çalışıp kazanamıcak adam kendini dağdan aşağı atsın
<cafer> madem internet din degil musluman gecinen farzini yapmayan
<BrozaC> işi beğenmiyordur ancak
<cafer> onca insan neden her gun aksama kadar basinda oturup
<cafer> muslumanlik satmaya calisiyorlar
<gubu> cafer,
<BrozaC> gubu vidanjör ü çağır
<gubu> senin rot balans ayarin bozulmus
<cafer> susuyorum
<gubu> yolda  BrozaC gelio
<gubu> subay^^, simdi cig kofte yiyo
<gubu> kalirsa bize de getircek BrozaC :)
<BrozaC> yemesi ii sonra çıkarırken hatırlar wifi şifresini
<gubu> :) (: fhmld
<gubu> bu crt monitorlerin en cok bu yönünü seviorum
<gubu> rengarenk oluyo :p
<cafer> aksam aksam kafanizi agrittim kusura bakmayin konu cok sapti
<cafer> ozur dilerim
<BrozaC> benim laptop un ekranı ortadan
<BrozaC> kırık gubu
<BrozaC> rengarenk
<BrozaC> kan akmış gibi
<gubu> enee nası kırdın
<BrozaC> arasında antep fıstığı unutup ekranı kapadım
<BrozaC> :D
<gubu> hey masallah :)
<BrozaC> kısmet kısmet
<BrozaC> :D
<gubu> aynen kısmet :D
<BrozaC> haftaya linux kurucam
<cafer> BrozaC istedigin herhangi bir telefon numarasindan istedigin herhangi bir kisinin aranabildigini
<cafer> biliyor muydun
<BrozaC> cafer evet yapabiliyorum onu
<gubu> yeni mi cikti bu cafer ?
<cafer> ben yeni ogrendim ustad
<BrozaC> ben 5 senedir yapıyorum
<cafer> bu sekilde sms hizmeti nereden alinabilir ?
<BrozaC> sana bişi tarif etmem cafer
<cafer> ne amacla kullaniyorsunuz BrozaC?
<BrozaC> biliyorum der geçerim
<cafer> peki ustad
<BrozaC> bir tane santralden amaca göre sms ve çağrı yapabilmek için
<cafer> bilgiyi paylasmayi sevdiginizi dusunmustum
<cafer> lafimi geri aliyorum
<cafer> devamini getirecektiniz sustunuz
<cafer> :P
<gubu> vites deil bu cafer geri aliosun :)
<gubu> neyse bana bu gecelik bu kadar doz yeter
<gubu> bana müsade.
<gubu> BrozaC, antep fıstıı mı yine?
<cafer> bga.com.tr den meznu bir manyak ogrenci 85.102.130.210 bu ip adresine duzenli olarak
<cafer> ddos cekse ve sizi taciz etse
<cafer> hakkinizi helal eder misiniz
<BrozaC> ben ederimde
<BrozaC> schiller cafe nin sahibini bilmem
<cafer> adamin ne kadar para kaybettigini dusunun
<cafer> 1 gun-2 gun icinde
<BrozaC> cafer ozaman senin hırsızlığın okadar önemli deil
<cafer> bunun hakkini kim oder
<BrozaC> özür dilerim
<BrozaC> helal olsun snaa
<BrozaC> bravo
<BrozaC> oldumu kapandımı konu
<BrozaC> ?
<cafer> :P saka yapiyorum ustadim
<gubu> cafer kanali değiştirmedin mi hala sen
<BrozaC> yok ya sen wifi şifresi çal
<gubu> biz sustuk sen deşiosun
<BrozaC> haklısın
<BrozaC> hırsızlık deil bu
<BrozaC> sabahtan beri bunu dememizi istemiyormusun
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> kasma işte dedik
<gubu> nerde kaldı bu vidanjor
<BrozaC> lazım olunca gelmez
<gubu> bu saatte trafik de olmaz
<gubu> kaza mı oldu acaba?
<BrozaC> gubu nolcak benim halim
<BrozaC> ?
<gubu> valla ben beni düsünmekten daha sana sıra gelmedi BrozaC
<BrozaC> irdc yi bıraksammı diye düşünüyorum
<gubu> bos bi zamanda onu da düsünür cevabi veririm
<BrozaC> irc*
<gubu> valla sen biraksan o seni birakmaz sanirim
<BrozaC> vala bilmiyorum
<BrozaC> bırakabilirim
<BrozaC> dötümde kalktı çok oda var
<gubu> :)))
<gubu> hee tabi kursa da gittin
<BrozaC> evet
<gubu> öğrendin sanallastirma yazilimini da
<BrozaC> çok pis bilgilendim
<BrozaC> çok fena öğrendim
<gubu> boyle işte yaa
<BrozaC> sizi beğenmiyorum artık
<BrozaC> o derece öğrendim
<gubu> oh oh
<gubu> mis valla :)
<gubu> ama bisi diim mi
<BrozaC> di
<gubu> bize sakin poponu dönme :D
<gubu> bizim de bildiimiz bazi taktikler var :p
<BrozaC> sorun deil erişemezsiniz zaten :)
<gubu> bilemem artik
<BrozaC> ben biliyom
<gubu> kiminin parasi kiminin duasi demisler
<gubu> ama bu konu icin dememisler herhalde :)
<gubu> du bakim bisi demislerdi bu durum icin ama
<BrozaC> evet konu için deil
<BrozaC> yoksa
<gubu> hatirlicam
<BrozaC> ehli keyfe keyif verir kahvenin kaynaması, eşşeği yoldan çıkarır taze sıpanın oynaması lafı var
<BrozaC> odaha etkili
<BrozaC> önemli olan alakasının  olması
<gubu> yaslandikca iice şooldum
<gubu> kafa durdu :)
<gubu> ne konusuyoduk biz
<gubu> haa vidanjor
<BrozaC> ben eve gidicem yahu
<BrozaC> bitmedi şu bira
<BrozaC> sıkıldım
<gubu> sis var mı orda ?
<BrozaC> y
<BrozaC> yok
<gubu> dün gece saat 12 yi biraz geciodu disarda bi sis vardi
<gubu> 10 metreden sonra kayboluyo insan :)
<BrozaC> şöyle bir baktımda
<BrozaC> harbiden sıkılmışım yahu
<gubu> gördün yani..
<BrozaC> eed
<gubu> birak bitirme sen de o zaman
<gubu> kalk yavastan
<BrozaC> hesabı istim
<BrozaC> mantıklı dedin
<BrozaC> birside bana sinirlenir
<BrozaC> parayı çok kazanıyo yarım kalmış der ardını içer hem
<gubu> :))
<BrozaC> kaçtm
<gubu> noldu sen daha tasa müdahele etmedin mi ?
<gubu> tüh
<gubu> neyse yarin sorarim
<gubu> ben de giddim.. nice nicelere..
<bsod1> beyler 10.04 de bazı paketleri yükleyemiyorum, aynı paketler 10.10'da yükleniyor, Depends: common-lisp-controller (>= 5.11) but it is not going to be installed şeklinde bir hata alıyorum 10.04 de
<bsod1> çözmenin bir yolu var mıdır
<s0u][ight> bsod1, kurma ozaman
<kiplem_al> herkese iyi akşamlar
<kiplem_al> elementary themeyi ubuntu 10.1 e kurmayı istiyorum. şurada http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/elementaryart-ppa/ anlatılmış.
<ubuntu-tr> Title: elementaryart - Ubuntu-Tweak.com (at ubuntu-tweak.com)
<kiplem_al> sadece bu komut yeterlimidir ? : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementaryart/ppa
<s0u][ight> kiplem_al, hayir
<kiplem_al> s0u][ight: peki bu depoları administrator ayarlarından source liste mi ekleyeceğim . daha sonra key olayını nasıl yapacağım?
<s0u][ight> kiplem_al, anlatan site bulmussun
<kiplem_al> s0u][ight:  buldumda, key olayını nasıl yapacapım onu yazmamış. ilk adımda source-list, en son adım ise bir komut girmemi gerketiriyor. ama 2. adımdaki key olayını nasıl yapacağım ?
<s0u][ight> olmassa sorun etme, key olmadan da paket kurabiliyorsun, ekstra onaylaman gerekir sadece
<kiplem_al> s0u][ight:  uyarı veriyor yanlış hatırlamıyorsam sürekli.
<kiplem_al> s0u][ight:  biliyorsanız komutu yazabilirmisiniz ?
<s0u][ight> google ;)
<kiplem_al> s0u][ight:  google demeyyin söleyin :) bunu not aldım bi kenara
<kiplem_al> iyi akşamlar!
<darkhat> selams
<Fatih_M> a.s darkhat
<darkhat> abicim
<darkhat> Fatih_M : ben makedonyadan ... okadar da istilayi turkcey bilmiyorum ...
<ssseee> darkhat: a.s -> aleyküm selam
<darkhat> :) okadar da biliyorum :)
<ssseee> :D
<darkhat> ssseee abicim linuxu alismak istiyorum
<darkhat> bana biri oretmesi lazim
<Fatih_M> Честитки Alaikum
<Fatih_M> buda makedoncasıymış :)
<darkhat> :)
<darkhat> ewet
<ssseee> kimse öğretemez maalesef,
<darkhat> ama ben makedon deylim
<ssseee> emek ter :)
<darkhat> ben arnavut&turk
<ssseee> kitap okuman lazım
<darkhat> eww :( ok ozaman
<ssseee> sadece yol gösterilebilir
<ssseee> şunu oku derler, yine sorun olunca sorabilirsin buralarda
<acemi> ispanyollar akilli adamlarmis, sifirdan dagitim hazirlamak yerine ubuntu temelli dagitim hazirlayip 2 senede eyaleti gnu/linuxa gecirmisler
<acemi> http://www.ozgurlukicin.com/forum/haberler/18636/?page=1
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Forum - Endülüs Eyaleti Linuxu Sevdi - Özgürlük için... (at www.ozgurlukicin.com)
<acemi> yanlis kanalda yazmisim, ben pardusculara gonderecektim bunu
<Fatih_M> tiesto power fm'de disklerin başına geçti
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-06
<kerim> iyi günler arkadaşlar
<BrozaC> slm
<Fatih_M> selam
<cafer> s.a.
<Turbolinux> Merhaba arkadaşlar. LimeWire dışında bir paylaşım yazılımı öneriniz var mı? Yardımınız için teşekkürler.
<Turbolinux> Arkadaşlar yardımcı olabilir misiniz? Biraz zaman sıkışıklığım var da hemen halletmem gerekli.
<nick> ne paylasilacak?
<suigeneris> yardımcı olabilir misiniz dedikten bir dakika sonra gidiyor
<mrcan> :)))
<gubu> selamün aleyküm 8)
<mrcan> aleyküm selam
<gubu> hayırdır bu ne kalabalık :)
<mustafa> oha
<gubu> :))))
<mustafa> hepinis bot musunus la
<mustafa> yoksa yaz mı geldi
<gubu> parti var galiba 12 den sonra
<mustafa> subay^^,  ı bilioz o tamam
<mustafa> digerleri
<mustafa> :)
<gubu> brozac yok ortalikta
<gubu> bi o eksik
<mustafa> he bi o yok
<mustafa> debian şaaptırıyom gubbu
<mustafa> içerdeki makinaya
<mustafa> oda hata verdi
<gubu> hee
<gubu> haydaa niye
<mustafa> ne bilim anlamadım
<mustafa> dvd mi okumuyo napıyo
<gubu> iki tokat çeksedin :)
<mustafa> dur gidip bi fırçalayım şunu
<mustafa> tmm
<mustafa> ben eve gidiyom
<gubu> noldu bitti mi orda işin
<mustafa> aynı yerde 2 hata verdi
<mustafa> debian ın cd sini indireyim de
<mustafa> onla cd rm ile deneyeyim
<mustafa> 15 dk sonra görüsürüz
<mustafa> evde misafir yoksa tabi
<mustafa> :),
<aldebaran_> Arkadaslar merhaba
<gubu> merhaba aldebaran_
<gubu> hoş geldin
<aldebaran_> Hosbulduk.
<aldebaran_> Ben bir şarkıyı videoya çevirmek istiyorum da, sabahtan denemediğim video editörü kalmadı ve bir türlü beceremedim.
<aldebaran_> Tek istediğim şarkının siyah bir ekranda çalması.
<gubu> şarkı mp3 mü ?
<aldebaran_> Evet.
<aldebaran_> Bunu bir video formatına dönüştürmek istiyorum sadece.
<gubu> hangi programları kullandın?
<aldebaran_> avidemux, piviti, openshot =)
<aldebaran_> Daha doğrusu kullanmaya çalıştım.
<aldebaran_> Ben de yeniyim bu diyarlarda.
<aldebaran_> pitivi*
<wingless> pitivi ile yapılır gayet
<wingless> audio'ya şarkıyı koy, video'ya siyah bi resim koy bitsin
<gubu> yuh ya 250 gb + 80 gb + 160gb
<gubu> bu kadar hdd icinde bi tane mp3 yok :)
<gubu> hakkaten yok iyi mi :)
<aldebaran_> Wingless olmuyor.
<aldebaran_> Bundan sonra ne yapılacak peki?
<aldebaran_> Render mi edilecek?
<gubu> aldebaran_, bi tane mp3 dosyası edinmeye calisiyorum
<gubu> mp4 buldum ama mp3 die kandiramadim :p
<wingless> aldebaran_: evet. nasıl olmuyor onu anlamadım ama.
<aldebaran_> Tamam
<subay^^> ben geldim
<subay^^> hala 27
<subay^^> maşallah
<gubu> hoş geldin subay^^ :)
<gubu> hee fire yok simdilik
<subay^^> hatta artmış bence
<subay^^> ezik yok
<subay^^> mustafa
<subay^^> yok
<subay^^> :)
<gubu> subay^^, bana bi mp3 dosyası şeetiriver ftpden
<gubu> koca pc de bi tane mp3 yok :)
<subay^^> valla
<subay^^> ok
<aldebaran_> VLC açmıyor dosyayı mesela
<aldebaran_> Audio ve video codec olarak ne kullanayım?
<gubu> subay^^, koktey l ve aldebaran dahil oldu senden sonra..
<subay^^> server a mı gönderem senin makinaya mı
<gubu> servera
<gubu> benimki kapalı
<gubu> ftp kapalı yani
<gubu> geleceğe gönder :)
<aldebaran_> Tek yapmak istediğim avi' ye çevirip şarkı sözlerinin görüntülenmesini sağlamak, ama bir türlü beceremedim bunu.
<gubu> taam gördüm gelio
<gubu> sarki sozlerini nasil gostereceksin aldebaran_ ?
<aldebaran_> ya, normal srt ya da ass olarak eklemek istiyorum.
<wingless> uzantısı doğru mu dosyanın?
<aldebaran_> Neyin uzantısı doğru mu?
<wingless> render ettiğin videonun
<aldebaran_> Çıktının mı?
<wingless> containerla aynı olması lazım
<aldebaran_> Wingless, tamamdır.
<aldebaran_> Oldu şimdi, çok sağolun.
<gubu> oldu derken aldebaran_ ?
<gubu> tamam mı?
<gubu> sorun yok yani
<aldebaran_> Bu kadar güzel yazılım varken elim moviemaker' e gitmedi.
<aldebaran_> Evet evet, sorun yok.
<wingless> önemli değil, kolay gelsin
<aldebaran_> Arkadaşlar, Maverick' i kurmayı öneriyor musunuz?
<gubu> ne kullanıyorsun Lucid mi?
<aldebaran_> Gerçi kurdum, ama biraz pişmanlık oldu sonra. GRUB' la boğuştum, şimdi abuk subuk mesajlar görüyorum.
<aldebaran_> 10.10 kurulu şu anda.
<gubu> abuk sbuk mesajlardan kastın nedir?
<subay^^> aldebaran
<subay^^> aldebaran_,
<aldebaran_> Yaa açılırken "CANNOT reserve mmio" kapanırken de birkaç mesaj çıkıyor, öyle kapanıyr.
<subay^^> mp3 ren video yapacaktın
<subay^^> olmuyodu hallettin
<subay^^> nasıl yapabildigini açıklamak ister misin?
<aldebaran_> Neyi?
<aldebaran_> Mp3' ten video yapmayı mı?
<subay^^> evet
<aldebaran_> Wingless' in dediği gibi Video kısmına siyah bir jpg dosyası, audio kısmına da arzu edilen Audio dosyasını import ediyoruz.
<gubu> pitivi programı ile di mi aldebaran_ ?
<aldebaran_> Evet.
<gubu> alt yazıyı nası ekledin?
<subay^^> ok tşl
<aldebaran_> Daha sonra Render düğmesine basıyoruz.
<gubu> daa dorusu sarkı sozu demistin
<gubu> onu nası senkronize ettin?
<aldebaran_> Dikkat etmemiz gereken Render' in ayar kısmında seçtiğimiz içerikle "çıktı" nın uzantısının birbiriyle tutarlı olması gerekiyormuş.
<aldebaran_> Aksini yaptığım için hep sorun çıkıyordu.
<aldebaran_> Senkronizasyonu elle ayarlıyorum valla.
<gubu> alt yazı dosyası haricen mi duruyor, yoksa videoya dahil mi ?
<aldebaran_> Aegisub' la kkaraoke efekti de vermeyi düşünüyorum.
<aldebaran_> Yok yok, haricen.
<aldebaran_> Gömmeye gerek görmedim.
<gubu> tamamdır tesekkurler
<aldebaran_> Sağol.
<aldebaran_> Sahi 10.10 mu kullanıyorsunuz siz de?
<gubu> valla ben kullanıyorum
<digitaloktay> # 4,00 GHz (20,0 x 200 MHz) @ 1,400 V: stabil
<digitaloktay> hm
<digitaloktay> CPU:       Hexa core AMD Phenom II X6 1090T (-MCP-) cache 3072 KB flags (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4a svm)
<digitaloktay>            Clock Speeds: (1) 800.00 MHz (2) 800.00 MHz (3) 800.00 MHz (4) 800.00 MHz (5) 800.00 MHz (6) 800.00 MHz
<gubu> digitaloktay, hayırdır
<digitaloktay> 	chromium-9.0.573.0.tar.bz2  derlemiyor
<digitaloktay> 	chromium-9.0.570.1.tar.bz2  denemeliyim
<gubu> digitaloktay, sistemin nedir ?
<gubu> 9.0.570.1 (64589) Ubuntu 10.10 zaten deb olarak var
<digitaloktay> System:    Host Ankara06 Kernel 2.6.37-rc1-Ankara06 x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Arch Linux
<aldebaran_> Hepinize iyi geceler. Wingless teşekkür ederim tekrardan.
<digitaloktay>  22:34:06 up  1:13,  4 users,  load average: 2.40, 1.39, 1.78
<digitaloktay>  22:34:48 up  1:14,  4 users,  load average: 5.18, 2.23, 2.04
<digitaloktay> System:    Host Ankara06 Kernel 2.6.37-rc1-Ankara06 x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Arch Linux
<digitaloktay> CPU:       Hexa core AMD Phenom II X6 1090T (-MCP-) cache 3072 KB flags (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4a svm)
<digitaloktay>            Clock Speeds: (1) 3200.00 MHz (2) 3200.00 MHz (3) 3200.00 MHz (4) 3200.00 MHz (5) 3200.00 MHz (6) 3200.00 MHz
<subay^^> e-imza kullaanan var mı?
<gubu> BrozaC, hoş geldin ama gec kaldın hayırdır
#ubuntu-tr 2010-11-07
<kerim> merhba
<kerim> arkadaşlar vin7 de vhd sanal sürücü oluşturdum bunu ubuntu da nasıl mount ederim?
<gubu> google.com.tr ye girince firefox çöküyor
<gubu> nası iş bu :)
<genctelefon> slm
<gubu> aleyküm selam genctelefon
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<gubu> aleyküm selam
<gubu> hoş geldin s0u][ight
<s0u][ight> :-)
<genctelefon> as
<tulliana> selamınaleyküm
<tulliana> ubuntuda HDD yi kontrol eden yazılım varmı
<tulliana> bozuk sektör taraması yapmam lazım
<acemi> smartmoontools kullan
<acemi> badsektor olayi kalkmis artik
<mustafa_> teşekkürler biraz bakayım neymiş smartmoontools
<acemi> tulliana icin demistim
<mustafa_> bendede vardı badsector
<mustafa_> işe yaramaz mı?
<acemi> smart disk bozulmaya basladi ise haber veriyor
<tulliana> acemi: 102 bozuk sektör uyarısı veriyor
<tulliana> bunlar gerçekten bozuk sektörmü yoksa diski bölümlendirirken oluşan hatamı
<tulliana> diskin tamamını formatlasam düzelirmi acaba
<tulliana> bu bozuk sektörler fedora bölümlendirmesi yaptıktan sonra çıktı
<acemi> bad sector anlaminda mi kullanmis bozuk sektor lafini
<acemi> zamane disk kontrollerlari, bozukluklari yansitmadan yeni adresleme yapiyormus
<acemi> yani kullanici bad sektor olussa bile haberdar olmuyor
<acemi> smart ile ancak farketmek mumkun
<tulliana> diskte birkaç kötü sektör var diyor acemi
<acemi> tam mesaj bu mu
<acemi> ve turkce mi
<mustafa_> acemi, debian kurulurken bir program seçme kısmı geliyor.. bu kısımda Yazdırma sunucusu diye bir kavram var. bunu kurarsak bu bilgisayara bağlı yazıcıyı ağda paylaşmak kolaylaşır mı yoksa bunu kurmayalım mı?
<tulliana> acemi: evet türkçe PS yolluyorum şimdi
<acemi> kendin de kursan onu kuracaksin
<acemi> kurulum esnasinda yukleyebilirsin
<acemi> oncelikle smart ile bi kontrol et derim
<acemi> gercekten bad sektor varsa acil yedekleme yapip diski cope at
<tulliana> acemi: bu zaten smartın uyarısı
<acemi> hmm oyleyse gercekten bozulmus demek
<tulliana> peki diski çöp yapmaktan başka alternatif yokmu
<acemi> ben kullanmazdim
<tulliana> acemi: zaten PC açılırken imleç yanıp sönyor
<tulliana> bayağı bekliyor
<tulliana> ondan sonra açılıyor
<mustafa_> tulliana, biyerde okumuştum, bad sector un oldugu yerden partition geçip kullanmışlar
<acemi> bad sektor olustu mu hemen arkasi gelir
<tulliana> valla ilk uyarıyı fedora verdi 102 sektör
<tulliana> windows ile taradım yine 102
<tulliana> ubuntu da 102 diyor
<tulliana> acemi: http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/4156/ekrangrntsq.png
<mustafa_> bende 21 adet var
<mustafa_> ancak hdd nin tam neresinde bilemiyorum, sen biliyormusun hdd nin neresinde oldugunu bulabilecegimiz program vs..
<tulliana> HDD yi söküp bakmak lazım mercekle
<tulliana> :D
<mustafa_> :)
<tulliana> sanırım garantiye girer bu
<tulliana> götürüp değiştireyim ben bunu
<acemi> tulliana: smartin dedigine gore bad sektor var ama kontroller tarafindan maplenmis, yani o alan kullanilmiyor
<mustafa_> hı garantiye giriyor evet
<tulliana> acemi: geç açılıyor PC
<tulliana> bekleme yapıyor açılırken
<tulliana> diski okumakta sıkıntı çekiyor sanırım açılırken
<acemi> olabilir
<tulliana> ben en iyisi servise götüreyim
<tulliana> 10 aylık laptop
<tulliana> sorun çıkarmazlar sanırım
<tulliana> 2 yıl garantili
<tulliana> casper nirvana
<tulliana> acaba diskin tamamını tek parça formatlasam düzelirmi
<mustafa_> düzelmez
<tulliana> bi denemek lazım diye düşünüyorum acemi
<tulliana> ama fedora bölümlerdirmesi yaptıktan sonra oluştu bu
<tulliana> yoktu
<mustafa_> bir progrram daha var diski öle bi sıfırlıyo ki bida veri getirmen mumkun degil
<tulliana> swap boot dosya sistemi derken
<tulliana> mustafa_: onlar fiziksel siliyor
<mustafa_> hıı
<mustafa_> veriyimmi program adı denicen mi?
<tulliana> onların diski tamamen halletme ihtimalide var
<tulliana> ben bi tek parça formatlıycam
<mustafa_> ben flash disk e attım öle
<mustafa_> hdd ye denemdim henuz
<tulliana> yedek HDD var 500 gb
<tulliana> yedeklerim
<tulliana> sonra bunu biçimlendiririm
<mustafa_> ok, duzelirse felan bilgilendir
<mustafa_> bende seagate vardı freeagent go
<tulliana> zaten elimde imaj var
<mustafa_> external
<tulliana> sistemi 5 dakkada geri atarım
<mustafa_> onda bad sector vardı
<mustafa_> garantiside bitmiş
<tulliana> benim yedek HDD seagate
<tulliana> çok memnunum
<tulliana> ısınmıyor ve hızlı
<mustafa_> bende ona deniyom şimdi seatools die bişey var bad sector duzeltiyomuş
<mustafa_> ne kadar zaman oldu alalı
<tulliana> neyse reboot
<mustafa_> ben şimdiye kadar 6 adet seagate aldım 5 tanesi badsector den servislik oldu
<tulliana> ben bi biçimlendirip imaj atıp geliim
<tulliana> :D
<mustafa_> ok
<acemi> gitti
<acemi> bosuna formatlayacak
<mustafa_> hayırlısı
<mustafa_> acemi
<mustafa_> bu testing debian yukluyorum şuan
<mustafa_> brother marka bir yazıcı var
<mustafa_> debian ın hangi yazıcıları tanıyıp tanımadıgı yada yazıcılar için hangi paketlerin yuklenmesi gerektigiyle ilgili bir site var mı?
<acemi> dedigin yerden yazdirma sunucusunu yuklersen daha sonra tarayiciyi localhost:631 yazip yonetebilirsin
<tulliana> biri bana grub.conf yollayabilirmi
<tulliana> windows kısmı yazım
<tulliana> ubuntuyu güncelledim windiwso eklememiş yeni gruba
<tulliana> mustafa_: mustafa_
<tulliana> kardeş grubta windows bölümü yazım
<mustafa_> acemi
<mustafa_> lspci cıktısındaki VGA için hangi paketi yuklememiz gerektiğini nasıl anlıyoruz?
<BrozaC> acemi acemi ne var bu acemi de ?
<BrozaC> lspci dan cihazın adını öğreniyorsun sadece
<mustafa_> senin gibi akşamcı deel
<mustafa_> :)
<mustafa_> öğrendik zate cihazın adını
<BrozaC> ben akşamcımıyım ?
<mustafa_> he ölesin
<BrozaC> ilk defa akşamcı denio bana
<BrozaC> ilginçmi
<BrozaC> ş
<mustafa_> taş dökecem ayana götürüyon
<BrozaC> 2 bira ile akşamcı olunuyorsa
<mustafa_> neyse sen yardım et bari
<mustafa_> şuan içkili degilsin demi
<mustafa_> var mı alkol kanında
<BrozaC> etmiom akşamcı dedin bana acemi etsin
<BrozaC> ben çıkıyom başka işim var
<mustafa_> etme
<mustafa_> ha işte farkınız bu
<mustafa_> anladın
<acemi> xorg otomatik yukler ilgili surucuyu
<mustafa_> yuklenmiş gibi gelmedi 32 mb ekran kartında debian ilk açıldıgında yukardan aşağı tarayarak getirdi görüntüyü
<acemi> kart ne
<mustafa_> riva tnt2 model 64
<acemi> /var/log/Xorg.0.log dosyasinda ne sectigini gorebilirsin
<BrozaC> nickini de unutmim de kazayla yardım etmim
<mustafa_> subay^^ nickim
<BrozaC> tamam kesinetmem
<mustafa_> ok
<BrozaC> ben gidiyom linux eğitimi vericem
<BrozaC> yada 7 dk beklim
<BrozaC> arch linux download olsun onuda alim yanıma
<mustafa_> acemi, belirtmis oldugun dosyada riva tnt, riva tnt2, geforce 2 gibi 5-6 tane daha alt alta yazılan yer görmüş olmam yeterli mi?
<BrozaC> söyleme acemi şişsin
<mustafa_> ölmüş insanlık sende BrozaC :)
<BrozaC> şiştinmi :D
<BrozaC> boran yaşıyonmu ?
<mustafa_> BrozaC, cups ta printer tanıtmaya calıstıktan sonra herhangi bir word islemci yazıcıyı görüyor ama silik göruyor ise bu ne demektir?
<acemi> grep LoadModule /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ciktisi ne
<BrozaC> yazıcı ofline dir
<BrozaC> webden girip online yapıcan
<BrozaC> aha unuttum ben sana yardım etmicektim
<BrozaC> çıktım ben
<mustafa_> paste.debian.net/99220/
<mustafa_> http://paste.debian.net/99220/
<ubuntu-tr> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<mustafa_> acemi üstteki link senin için
<acemi> gerekli surucuyu yuklemis gorunuyor
<mustafa_> acemi, cups tan printer ı otomatik olarak buldu ekledim. printer test page yaptım ancak yazıcıdan bişey gelmedi. yazıcıya gönderilmiş gibi gözüküyordu. openoffice writer ı açtım 1 sayfa yazdırayım dedim 8 sayfa boş kagıt çıkardı. 2 kez yine yazdırayım dedim yine 8 sayfa cıkardı. sorun ne olabilir sence?
<acemi> yanlis yazici secilmis olabilir
<mustafa_> acemi, yazıcıyı dogru seçtim. ancak demek istersenki o yanlış seçmiştir bilemem. şimdi cups.org diye bi adres buldum biraz bakacam
<acemi> o yazici modeli ve cups yazarak bi arama yap, belki ozel bi durum vardir
<mustafa_> ok
<Fatih_M> pidgin'de audacious eklentisini etkinleştiremiyorum, eklenti dosyasını kurupda denedim, yine etkin değil
 * mete_cetin is listening to Omid (Hope) by Thievery Corporation on The Richest Man in Babylon [Amarok]
<zfe_> merhaba yoldashlar
<suigeneris> selam zfe_
<suigeneris> nasılsın?
<zfe_> iyiyim sagol
<zfe_> sen?
<suigeneris> ben de iyiyim sağol
<suigeneris> çok yedim karnım şişti
<suigeneris> heh
<zfe_> hehe
<zfe_> saglik budur
<suigeneris> diyete girmeliyim
<zfe_> ne yedin dostum
<suigeneris> kokoreç, midye, iskender, künefe
<zfe_> hadi be
<suigeneris> valla
<zfe_> gercekten mi?
<zfe_> domuz gibi dostum
<suigeneris> heh
<suigeneris> *snort*
<zfe_> ama turkiye'de midye guzel degil
<suigeneris> midye dolma ama
<zfe_> mmm.. sevmiyorum
<zfe_> italia'da midye daha çok guzel
<zfe_> bir kere sampion'da midye dolmasi yedin
<zfe_> sevmedim
<zfe_> ama kokoreç guzel
<suigeneris> http://www.turkish-media.com/yemektarifleri/viewrecipe.php?id=4396&ord=id&asc=DESC
<ubuntu-tr> Title: Midye tava (Orjinali) (at www.turkish-media.com)
<zfe_> evet biliyorum
<suigeneris> midye tavaymış pardon
<ibrahim> iyi  akşamlar
<ibrahim> rhythmbox   ı  konsoldan açtığımda    bazı hata  mesajları veriyor
<ibrahim> (rhythmbox:2840): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<ibrahim>  gibi
<solid> Selamlar
<genctelefon> slm
<Fatih_M> a.s
<zfe_> a.a.
<mete_cetin> ne conlos yedim yahu rekor
<zfe_> merhaba mete_cetin
<mete_cetin> zfe_: sana da merhaba
<zfe_> is "derdin ne" considered rude?
<mete_cetin> alamancı mı bu çocuk?
<mete_cetin> zfe_: nope
<zfe_> ben mi?
<zfe_> italyanim
<mete_cetin> zfe_: türkçe mi öğreniyorsun?
<zfe_> evet
<Fatih_M> zfe_, zor mu türkçe öğrenmek?
<zfe_> eh Fatih_M
<Fatih_M> başka kaç tane dil biliyorsun?
<zfe_> şöyle böyle
<zfe_> zor değil bence
<zfe_> biraz garip
<Fatih_M> en zor dillerden birisidir diye söylenir türkçe öğrenmek için
<Fatih_M> sondan bağlamalı
<mete_cetin> if someone says "derdin ne!!!(with anger)" to you it may mean -what is your problem man!!! (with me)-
<zfe_> kim şoyle söyledi?
<mete_cetin> Türkçe, öğrenmek için en zor dillerden birisidir diye söylenir.
<mete_cetin> zfe_: have you got turkish keyboard?
<mete_cetin> türkçe klavyen mi var?
<zfe_> evet
<zfe_> var
<zfe_> bana bak
<zfe_> ğüışöç
<mete_cetin> türkçenin okunuşu az çok italyancaya benziyor, değil mi?
<zfe_> okunuşu ne demek
<zfe_> readıng?
<zfe_> the read?
<mete_cetin> yes but i do not know exact word :D
<zfe_> değil
<zfe_> benzerliğin var
<mete_cetin> pronunciation?
<zfe_> çok benzer
<zfe_> öyle
<zfe_> 'h' biraz problematik
<mete_cetin> h ler muet mi?
<zfe_> evet
<zfe_> trakya'da gibi
<mete_cetin> Hasan'a, Asan mı diyorsunuz?
<zfe_> evet :)
<zfe_> ama genellikle dikkat ederim
<mete_cetin> tüm italyanlar trakya göçmenidir!
<zfe_> ben 'oşgeldiniz' gibi diyorum
<mete_cetin> kaç yaşındasın?
<zfe_> yirmibeş yaşındayım
<mete_cetin> ben, sigara içmeye gidiyorum. geri geleceğim.
<zfe_> hadi görüşürüz
<Fatih_M> zfe_, hasan'ı nasıl telaffuz ediyorsun?
<Fatih_M> asan ?
<zfe_> evet
<Fatih_M> ne işle meşgulsün? Öğrenci misin?
<zfe_> evet
<zfe_> öğreniyorum
<Fatih_M> bölüm
<mete_cetin> ( master form -k ) + ye gidiyorum...
<zfe_> hukuk
<zfe_> tesekkurler mete_cetin
<zfe_> anladım
<Fatih_M> zfe_, italya'da bilgisayar mühendisliği diye bir bölüm var mı?
<zfe_> evet
<zfe_> var
<Fatih_M> bilgisayar bilimleri var diye duymuştum
<zfe_> evet
<Fatih_M> tek başına bilgisayar mühendisliği yok diye biliyorrdum
<zfe_> var var
<zfe_> arkadaşlarım şü bölümda öğreniyor
<zfe_> şu
<Fatih_M> bölümde
<mete_cetin> geri geldim
<mete_cetin> bu bölümde
<mete_cetin> ben de rusça öğreniyorum
<mete_cetin> türkçe gibi o da zor
<zfe_> nerelisiniz?
<Fatih_M> mete_cetin, nerede öğreniyorsun?
<mete_cetin> vivo in turchiaa
<zfe_> tamam mete_cetin
<zfe_> ama nerde?
<zfe_> istanbul'da mı?
<mete_cetin> antalya
<mete_cetin> Fatih_M: kendi kendime :D
<Fatih_M> mete_cetin, kaynak :)
<mete_cetin> kitaplarım var bir de rus arkadaşlarım
<zfe_> sık sık ankaraya gidiyorum ben
<mete_cetin> dlya tovo 4to bi izuchat pa russki, my obshayemsya drug druga v internete
<zfe_> kak tıbıa savut
<mete_cetin> zfe_: neden gidiyorsun?
<zfe_> mete_cetin, kız arkadaşım için
<Fatih_M> zfe_, kak tebya zavut degil mi onun dogrusu
<Fatih_M> minya zavut fatih..
<mete_cetin> mnya zavut mete, ty uje videl na sayte (zdyes)
<mete_cetin> latin harfleriyle yazamıyorum bunu yahu
<mete_cetin> zor oluyor
<zfe_> ama rusca zor değil bence
<mete_cetin> eto trudniy ha pisat latinskymi bukvami
<mete_cetin> *na
<mete_cetin> zfe_: sen de mi öğreniyorsun?
<zfe_> yok
<zfe_> öğrendim
<zfe_> lisede
<zfe_> ama unuttum
<mete_cetin> ben de fransızca öğrenmiştim ama şu an pek iyi konuşamıyorum :( uzun yıllar geçti üzerinden
<zfe_> ben inglizce ve eski yunanca ve latin biliyorum
<mete_cetin> zfe_: rusçanın alfabesine benziyor eski yunanca alfabesi
<mete_cetin> :D
<zfe_> evet
<zfe_> çok
<Fatih_M> zfe_, birde türkçe biliyorsun işte
<zfe_> evet biraz
<zfe_> ama çok az
<Fatih_M> bayağı iyisin
<zfe_> bayak ne demek
<mete_cetin> :D
<mete_cetin> epey iyisin
<zfe_> ah tamam
<zfe_> :)
<mete_cetin> !pin
<mete_cetin> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
<mete_cetin> bağlantım kopuyor
<mete_cetin> pdf dosyaları açarken yavaşlıktan şikayetçi olan var mı?
<mete_cetin> önizlemelerde donduğu ve çok işlemci tükettiği için /usr/bin/pdftotext i silmek zorunda kaldım ben o_O
<acemi> hangi programi kullaniyorsun
<mete_cetin> okular
<acemi> neydi o? kde'ninki mi
<mete_cetin> poppler
<mete_cetin> kde poppler-qt kullanıyor
<acemi> xpdf kullaniyorum ben, hizli sayilmaz ama is goruyor
<mete_cetin> o da poppler kullanmakta
<mete_cetin> acemi: sana önerim pdftotext i mv ile başka ir yere taşı yada tildele ve sonra aç pdf dosyalarını
<mete_cetin> farkı ör
<acemi> bende yok zaten oyle bir dosya
<mete_cetin> 5 kat hızlandı pdf olayları
<ekolojik> !ping
<ubuntu-tr> pong
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-31
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-01
<alicev> sa
<_haps_> selam
<varadero> selam _haps_
<_haps_> nasilsin abi
<varadero> saolasın seni sormalı
<_haps_> iyidir abi
<_haps_> istanbuldayim
<_haps_> bursadan sonra
<_haps_> istanbul macerasi basladi
<varadero> ehe
<varadero> hayrdır
<_haps_> gezmeye gelmistim
<_haps_> 3 ay once
<_haps_> simdi ev tuttum
<_haps_> kaldim
<_haps_> :)
<varadero> iş ne buldun
<_haps_> abi is beni buldu ondan kaldim zaten :)
<_haps_> arastirma sirketi
<_haps_> saha firmasi
<varadero> iyiymiş
<varadero> hayırlısı olsun
<varadero> ben bir sigaraya çıkem,
<_haps_> sagolasin abi
<_haps_> afiyet olsun
<varadero> _haps_ semt neresi
<_haps_> mecidiyekoy
<_haps_> alisamiyen civarı :
<varadero> he yakınmışız
<varadero> ben gülbağ da oturuyorum
<varadero> profilo ya yakın
<_haps_> öğlen yemeği profiloya kaçiyorum :)
<_haps_> ev kağithanede abi
<_haps_> öyle bir hata yaptim :)
<_haps_> sular idaresinin orda tuttum evi
<varadero> kira  ne veriyon
<_haps_> 550
<varadero> bi ara gülbağ a taşınırsın
<_haps_> 85 m2 2+1 kombi american mutfak felan
<varadero> 6-7 ay sonra belki ben karşıya taşınıcam evi sana bırakırım
<varadero> asds :d
<_haps_> :))
<_haps_> gulbagda ev baktim 2 ay once cok aradim kiralar baya kalin bu civarda
<varadero> benim kira yeni 700 oldu
<varadero> yol parasını çıkarırsan çok pahalı değil :D
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-02
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<varadero> as
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-03
<mohammadetakie> السلام عليكم
<DelphiWorld> hello folks
<DelphiWorld> is this ubuntu turkay channel ?
<selma_ter> merhaba!
<etsw> a.s
<selma_ter> local ağımda paylaşılan dosyaları daha dün görebiliyordum.
<varadero> as
<selma_ter> bugün ubuntuda güncelleme yaptım. şimdi göremiyorum.
<etsw> oneirc di mi ben de begenmedim
<selma_ter> 11.10
<selma_ter> şu anda sistem tamamen sorunsuz. sadece ilk defa bu olayla karşılaştım.
<selma_ter> sistem logları nerede saklanıyor acaba ?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-04
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-05
<varadero> günaydın
<etsw> mete_celik okudum bir an icin
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-11-06
<bayborakaan_> n
<varadero> bayramınız mübarek olsun
 * kibris iyi bayramlar
<etsw> sana da
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-29
<ogny> ama sadece yazilim degil
<genc> onlar sıkıntı
<ogny> donanimsal da gordum
<genc> hangi marka
<ogny> bakayim bi az bekle
<ogny> grandstream gxe5028
<ogny> ippbx
<ogny> yasin suluhan'i biliyor musun hocam?
<genc> yok
<ogny> yasin hoca son linux gunleri'nde
<ogny> bu konuda panel verdi
<genc> empatiq ürünlerin den bahsediyorsun
<ogny> simdi vericem sitesini de
<ogny> evet empatique di galiba
<genc> grandstream 10 yıllık tw firması
<genc> ata cihazlarıyla bir iki telefonunu kullanıyorum
<ogny> http://planetvoip.wordpress.com/
<genc> ben elastix kullanıyorum
<ogny> elastix gelisiyor mu hoca
<genc> evet
<genc> ama kurumsal firmalara tavsiye etmem
<ogny> evet donanimsal olmasi daha iyi di mi hoca
<genc> telesis vlons
<genc> bunlar iyi
<ogny> anladim hoca, cok sagol
<safruhani> banlieue: hoca
<safruhani> geldin mi
<banlieue> ivit
<safruhani> sorun yoksa
<safruhani> cikiyorum
<safruhani> :
<safruhani> ?
<safruhani> hoca
<safruhani> banlieue: hoca, bu sorulari
<safruhani> kanala yaz
<safruhani> ben pek kullanmadigim icin bu pidgin'i
<safruhani> anlamiyorum sorulari acikcasi
<safruhani> bi kanala yazsana
<safruhani> millet anlar
<safruhani> genc var kullaniyor en azindan
<safruhani> banlieue: ?
<safruhani> yazabiliyor musun buraya
<banlieue> anlamıyorlar abi
<safruhani> :D
<banlieue> kimse beni anlamıyor
<safruhani> tamam
<safruhani> bi daha bakayim ben ozele
<safruhani> anlayabiliecek miyim bakayim
<banlieue> himmler ihanet etmeyeydi eyiydi
<banlieue> neyse
<genc> malesef
<genc> Tarih effetmeyecek
<safruhani> :D
<safruhani> tarih de eli silahla bekliyor
<safruhani> biri gelse de affetmesem
<genc> Tarih yaşanışından çok yazılışı önemlidir
<safruhani> banlieue: ozelden yazdiklarimi
<safruhani> gordun mu hoca?
<safruhani> neyse, kapatiyorum pidgin'i
<safruhani> aslanlar kendi tarihlerini yazmadiklari surece anlatilan hep avcilarin hikayeleri olur genc hoca
<safruhani> bilirsin sen de
<banlieue> hoca kanala girmek sorun değil
<banlieue> asıl sorun
<ogny> ne?\
<banlieue> otomatik açılması
<banlieue> ve küçülmesi
<ogny> pidgin'in mi
<ogny> otomatik acilip kuculmesi sorun?\
<banlieue> hayır
<banlieue> sohbet penceresinin
<ogny> otomatik acilmasi icin
<banlieue> sohbet penceresinin kodunu bilsem
<ogny> dun ayar yapmistiniz
<banlieue> wmctrl ile kapatacün
<banlieue> ama bilmiyorum
<ogny> kuculmesi icin de vardir bir sey bakayim
<ogny> kapatma kodu
<ogny>  /quit abi
<ogny> ben bi daha pidgin'e geceyim bakayim
<safruhani> genc: hoca pidgin'de irc'de bi kanala 'otomatik katil' nasil yapicaz
<genc> Yazışmadan
<genc> sohbet ekle
<safruhani> buldum
<safruhani> sagol hoca
<safruhani> brb
<safruhani> banlieue: otomatik giriyor hoca, sikinti yok
<safruhani> ayarlari duzeltirsen girer
<safruhani> pidgin'i kapatip actim, oldu
<safruhani> pencereyi gizleme'yle ilgili de, ayarlar> arayuz altinda, hicbirzaman deceksin
<safruhani> ben yine pidgin'den uzar...
<ogny> banlieue_: burada
<ogny> varsin ama
<ogny> diger nicklesin
<banlieue_> chatzilla'dan giriyorum
<banlieue_> test için
<ogny> :D
<banlieue_> :D
<genc> pidgin ırc ekranını sistem çekmesine atmanın yolunumu buldunuz
<selman> t
<ogny> selam selman
<selman> as
<selman> genc bentest ediyordum
<banlieue> evet minimize etmedi...
<banlieue> wmctrl ile yaparım dedim ama o da pencereyi tanımıyor
<banlieue> ba ska bir masaustunu denemenin zamani gelmis hoca ")
<banlieue> niye ki ne alakası var yani, pidgin bu neticede her yerde aynı çalışır
<banlieue> degil hoca,kde'de farkli calisir gtk'da farkli
<banlieue> b unity kde+gtk projesi
<banlieue> farklı şeylerde de kasıyor be abi optimize edilmiş neticede bu
<banlieue> benim onerim, basit bir seyler kuillanmayi dene, ama bu iyi, sadece pencere icin anlamsiz dersen ok. su an yapabilecegim bir sey yok acikcasi
<banlieue> pardon /D
<banlieue> teamviewer işlemi gençler
<banlieue> işinize bakın
<banlieue> :p
<varadero> banlieue wmctrl ile pencereyi start et pencereye title ver çalıştırırken
<banlieue> çok açıklayıcı oldu
<varadero> evet :)
<amrabat> selamlar
<amrabat> boşta kimse var mı acep
<amrabat> aykut: BrozaC Kartagis  rgngl?
<amrabat> unity ayvayı yedi
<amrabat> gnome kurduktan sonra sileyim dedim
<amrabat> kafayı yedi alet
<amrabat> gnome'ı sildim ama bazı şeyler düzelmedi vs.
<amrabat> root'tan giriyorum şuan
<amrabat> root'tan nasıl düzeltebilirim aleti?
<amrabat> gnome-shell bu arada
<amrabat> gerçi ne halt olduğunu ben de bilmiyorum gnome gnome şel aynı dava
<ogny> slm
<Kartagis> selam ogny
<ogny> hoca sali aksami
<ogny> istanbul hacker space'te
<ogny> acilis var
<ogny> gidicen mi
<ogny> Kartagis: ^^
<Kartagis> hmm, bakalım
<ogny> ben giderim hoca
<ogny> sogutlucesme'de
<ogny> yeri de yakin yani
<varadero> Slm
<genc> sa
<genc> nice seksen dokuzlara
<ogny> eyvallah
<ogny> a.s
<ogny> evet
<Kartagis> kutlu olsun
<banlieue> heil hitler
<banlieue> genc1 reyiz yüz vermiyorsun
<banlieue> :D
<genc1> v.as
<genc1> nice seksen dokuzlara
<banlieue> iyisin hoşsun da ah bir de komünist olsaydın eyiydi
<banlieue> :p
<banlieue> olsun sen komünist olmadın ama ben faşist olacün
<genc1> inşallah
<banlieue> inşaAllah
<varadero> burasidami politika kanalı olacak ?
<banlieue> inşaAllah diye kimler kullanır usta
<varadero> söyleyinde hiç kasmayalım linux kanallarına göç edelim
<varadero> ?
<banlieue> varadero: sen niye kendi işine bamıyorsun panpa
<banlieue> kanal boş boş duruyor konuşmuyorsun
<varadero> kendi işime bakıyorum işte
<banlieue> biz geldik mi politika diye bik bik ötüyorsun
<varadero> politika kanalı ettiğiniz yerlerden çıkıyorum
<banlieue> yürü git
<banlieue> sanki zorla tutuyoruz
<varadero> :)
<banlieue> genc1 reyiz bu inşaAllah'ı kimler kullanır nurcular mı
<genc1> Tüm müslümanlar
<genc1> allahın izniyle
<banlieue> bizde inşallah diyoruz bea
<banlieue> genelde böyledir
<banlieue> arapçada mı böyle oluyor
<banlieue> inşaAllah diyerekten
<genc1> evet
<genc1> amerikalısıda
<genc1> maşallah
<genc1> alanca söleyecegim
<banlieue> o da maşaalah mı
<banlieue> maşa allah
<banlieue> :D
<banlieue> maşamız allah tutan el muhammed usta
<banlieue> this is our fact
<banlieue> :D
<ogny> varadero: nere gidion aga
<ogny> daha cok kapisicaz :)
<varadero> neyine kapışıyoruz
<varadero> ?
<ogny> gidicem vs. dedin de
<ogny> haa neyine
<ogny> niye anladim
<ogny> nesine mi...
<ogny> dusunelim
<varadero> kapışıcak bir konu yok
<ogny> aga
<ogny> aklima geldi
<varadero> anlamında dedim
<ogny> maras usulu
<ogny> anladim sagol
<ogny> tarhana vardi ya
<ogny> onun adi neydi ya
<ogny> hala yiyemedim aga
<ogny> uktedir icimde
<banlieue> hahahahahaahhaha
<banlieue> nereye gittin hacı
<ogny> gul gul
<ogny> varadero: anladi beni
<banlieue> vara  vara vara
<varadero> kanallarda politika konuşuluyor bu beni rahatsız ediyor , eh kanalda konuşulacak konuya karar veremediğime göre işime gelmeyince gidiyorum
<varadero> doğal durum
<banlieue> ahey ahey ahey
<banlieue> çok mu konuşuluyor panpa?
<banlieue> her yerde politika mı konuşuluyor
<banlieue> baya politikleşmiş bizim ülke değil mi ogny reyi
<banlieue> z
<aykut> öhömm
<aykut> #politika diye kanal yok mu
<banlieue> var mı
<varadero> açın ?
<aykut> oraya gidin orda yiyin birbirinizi
<banlieue> başka emrin?
<aykut> acmislar zaten
<banlieue> kakao getirem mi
<varadero> aykut olay politika değil zaten trollük
<aykut> bu bi emir değil ki
<aykut> rica
<aykut> misiniz i eksik
<banlieue> rica gibi gelmedi valla bana
<banlieue> kanal boş duruyor yani neticede
<aykut> ne yapıyorsan yap yahu
<banlieue> uyarı filan mı geliyor masaüstüne
<banlieue> kapatırsın
<aykut> boş duruyo diye
<banlieue> işine mi gelmiyor çıkarsın
<banlieue> bazı şeyler basit yani
<aykut> politika mı yapmak lazım
<ogny> aga noldu la
<ogny> yemek almaya gittidim
<ogny> bi geldim kiliclar cekilio
<ogny> sakin olun la
<ogny> herkes kendi telinde takilsin
<banlieue> politika yapılır yapılmaz
<ogny> neyi paylasamiyoruz
<banlieue> sanki ubuntu bile politik bir hareket değil de
<ogny> aykut aga sen bursa'da kalici miydin?
<banlieue> herif gelmiş burada politikayı yasaklayacak
<aykut> ogny, evet
<ogny> iyimis ya
<genc1> ubuntu tiçari bir çalışma
<banlieue> linux
<banlieue> gnu
<genc1> opensuse gibi
<banlieue> hangisini seviyorsan balım
<aykut> banlieue, sana kimsenin bişey yasakladığı yok hacı
<ogny> :D
<aykut> herşeyin yeri ve zamanı var
<aykut> biliyosun
<banlieue> aykut seninle bir problemim yok ki abi
<banlieue> senin de yok
<banlieue> niye araya giriyorsun onu da anlamadım
<ogny> ya oluyor politika konusuyoruz
<ogny> mesela dun tenis macindaki protesto
<ogny> bugun cumhuriyet
<banlieue> neticede burada sohbet ediyoruz
<ogny> konusulur yani
<banlieue> biri yardım istediğinde susarız
<ogny> sikinti yapmaya gerek yok
<banlieue> ilgili kişi yardım eder konu açılırsa tekrar konuşuruz
<banlieue> yani biri rahatsız oldu diye bunu yasaklamak saçma
<banlieue> bunu ubuntu-tr'de de yapmışlar
<banlieue> politik imza yasakmış
<banlieue> breh breh brhe
<banlieue> sen kimsin ki buna karar veriyorsun
<ogny> haa bi dakka
<banlieue> kullanıcı biziz
<ogny> burada logger var
<ogny> logger sakat
<ogny> buraya yazdiklarimiz
<ogny> direk google'a gidiyor
<banlieue> tutsun abi
<ogny> :D
<ogny> log tutmakla kalmiyor
<ogny> essek sipasi
<banlieue> ne yapıyor başka
<banlieue> falakaya mı yatırıyor
<banlieue> asdfasdfa
<ogny> abi mesela ben
<ogny> google'da
<ogny> banlieue yazsam
<ogny> kesin burada yazdiklarin cikar
<ogny> yazim hatta
<ogny> kesin demiyim
<ogny> francophone areas
<ogny> diyor wikipedi
<ogny> :D
<ogny> yok cikmadi
<ogny> galiba bu gondermiyor
<banlieue> yani hacı politika her yerde var hayatın her alanında var
<ogny> loglari acmiyor
<ogny> abi simdi bak
<ogny> her alaninda var tabi de
<ogny> politika deyince
<banlieue> 80 sonrasında nasıl bir nesil yaratıldıysa arkadaş
<ogny> gundelik olan anlasiliyor
<banlieue> politika yasak diye dikiliyorlar tepemize
<ogny> simdi burasi ayri resmi
<ogny> *gayri
<ogny> cunku buranin kaydi kuydu yok
<ogny> ama forum mesela
<ogny> herkes politik fikirlerini on plana cikarinca
<ogny> asil konu gumburtuye gidiyor
<banlieue> ama yazılarına yansıyor zaten abi
<ogny> ve karsilikli hazimsizliklar olusuyor
<banlieue> ben komünist bir adamsam
<banlieue> her görüşüme bu yansır
<banlieue> niye bunu gizleme ihtiyacı duyayım ki
<ogny> simdi ama
<banlieue> bu doğrudan ifade özgürlüğünün engellenmesi
<ogny> senin bu isletim sistemini kullanmandaki amacla
<ogny> baska birinin ayni sey degil
<banlieue> tabi
<ogny> burada sen komunizm propagandasi yaparsan
<banlieue> ama bu işin içinde politika olmadığını göstermiyor
<ogny> x kisisi de propaganda yapar
<ogny> bunda bir sorun yok
<ogny> herkes yapsin
<banlieue> zaten sorun yok
<ogny> ama
<ogny> bu bir forum olunca
<ogny> konu sapiyor
<ogny> konu politika mi
<ogny> yoksa isletim sistemi mi
<ogny> hatalar destek paylasim
<banlieue> abi her şeyin ayrı bir başlığı var
<ogny> evet
<banlieue> politika konusunu açarsın
<ogny> katiliyorum
<banlieue> siyasi tartışmalar dersin
<banlieue> konu tartışılır
<banlieue> yardım isteyen başka başlığa gider
<banlieue> arada uğrar politik görüşlerini aktarmak isterse aktarr
<banlieue> niye bu kanal kapatılmaya çalışılıyor onu anlamadım
<ogny> orada yok mu
<ogny> politika basligi
<banlieue> benim bildiğim yok
<ogny> onlar baya dangalaktir ya
<ogny> sallama bosver
<banlieue> donanımhaber gibi bir çok site böyledir
<banlieue> politikayı yasaklar
<banlieue> her türlü şeyi
<banlieue> bırak tartışsınlar özgürce
<banlieue> sana ne oluyor amk
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> faşist faşizm propagandası yapsın
<banlieue> komünist komünizm
<banlieue> alaala
<ogny> biraz korkuyorlar
<banlieue> birbirlerini keserlermişmiş de bilmemneymiş
<ogny> yasaklaniriz
<ogny> sansurleniriz diye herhalde
<banlieue> la olm zaten ota boka cinayet işleniyor
<banlieue> bırak politik davaya işlensin
<banlieue> sanki pkk konusunu donanımhaberde tartışmayınca insanlar ölmüyor
<banlieue> salak salak tripler
<banlieue> başıma geleni anlatayım
<banlieue> donanım haber'de hafif kürtleri savundum diye
<banlieue> ki tkp'liyim
<banlieue> savunma alanım da sınırlı
<banlieue> bana bile tahammül edemediler
<banlieue> 2 kere banlandım 3. girmedim artık siteye
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> ama faşistlere bak
<banlieue> bik bik konuşurlar
<banlieue> senin azınlığı koruman lazım
<banlieue> orada atatürk resimleri bilmem ne
<banlieue> ama gel komünist simge koyayım desen
<banlieue> direkt imza düzenlerler
<banlieue> sen siyasi sembol koyuyorsun derler
<banlieue> sanki atatürk resmi koyan siyasi simge koymuyor
<genc1> Nasyonalist sosyalist işçi partisi taraftarına lafyok
<genc1> faşit diye
<banlieue> tabi abi
<banlieue> saygımız sonsuz
<banlieue> :p
<genc1> ozaman faşist nedemek
<genc1> nazizst
<banlieue> benim için aynı ağaç abi
<banlieue> dediğim gibi
<genc1> oda işçiyi korur
<banlieue> faşist milliyetçi vs.
<banlieue> nüanslar vardır tabi ki
<genc1> nasyolalist sosyalist işçi partisi nazi demektir
<banlieue> doğrudur abi
<genc1> nazi de milliyetçiligin bir benzeri
<aykut> aha burda da başladı
<aykut> lskşjghlşsjdghsdg
<genc1> faşt italyadır
<banlieue> nazizm almanyadır
<banlieue> :D
<genc1> partinin adı direk faşisttir
<ogny> baskani kimdi
<ogny> italyan fasizmiyle alman nazizminin karakterleri benzer
<genc1> musolini
<ogny> fasizm daha yumusak
<ogny> nazizm operasyonel anlamda daha sert
<banlieue> faşizmde ırkçılık var mıdır
<banlieue> içkin midir yani
<ogny> ama ikisi de, sinif kimligini yitirmis lumpen gruplarin orgutlenerek baskiyla toplumun azinliklarindan baslayarak tum kesimleri sindirmesi
<ogny> ickin
<banlieue> milliyetçilik geniş manada da olabilir
<ogny> ama sadece irkcilik olmayabilir
<ogny> mesela tayyib
<genc1> alman Nasyonalist sosyalist işçi partisi millet kavramı geniştir
<ogny> oss'de sorular calindiginda
<ogny> protesto yapan gencleri sordular
<ogny> 10bin genc dikeriz karsilarina
<ogny> dediginde
<ogny> buradaki fasizm
<ogny> dini ogeyle sekilleniyor
<banlieue> genc1: italya ve almanyadaki millet kavramı arasında ne fark var
<banlieue> misal faşizmde italyan olmayan herkes köledir gibi bir zihniyet mi var
<genc1> italyan italyanı millet kabul eder
<genc1> alman
<genc1> avusturyalı hırvat
<genc1> mazar
<genc1> polonyalı
<genc1> hollandalı
<genc1> daha geniştir
<banlieue> onları da millet kabul eder
<ogny> germen kokenli irklar yani
<banlieue> milletinden kabul eder
<banlieue> sizin gibi yani biraz
<banlieue> türkçülük turanclık
<genc1> ve üstün milletlere inanır
<banlieue> ben nazizm'de ırkçılık olduğunu biliyorum şahsen
<banlieue> farklı bir devletten biri alman olamaz diye bir şey yok
<banlieue> misal azeriler türk
<banlieue> türk kabul eder
<banlieue> bu ırkçı olmadığı manasına gelmez
<banlieue> milliyetçilik kavramının geniş olduğunu gösterir sadece
<banlieue> toprak genişletmeyle ilgili bir politika da olabilir
<genc1> http://wikiislam.net/wiki/Images:Islamic_Nazism
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> neler olmus neler
<genc1> Fürrer Yahudiler ve kızıl kominisler çingeneler dışında kimseyi öldürmemiştir
<banlieue> yahudileri almanya'dan  ve tüm avrupadan temizlemek
<genc1> ilk kızıl koministlerdir kavganın çıkışı
<genc1> kavgam oku
<ogny> bu radikal islamcilar
<banlieue> şimdi neo-naziler ortadoğuda israil'i savunuyor
<banlieue> ilginçtir
<ogny> anti-semitizmden oturu
<ogny> nazist olmuslardir
<banlieue> benim de tahminim o
<ogny> be prepared for the real holocaust
<ogny> 2006 uk
<ogny> hitler ... disinda kimseyi oldurmedi derken
<ogny> kendi politikasina karsi cikan herkesi oldurdu
<ogny> meclisi feshetti
<ogny> uzun bicaklar gecesiyle
<ogny> hepsinin hakkindan geldi
<ogny> sonra dunyaya savas acti
<ogny> 100 milyon insan oldu
<ogny> hala ... disinda kimseyi oldurmedi dersen
<ogny> cok eglenceli oluyor
<banlieue> bilmiyorum ben bu milliyetçi kafayı algılayamıyorum
<banlieue> kafa zihniyet kelimelerini de sevmem ama
<banlieue> şey gibi türcülük
<ogny> abi ben sana
<ogny> kendimden ornek verebilirim
<banlieue> misal ben hayvanların öldürülmesine karşı çıkıyorum
<ogny> ben de bir ara turkcuydum acikcasi
<banlieue> bunun gibibir eşy
<ogny> bunun sebebi
<ogny> idealist bir tip olmam
<ogny> komunizmi biraktigim donemde
<ogny> turkculuge sarildim
<ogny> 'turk olmak adam olmak demektir'
<ogny> diyip dururdum
<ogny> komunizmin boslugunu o doldurdu bende
<banlieue> ırkçılık benim de ilgimi çekiyor
<genc1> türk olmak adam olmak degildir
<banlieue> tam bilgim olmadığı için
<ogny> irkcilik degil
<banlieue> biraz araştıracün
<banlieue> :p
<genc1> Asillik
<ogny> turk tarihine biraz bakarsan
<genc1> Mutluluk
<ogny> nizam-i alemi kurmus
<ogny> cok derin orgutlenmelerle
<genc1> Ülkü birliktelihgi
<ogny> bir donem dunyaya liderlik etmis
<ogny> muazzam bir yapi var altta
<banlieue> osmanlıyı türk kabul etmez ama
<ogny> yenicerilerin ocaklari
<banlieue> bazı ırkçılar
<ogny> osmanli sarayi bir tarafa
<ogny> mesela bugun bile
<ogny> ocak kavrami vardir
<genc1> bunlar tarihi yazan uydurmacılar
<ogny> bektasilerin
<ogny> yenicerileri yetistirdigi ocaklar
<genc1> savaşırken söyledigi marşa bak
<ogny> hangi ocaktansin derler
<ogny> herkes mutlaka bir ocaga baglidir
<genc1> baştan sona türkü över
<ogny> turk tarihi
<ogny> bizansin yikimi
<ogny> o donemde avrupaya liderlik yapti
<ogny> avrupayi bizans eziyordu
<ogny> cag acip cag kapatan derler ya fatih icin
<ogny> gercekten oyle
<banlieue> ama batı liderliği tekrar kaptı neticede
<banlieue> din işlerini bırakıp
<banlieue> :p
<ogny> evet
<genc1> biz sadece tarih yazamamışış
<ogny> ama bati nasil yapti
<ogny> din islerini birakarak degil
<ogny> bizim tam tersimiz bir yolla
<ogny> butun diger halklari somurgelestirip
<ogny> bunun adi iktisatta merkantilist donem
<ogny> sermaye birkimi yapip
<ogny> kendi icinde de sinif ayrimini yaratip
<ogny> kapitalizm bayragiyla
<ogny> bizi ezdi
<ogny> ama biz boyle degildik
<ogny> osmanli nizam-i alem modeli
<genc1> biz sömürmedigimiz için dagıldık
<ogny> evet direnemedik
<ogny> o gucun karsisinda zaten direnmen cok cok zor
<banlieue> asıl sorun da bu değil mi
<banlieue> turancılık diyoruz misal
<ogny> evet
<banlieue> turanda çizilen ülkelere bak
<banlieue> öyle ahım şahım ülkeler değiller
<banlieue> onları birleştirsen ne olur
<banlieue> birleştirmesen ne olur
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> diyorum şahsım adına
<banlieue> :p
<ogny> turklerin birligi herhalde
<ogny> balkanlardan cin seddine
<ogny> diye biliyorum
<ogny> sinirlari
<banlieue> arap ülkeleri de var
<banlieue> müslümanlık da giriyor devreye
<ogny> evet
<banlieue> türk-islam gibin bir şey
<banlieue> sovyetlerde de bu böyleydi biraz zannımca
<ogny> genc1: hocam o degil de, su bahceli'nin guttugu siyaset hakkindaki fikirlerini cok merak ediyorum, nasil buluyorsun?
<ogny> polis mudahalesini soruyorlar
<ogny> 'polisimiz zorda kaldiysa mudahale etmistir' diyor adam ilk cumle
<genc1> Bahceli anasını rahşan babasını eçevit sanıyor
<ogny> :D:D
<banlieue> ahahahahahahah
<ogny> ,k
<ogny> kimlik soku yasiyor desene
<genc1> adam sandılar azminin karşısında
<genc1> aday yaptılar
<ogny> bu sefer secilebilir mi sence hoca?
<ogny> mhp icinde
<genc1> aday yapanlarda bin pişman
<ogny> alternatif aday var mi
<ogny> guclu
<ogny> bu adam cok fena ya
<genc1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyAOoXEsByo
<genc1> zar
<genc1> çok insan temizlediler
<banlieue> sohbetinin arasına şöyle videolarla asıl mesajı veriyor genc1 reyiz
<banlieue> :D
<ogny> :D
<genc1> iyi dinleyin
<genc1> secenlerden biri
<ogny> ozan arif olurum suyuna
<ogny> topragina
<ogny> sesi kapat izle
<ogny> sanki devlet reklami yapiyor
<ogny> :D
<genc1> sözler önemli
<ogny> sozler iyi ya
<ogny> 30 yil gezmis vay arkadas
<genc1> meden sectiginide söylüyor
<banlieue> bu mhp milliyetçilik konusunda ulusalcılığa kaydı değil mi
<banlieue> bu bahçeli döneminde
<genc1> yok be ne ulusalı
<genc1> adam demir dövmez
<genc1> üç mayıs kutlamaz
<genc1> ercigese cıkmaz
<genc1> 1 mayıs kutlar
<banlieue> akp'nin istepnesi
<banlieue> :D
<genc1> daha agır şözler varda
<genc1> bize yakışmaz
<genc1> vermiyorum lik
<genc1> bırak akp yi
<genc1> CHP on kat tehlikeli
<banlieue> ne açıdan hoca?
<genc1> Sol acıdan
<genc1> aslını verdim
<banlieue> chp'nin siyaseti şu ara biraz avrupa-ileşti
<genc1> Anası Rahşan Babası Eçevit
<ogny> ya ozan arif reyiz bitirmis devleti
<ogny> artik bu tutunamaz herhalde
<genc1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=H1eJ66eOQ9w
<ogny> gerci adam 2008'de yuklemis
<banlieue> hacı bu alparslan türkeş mürkeş diyorlar ama
<genc1> daha eskiden
<banlieue> türkeş bizim islam diye bir davamız yok demedi mi
<genc1> apo işiyle başladı reddiye
<banlieue> ben o türkeş'i de çözemedim ne ayak
<genc1> ali dinleyin
<ogny> dinliyorum aga
<genc1> kürt asıllıdır
<ogny> bu arada ali gungor hukumetin bir uyesi di mi
<ogny> :D
<genc1> hangi hukumet
<ogny> mhp-dsp-
<ogny> biri daha vardi
<genc1> istifa etti
<ogny> bakayim bi 57.hukumet kimlerden olusuyordu
<genc1> apo affı dönemi
<ogny> oy oy oy
<ogny> ecevit'e neler dedi
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> dyp mhp dsp vardı o hükümette
<genc1> bak nediyor
<banlieue> benim bildiğim
<genc1> mhp dsp anap
<ogny> tansu da alkisliyor
<ogny> anasol-d diyosun
<ogny> yok
<ogny> mhp varmis
<ogny> ali gungor
<ogny> istifa mi etti
<genc1> anap dsp anap
<ogny> :D
<genc1> mhp dsp anap
<ogny> dsp ecevit rahsan
<banlieue> mhp bu apo'yu affetme meselesinde neler yaptı
<banlieue> red mi etti yasayı
<ogny> apo'yu affetmediler ya
<ogny> idami kaldirdilar
<genc1> anap ve dsp tarih oldu
<genc1> apo affedildi
<genc1> meçlis idamı onamadı
<banlieue> idamı onamayanlar kimler?
<banlieue> mhp var mı aralarında
<genc1> yeniyasa tasarısıyla idam kalktı
<genc1> evet
<ogny> http://www.aligungor.com.tr/ihrac.htm
<banlieue> bu tepki bu yüzden mi
<banlieue> bahçeliye
<genc1> evet
<genc1> bitek bu degil
<banlieue> ali güngör bu konuşmadan sonra şutlandı mı?
<ogny> TBMM genel kurulunda yaptığı konuşmada konuşmasının büyük bir bölümünde MHP tüzüğünün 71.maddesinin Kesin Çıkarma cezasını gerektiren haller başlıklı 4.fıkrasını ihlal ettiği kanaatine varıldığından;
<genc1> cumhur başkanı adayını yumruklatı
<ogny> aynen
<ogny> parti bu konusmayi gerekce gostermis
<banlieue> vay anasını
<banlieue> şey alkışladı
<banlieue> çiller
<banlieue> onlar da mı onamadı
<ogny> heheh
<genc1> CHP daha tehlikeli
<genc1> Adam rahmetli babası CHP il başkanı olamanış
<genc1> onun yapamadıgını mhp başına gelerek yaptı
<banlieue> eee devlet bahçeli erdoğan'a urgan filan attıydı
<banlieue> tiyatro yapmış bildiğin pezo
<banlieue> as apoyu filan diyerekten
<genc1> aptal genç seçmeni kandırmak için
<ogny> asdfasdfsadfasf
<genc1> dedem zaten hilali görünçe basıyor
<ogny> beyler
<ogny> http://www.aligungor.com.tr/
<ogny> girsenize bi
<ogny> :D
<ogny> yemis dayi malware'i
<genc1> Koç amlemi olsa ona basacak
<banlieue> açılmıyor bende
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> dsparking deyü
<banlieue> beyaz sayfa
<ogny> hea
<ogny> :D
<ogny> bi daha refresh et
<ogny> gaci resmi felan duser
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> asdfasdf
<banlieue> hea
<ogny> asdfsdfas
<ogny> azer bulbul dayi
<banlieue> arkadaş ister misin deyü
<banlieue> :D
<ogny> da mefta oldu
<ogny> yeah
<ogny> site guzelmis
<ogny> ben hepsini gezcem
<ogny> reyiz bizi de gormus
<ogny> o biyiklar bende de olsa acarim boyle bi site
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> işler büyüdükçe yozluk da artıyor benim kanaatim
<banlieue> işte bu genel resmi görmekten kaynaklanıyor bence
<genc1> hek lemişlermi
<ogny> he ya
<banlieue> işlerin başında olunca
<banlieue> bakış açısı değişiyor
<banlieue> mhp milliyetçiyim diyor apo'nun asılmasını engelliyor chp başka dümen akp başka dümen
<banlieue> zor valla
<ogny> abi onlarin hepsi
<genc1> bahceli için güzel bir söz daha
<ogny> devlet partisi
<ogny> basa gelince hepsi
<genc1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxyGK6vppT0
<ogny> devlet-i ala'nin
<ogny> ozel kalem muduru oluyorlar
<ogny> ha aradaki fark
<ogny> biraz zihniyet farki
<ogny> mesela ogrencilerimiz laik mi olsun dindar mi
<banlieue> yine bence en sağlamı chp hacı
<ogny> bence de chp iyi yolda
<ogny> gercek bir sosyal demokrat parti olmaya gidiyor
<genc1> CHP nasıl kuruldu
<ogny> Ataturk'un emriyle kurulmustur herhalde
<banlieue> :p
<genc1> bu oparti degil
<ogny> 90 yil gecti hoca
<ogny> birak da olmasin
<banlieue> genc1: ülkücüler turancı mıdır?
<banlieue> peki atatürk turancı mıdır?
<genc1> Ülkü hedeftir
<banlieue> ben ikinci soruyu sana sormuştum
<genc1> yoldur
<banlieue> cevap vermemiştin
<genc1> Turan Hefimiz
<banlieue> mustafa kemal sizin için ne açıdan önemli?
<genc1> Tatatürk türkçüdür
<ogny> mustafa kemal bir kere
<banlieue> ama turancı değildir
<ogny> son muzaffer kumandan
<banlieue> müslümanlığa karşı tepkilidir
<banlieue> ateist yada onun gibi bir şeydir
<ogny> anadoludaki direnis gelenegini simgeliyor
<banlieue> yani nasıl harmanlıyorsunuz onu anlamakta güçlük çekiyorum
<ogny> ataturk turkcudur aga
<genc1> Sarı zeybek
<genc1> oku
<ogny> ulus-devlet insasi icin
<ogny> bulabildigi sey turkculuk oldu
<ogny> dili temizledi
<banlieue> türk birliğini savunmaz ki mustafa kemal
<ogny> alfabeyi uyarladi
<ogny> bu kadar turkcu bir adam
<ogny> ama hepsini
<banlieue> bu tür bir birlik kurulmasını da sakıncalı görür
<ogny> evet
<banlieue> başarılamaz vs. der
<ogny> bunlari yani
<banlieue> boşuna kan akar der
<ogny> irksal bir temelle yapmadi
<ogny> bulabildigi bir sey oldugu icin buna sarildi
<ogny> uzerine bir devlet insa edebilmenin ideololjisiydi yani
<genc1> Öyle bir idegali savunaçak güçü yoktu çumhuriyeti
<banlieue> hala yok
<banlieue> hiç de olmayacak
<banlieue> :D
<ogny> :D
<ogny> yalniz hoca
<ogny> eger bir gun
<ogny> komunizm yani
<ogny> esitlik ve adalet herkes icin
<ogny> ideallerinde sarsilma yasarsan
<ogny> turkculukte de
<ogny> islamcilikta da
<ogny> ideallestirilecek unsurlar var
<banlieue> tabi ki
<ogny> yadirgamiyorum ben
<banlieue> maksimum ben liboş filan olurum aga
<genc1> Ben dedemden dogdum dogalı türkçüyüm
<genc1> Babam olmadı türkçü
<banlieue> islamcılık benim için baya zor
<banlieue> türkçülük mümkün
<genc1> Dedem koç başını görsün basar mührü
<banlieue> bi derece
<banlieue> ama zor yine yani
<banlieue> koç başı koçun boynuzlarıyla ilgili olsa gerek hacı
<banlieue> dönüyor ya
<ogny> aslinda islamin biraktigi medeniyet mirasi
<genc1> yıkıçı olma yapıcı ol
<ogny> oldukca guclu
<genc1> din önemli degil mesep veyahut
<genc1> bogbugun millet
<genc1> yok
<genc1> eski milliyetçi parti
<genc1> milliyetçi çalişma partisi
<banlieue> mçp he mi
<banlieue> :p
<genc1> milliyetçi köylü millet partisi
<genc1> evet
<banlieue> milliyetçilik sıcak gelmiyor bana
<banlieue> genişim ben biraz
<banlieue> halkın hepsi aynı halk
<banlieue> aptallık aynı aptallık
<banlieue> niye ayırayım
<genc1> neyse bugunkü chp shp dyp döneminde kurulması hazırlandı
<banlieue> dünya hedefi dünyayı şekillendiren ideolojiler daha hoşuma gidiyor
<banlieue> islamın böyle bir hedefi gerçekleştireceğini de sanmıyorum
<genc1> sivas olaylarıyla chp yeniden var oldu
<banlieue> baya eski ve yoz
<genc1> yoksa chp yok
<genc1> devamı dsp idi
<genc1> ezilen olacakki ezileni savunasın
<ogny> aslinda hocam turk milliyeticiligi de, islamcilik da cihansumul iddialar tasiyan ideolojiler
<banlieue> yok be abi
<banlieue> türk birliği türklerle sınırlı yani
<banlieue> dünya türk olsun mu diyeceksin
<ogny> mesela turk tarikat sistematigi
<banlieue> gülerler adama
<genc1> turan
<ogny> hayir
<genc1> türk birligiyle sınırlı degil
<ogny> eger komunizmi ideal olarak koymuyorsan
<ogny> insanligi yonetecek model
<genc1> Nizam ı alem
<ogny> turklerin gecmisteki tarikat sistematiginde vfar
<ogny> *var
<genc1> dünya idaresi
<ogny> diyebilirsin
<ogny> bunu kapitalizme alternatif olarak onerebilirsin
<genc1> sınırları sömürülmeyecek toprak
<genc1> gerisi ölsün
<ogny> ayni sekilde islamin da medeniyet yapisini
<ogny> dunyaya onerebilirsin
<ogny> ama bana sorarsan bu tip ideolojileri onerebilmen icin
<ogny> marksizmi bir kere
<ogny> kopmus olman lazim
<banlieue> bilmiyorum abi
<ogny> cunku en guclu kapitalizm alternatifi ideoloji o
<genc1> marksizimde dünya idaresi vadeder
<banlieue> bana her zaman dünyayı ve tüm insanları içine ideolojiler hoşuma gidiyor
<banlieue> islam herkesin kabul edebileceği bir şey değil
<banlieue> tırtladı artık
<ogny> banlieue: mesela 1 ornek verebilir misin(
<ogny> ?
<ogny> marksizm disinda
<banlieue> liberalizm
<ogny> degil
<ogny> liberalizm kapitalizmin bir yonetim bicimi
<ogny> ona alternatif onermiez
<ogny> *onermez
<banlieue> kapitalizm diyebiliriz
<ogny> kapitalizme zaten alternatif ariyoruz :)
<ogny> memnun olsak
<ogny> liberal de oluruz
<ogny> mhpli de akpli de
<ogny> chpli de
<banlieue> hayır kapitalizme niye alternatif arayayım ki
<ogny> sosyal demokrasi mesela?
<banlieue> varolan alternatif var
<banlieue> ben onu masada görüyorum
<ogny> aynen oyle
<banlieue> sosyal demokrasi olabilir
<banlieue> vb.
<ogny> daha insani kapitalizm oneriyor
<ogny> sosyal devlet de olsun
<banlieue> yani böyle şeyler olabilir
<ogny> mesela dun londra'dan bir arkadasim geldi
<ogny> issizlerin haklari
<ogny> konustuk
<ogny> issizlere tembeller diyor
<ogny> devlet robin hood gibi diyor
<genc1> asalak
<ogny> calisanlardan vergi toplayip issizlere veriyor
<ogny> ama bu sistem bitiyro diyor
<genc1> süreli
<ogny> issizlerin haklari aliniyormus
<ogny> yani sosyal demokrasi kaybedecek
<banlieue> görüştür tabi
<ogny> cunku kapitalizmin krizinde fazlalik
<genc1> hollanda ve almanyada yok çalışmıyorsan para
<ogny> dogrudur
<banlieue> ama abi o ideolojileri savunurken tüm kriter çalışması değil
<banlieue> süper çalışması vs. değil
<banlieue> farklı motivasyonlar var
<ogny> tabi ki var
<ogny> mesela abd secimlerinde hep goruyoruz
<ogny> bir donem ilimli bir donem sahinler
<ogny> abd'nin icinde koklu bir degisiklik olmadikca
<ogny> yonetime talip olanlar 2sinden biri oluyor
<ogny> ve bunlar kazaniyor
<genc1> yok be temi degişmis demokrat dedigim sadece bizim askerimiz azölsün diyen
<genc1> insan
<banlieue> aynen
<genc1> demokratlar
<genc1> bizdeki besim tibuk
<genc1> ldp
<banlieue> muhalifleri silahlandıralım demeye başladı ama cumhuriyetçiler de
<genc1> liberal demokrat
<ogny> bakarsan bugunku tayyibin en iyi bildigi sey
<ogny> iktidarin yarattigi magduriyet ideolojisi
<ogny> iktidarin takendisiyken bile magduriyet ideolojisi yapiyor
<ogny> ve siritiyor artik
<genc1> amerika ve avrupa yapacagı savaşın geri dönüşüne bakar
<ogny> donemi gececek
<ogny> evet
<genc1> örnek gürçistan
<ogny> onlar bizden daha duygusuz milletler
<genc1> dugu ile devlet idare edilseydi
<genc1> selanik türk topragıydı
<ogny> yani bizimkiler yemen'de savasirlarken
<genc1> yada türkiye yoktu
<ogny> cevreye zarar vermemek icin
<ogny> ara sokaklarda savasirlarmis
<ogny> boyle bir sey okumustum
<ogny> oradaki tarihe zarar vermemek icin
<banlieue> gücü ele alınca hepsi yozlaşır abi
<banlieue> ben ona inanıyorum
<genc1> ama bizim suriye meselesi farklı
<banlieue> islam ülkelerinin nükleer bomba atmamasının tek sebebi o kadar güçlü olmamaları
<genc1> ıraktaki gibi bir dagılma olma ihtimali varsa
<genc1> şam benim dedemin malı
<genc1> kimsenin özgürlügü umrumda degil
<genc1> hergün iki insan ölüyor bu memlekette terörden
<ogny> vay be
<banlieue> bu memlekette 2 ölüyorsa orada 100 ölüyor şimdi
<banlieue> so what?
<genc1> gerekiyorsa aslında yapılmalı israyıl gibi duvar örulmeli
<banlieue> nereye?
<banlieue> suriye'ye mi
<genc1> korede kaç kişi öldü
<genc1> suriye içinde
<ogny> hocam israil'in duvari ambargo icin oruldu
<ogny> onu ornek verirsen kotu anlasiliyor
<genc1> özgürlük isteyenleri leri oraya gönderiririz
<ogny> :D
<genc1> ambargoda uygularız
<ogny> :D
<ogny> genc1: hocam bir sey sorucam sana
<banlieue> kürtleri suriye iran'a ırak'a
<ogny> takildigim bir nokta
<genc1> arasıra asker çanlı hedefle talim yapar
<banlieue> onlar da buraya gönderir
<banlieue> ne güzel ülkeler arası kargo
<banlieue> :p
<ogny> genc1: sen yakinlarindan birini, bu siyasi kamplasmalardan dolayi kaybettin mi?
<genc1> ırak kürtleri gönderemez
<genc1> iran belki yanaşır fikre
<genc1> sa sol var bir iki kayıp
<ogny> yani insanlari kaybetmenin geri donusu yok
<ogny> ambargo uyguluyorsun suruyorsun ama
<ogny> hayatlar telef oluyor orada
<ogny> bunu yasadiysan bilirsin
<genc1> nerde
<ogny> sam'da yemen'de
<ogny> saydigin yerlerde iste
<ogny> orada bir suru insani oldurdun demin
<ogny> dusuncelerinde oldurdun
<genc1> yemende gözum yok
<banlieue> adam milliyetçi abi
<banlieue> kendi milletimden başka goy poposuna diyor
<banlieue> insanlık için mi düşünecekti
<banlieue> asdfasdfa
<banlieue> mantığına uygun onun
<ogny> ya o zaman milliyetci olunmaz
<ogny> ataturk ne diyor en milliyetci soyleminde: ne mutlu turkum diyene
<genc1> billiyetçilik pergel tarifiyle başlar
<ogny> neymis o duymadim onu hic
<genc1> damarlarındaki asil kan
<ogny> ne mutlu turklere, turk doganlara vs demiyor
<ogny> muhtac oldugun kudret damarlarindai asil kanda mevcuttur, dogru
<genc1> genç lige hitabesi
<genc1> şu söz yeterli
<ogny> ama orada damarlarindaki turk kani demiyor, irkcilik yapmiyor
<genc1> Naçiz vüçudumun babası Alirıza
<genc1> fikirlerimim babası
<banlieue> abi mustafa kemal'in ırkçı söylemleri var
<ogny> su pergel tarifini de anlatirsin hoca
<banlieue> kabul etmek gerek
<genc1> Ziya Gökalp tir
<ogny> var evet bazi yerlerde yapiyor
<genc1> Ziya fikriyatı yeter
<ogny> ama baskin vurgularina bakarsan, ataturkculuk irkci olmayan bir milliyetciliktir
<ogny> ki mantik olarak da, ulus devleti bir irka dayandiramazsin zaten
<ogny> bir millet yaratirsin
<banlieue> asimilasyon yapmış abi
<banlieue> ırkçı nasıl diyelim
<banlieue> adam sen kürt olmana rağmen ben sen türk olarak kabul ederim diyor
<ogny> evet
<banlieue> seni*
<genc1> medeni bilgiler ve çografya kitabını tarih kitabını okuyun
<ogny> o donemde oyleydi ama hoca
<genc1> Baş ögretmen diyoruz
<ogny> ulusdevlet kimligi belli bir milletin bagimsizliginin kabulune dayaniyordu
<ogny> bu ingilterede de boyleydi fransa'da da
<banlieue> ırkçı söylemleri var
<banlieue> ama pratikte ırkçı değil
<ogny> sonradan iskoclar, irlandalilar mucadele edince degistiler
<banlieue> uygulamada milliyetçi
<genc1> bu yuzden mubadele yaptık
<ogny> adamin 1930larda butun sorunlari cozmesini bekleyemeyiz yani
<ogny> banlieue: evet hoca katiliyorum
<genc1> Adam kalımesi yanlış
<ogny> neden?
<ogny> genc1: hoca su pergel mevzu nedir
<genc1> Sokaktan biriymiş gibi söylüyorsun
<ogny> tamam anladim.
<genc1> miliyetçilikle ilgili vidiyo izle
<genc1> Bu devletin kurucusu
<genc1> sevmeye bilirsin
<genc1> Saygı duymak meçburi
<banlieue> gücün varsa zorla saygı duydurmaya kalkarsın hacı
<banlieue> yoksa kimse saygı duymak zorunda değil
<banlieue> :D
<genc1> Benim güçümle olmaz devlet idaresiyle
<genc1> çoçuklara ant içtirmeyi bırakmış AKP
<genc1> kitoplardan cıkarmış
<banlieue> abi o kadar ant içtirdiler de ne oldu
<banlieue> biz hergün okullarda marksizm öğrettik rusyada
<banlieue> lenin heykelleri diktik
<ogny> :D
<genc1> bayrak harita gençlige hitabesi
<banlieue> kim karışabildi
<banlieue> ne oldu peki sonunda?
<banlieue> ziktiri çekti adamlar
<ogny> guzel bir yaklasim aga
<ogny> :D
<banlieue> kimse de sesini çıkarmadı
<banlieue> bu ant içtirme olayları filan saçma şeyler
<banlieue> insanın içinde olacak
<genc1> sevgiyle fikri aşılayacaksın
<banlieue> bu sevgiyle fikri aşılama değil ama
<genc1> aşılamayan hoçayıda
<genc1> sandıkamendika hak getire kapının önüne koyacaksın
<genc1> yoksa gaziantepteki gibi bonbalar
<banlieue> 7. yüzyılda yaşasaydık haklısın
<banlieue> bunlar çok radikal fikirler
<genc1> bugün de mümkün
<banlieue> hatta bunlar 7. yüzyıla bile uymaz
<banlieue> asdfasdfa
<genc1> çogal maya baglı
<genc1> işin kötü yanı türk sosyalıstı vazla cogalmıyor
<ogny> haha
<genc1> kürt sosyalisti cogalıyor
<genc1> benim cevrem 4 beş çoçuk
<banlieue> abi çoğalacaklar
<banlieue> doğanın sistematiğine uygun
<banlieue> :D
<genc1> ben görmesem bile torunlarım
<banlieue> adamın geliri yok
<ogny> dunyanin su durumuna bak
<banlieue> geliri çoğaltmaya çalışıyor
<banlieue> normal olarak çoğalıyor
<ogny> ispanya'da grevler, yunanistan'da ayaklanmalar
<ogny> abd'de direnisler
<ogny> tr'ye bak, fos
<ogny> aslinda genc1 hakli
<ogny> cogalamama hali, en azindan dunya geneline bakildiginda bariz var tr'de
<ogny> 70 milyonluk nufusta
<banlieue> bence çoğalmak için refah seviyesini düşürmek gerek
<ogny> abi
<banlieue> refah seviyesi ne kadar düşerse nüfus o kadar artar
<ogny> sorun su
<ogny> tr'de olursa
<ogny> herkes biliyor
<genc1> katılmıyorum
<ogny> cok fena olur
<ogny> :D
<ogny> avrupa'dakiler gibi olmaz
<genc1> refah sosyalist içim
<genc1> müslüman türk kürt parası çokta olsa
<genc1> köpek kedi bakaçagına çoçuk yapar
<banlieue> sanmam
<banlieue> refah artınca oyuncaklar artıyor
<banlieue> ilgiler kayıyor vs.
<genc1> oturdugum sitede var kürt 5 çoçugu var
<genc1> mersedese biniyor
<genc1> iskele kiralıyor
<ogny> 10 cocuk yaparlar
<ogny> :D
<ogny> 5 kurt genci
<genc1> birde dostu vardiyorlar arkaından
<genc1> ordan çoçugu varmı bilmiyorum,
<banlieue> belki de bilinç ile ilgilidir
<ogny> yani bu sosyal medya
<ogny> o kadar kolaylastirdi ki
<ogny> baska hayatlari tanimayi
<genc1> şovanist
<ogny> yayginlastirdikca
<genc1> milliyetci
<ogny> bu ice kapali hayatlar dagilacak
<ogny> marx'in unlu bir sozu var ya
<genc1> sosyalıst olsa
<ogny> manifesto'da
<ogny> kapitalizm kati olan her seyi buharlastiriyro
<ogny> o misal bunlar da cozulecek
<ogny> modern yasama uyacaklar
<banlieue> kürtlerin nüfus artışının sebebi ne ola ki
<genc1> ben nasip ederse 5 veya 6 düşünüyorum
<ogny> hic var mi su anda genc1 ?
<genc1> yok malesef
<ogny> 5-6 2 yilda bir yapsaniz 12 yil ediyor
<genc1> evlenmedim bile
<banlieue> abi o çocukların turancı olacağının garantisi yok
<ogny> D:
<banlieue> bence zorlama
<banlieue> hele bu çağda
<ogny> genc1: abi bu kadar bilg. basinda yasarsan evlenemezsin zaten :D
<ogny> is bilgisayar ev bilgisayar
<genc1> dededen dogdum diyorum
<genc1> dedem 5 erkek yetiştirmiş
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-30
<genc1> beşindede sorun yok
<genc1> ha kimimiz bbp kimi mhp nadirde olsa akp var
<ogny> vay
<genc1> ama birtane solyok
<ogny> bbp de mhp de akpli zaten aga
<ogny> hepsi anayasaya evet dediler
<ogny> butun sag partiler, rol verildiginde, egemenlere hizmet ettiler
<genc1> dogru yolçuda hiç yoktur
<genc1> demirelçi
<ogny> dogru yolun devami bugun demokrat parti, onlar iktidara karsi
<genc1> biz 44 başladı sevda
<genc1> daha eskiside var
<genc1> dedigim gibi agaç yaşken egilir
<ogny> :)
<genc1> sen yetiştirirsen dogru yolubulur insan
<genc1> firavunun yanında olsa
<genc1> fark etmez
<genc1> musa olur
<genc1> ha dedemin kardeşleri de aynı taife
<genc1> ailede 1 tane yok sol
<ogny> abi simdi
<ogny> akpli olunca
<ogny> bbpli oluna iyi de
<ogny> sol olunca
<ogny> fena mi
<genc1> sol mülkiyet tanımaz
<ogny> abi bugun ilk dusman
<ogny> kim ne derse desin akp
<genc1> biz vatan bizim biyoruz
<ogny> zevati
<ogny> bbp de mhp de ona destek veriyor
<ogny> chp de istikrarsiz muhalefet ediyor
<ogny> once gidiyor devlet erkaninin torenine
<ogny> sonra gidiyor ulus'a
<ogny> boyle olmaz ama
<ogny> yine de goz yumulabilir
<genc1> bbp idam imza topladı
<genc1> ölüm oruçları muhatap alınmasın dedi
<genc1> egriye egri
<genc1> dogruya dogru
<genc1> 20 yıldır aynı siyaset
<ogny> abi senin tek sorunun
<ogny> kurtler mi
<genc1> avrupa birligi istemiyoruz
<ogny> idam-olum oruclari
<ogny> adamlar akpyi destekliyor
<ogny> akp de pkk'yle gizli gorusmeler yapiyor
<ogny> pazarliklar yapiyor
<genc1> aşıkare yapıyopr
<ogny> aciga ciktigi icin
<ogny> asikar oluyor
<genc1> gizlismi var
<ogny> ilk seferinde
<ogny> 'bunu diyen haindir, serefsizdir' demisti tayyib
<ogny> sidmi gizleyecek bir durumlari kalmadi
<ogny> hoca ben yaticam
<genc1> demekki aciz
<ogny> yarin is var malum
<genc1> benim de
<genc1> allahtan patron benim
<ogny> :D
<ogny> haydi selametle usta
<genc1> görüşürüz
<banlieue> görüşürük ogny
<ogny> gorusuruz
<banlieue> gülü gülü genc1
<banlieue> gidiyorsan tabi
<genc1> gidiyorum
<ogny> slm
<Kartagis> selam ogny
<ogny> Kartagis: hoca yarin
<ogny> istanbul hackerspace
<ogny> acilisina gelicen mi
<Kartagis> bugün
<ogny> sali degil miydi
<ogny> vay bugun mu tuh be
<ogny> kafa davul gibi
<ogny> ama gidilir
<Kartagis> gelemeyeceğim, spora gitmem lazım. kaç haftadır sallıyorum
<ogny> abi
<ogny> 30 ekim sali diyor
<ogny> bugun 30 ekim sali
<ogny> evet ya
<ogny> pts tatildi
<ogny> kafaya bak anasini satayim
<ogny> sagol hoca
<ogny> sen olmasan
<ogny> ben yarin diye
<ogny> gitmezdim bugun d?
<ogny> ama yemek getir demisler
<ogny> bileydim evdekilere biseler yaptirirdim
<Kartagis> heh
<ogny> ?D
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> ogny: sana vps satayım
<ogny> hehehe
<ogny> hetzner'e
<ogny> 6.5 euro mu ne
<ogny> oduyom aylik
<ogny> nasil sence?
<Kartagis> disk ne kadar? bellek ne kadar?
<ogny> bildigin en ucuz paket abi
<ogny> bellek 512 olmasi lazim
<ogny> diski bilemecem
<Kartagis> ben geliyorum biraz sonra
<ogny> hemen bakiyim bagliyim zaten
<ogny> disk 14 gb
<ogny> pardon 18gb
<ogny> avail 14 gb
<ogny> :D
<Kartagis> geldim
<ogny> eyi
<Kartagis> benim satacağım 100gb yer, 2gb bellek
<ogny> spora gidecegi tuttu adamin D?
<ogny> hea
<ogny> aga
<ogny> bosuna yorma
<ogny> acikcasi
<ogny> bende var ya
<ogny> baska musteri bakmak lazim
<ogny> sonucta olmayaydi
<ogny> ilgilenirdim tabi ki
<ogny> bugun gidicem
<ogny> hackerspace'e
<ogny> lafi gecerse
<ogny> sen bana bi mail at ozellikler&fiyat
<ogny> orada soylerim
<ogny> bi ark. var boyle boyle diye
<ogny> uyar mi*
<Kartagis> uyar
<ogny> orkungunayx[at]gmail.com
<Kartagis> gönderdim
<ogny> ok hoca
<Kartagis> hotmail yapmışım, bir dakika
<ogny> :D
<ogny> ah hotmail vah hotmail
<Kartagis> bu şarkıdan nefret ediyorum
<Kartagis> iş arkadaşım günde 10 kez çalıyor
<montana> Merhaba, arkadaşlar.
<Kartagis> selam montana
<montana> Ufak bişey sorabilir miyim acaba?
<Kartagis> tabii
<montana> Ubuntu 64bit 12.10 kullanıyorum. İçsel bir hata mesajı geliyordu, bu benim için bir sorun teşkil eder mi acaba? Şuan almıyorum.
<Kartagis> ne hatası? hataya göre değişir
<montana> Tam olarak hatırlamıyorum şuan, ama /usr mi tam olarak hatırlamadığım için orda bir dosya yolunu gösteriyordu. Zaten bütün ayar güncelleme yapınca böyle bişey çıkmadı karşıma.
<Kartagis> aynı hatayı tekrar alırsan gel, yardımcı olmaya çalışırız
<montana> Tamam teşekkür ederim. Hayırlı günler.
<ogny> ?D
<ogny> haha
<ogny> icsel hata mesaji ne la
<ogny> ben gui'li masaustlerine ggectigimde
<ogny> ben de deli gibi hata popup aliyordum
<ogny> sistem bir hatayla karsilasti
<ogny> surekli geliyordu
<ogny> i3wm'de gelmiyor
<ogny> banlieue: anaaaaaa
<ogny> aga sen ganala da mi gelion la
<ogny> nasil basarion aga
<ogny> ganala gadar gelmeyi
<banlieue> dalga geçme lanet olası
<ogny> ewtrewtewt
<banlieue> deney yapıyoruz şurada
<banlieue> ben bir bilim ve ilim adamıyım
<banlieue> dalga geçme allah cız yapar
<ogny> fiskiriyor aga senden
<ogny> ilim irfan
<ogny> fiskiyesi
<ogny> bugun hekirspeys'e
<ogny> gitsem mi
<ogny> gitmesem mi
<ogny> bi ark. var ordan
<ogny> dedim gelim mi
<ogny> gel panpa dedi
<ogny> kitlecem sana isleri
<ogny> napacam dedim
<ogny> dedi linux101
<ogny> girersin derse
<ogny> dedim yoq
<ogny> dedi kacma la
<ogny> simdi tirsiom
<ogny> gitsem mi gitmesem mi
<ogny> die...
<banlieue> al dedi çocuklarını dedi al dedi kızım nerde kalırsan kal dedi bana
<ogny> adfasfasdfdsaf
<ogny> al dedi git dedi
<ogny> herkesin icinde bi rapci yatarmis derler aga
<banlieue> eee motomot hatırlayamam
<banlieue> ilim irfan sahibi olsam da bir noktadan sonra tıkanıyoruz haliyle
<banlieue> :p
<ogny> hea
<ogny> hocalara ufur biraz kendini
<ogny> acilirsin
<ogny> gulsuyunu da surun
<ogny> ahha ah
<ogny>                                                       
<ogny>                                                       
<ogny> http://inciswf.com/ilkokullu12.swf
<ogny> cok fena cok
<ogny> oyleboyle degil
<ogny> boyle cocugum olsa
<ogny> herhalde ilk isim
<ogny> atmak olur kendimi
<ogny> gordugum ilk hyukseltiden
<banlieue> neler var amk
<ogny> :DD:D:D:D:D
<ogny> lan bu insan mi l
<banlieue> tövbe bismillah
<ogny> :D:D:D
<aykut_> bu ne lan
<aykut_> insan mı bu
<banlieue_> banlieue napan la
<banlieue_> koca kafalı banlieue
<ogny> adsfasfadsf
<banlieue_> şuan pidgin feci şekilde beyin şeciklemesi geçiriyor
<banlieue_> vah yazık
<ogny> hindi la
<ogny> ussr
<ogny> red army agam
<banlieue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7syLUuj6ko
<banlieue> grup yorum sever
<ogny> banlieue: attirican kendini illa
<ogny> soylecem adminlere
<ogny> decem bole bole
<ogny> bi bolucu dadandi kanala
<ogny> varsa yoksa asna fisna
<banlieue> asdfasdfasdfasdf
<banlieue> anarşik bunlar
<banlieue> tez kellesi vurula
<ogny> ga
<ogny> aga
<ogny> ben bu kasetler cikarken
<ogny> hayattadim
<ogny> gidip aldim bunlari bea
<ogny> bin selam!
<genc> slm
<banlieue> selam genc reyiz
<genc> v.as
<banlieue> sakın üreme reyiz dünya yeterince virüslü
<genc> virüsne elaka
<Kartagis> selam
<Kartagis> ogny: hs'de misin?
<genc> as
<ogny1> zlm
<banlieue> hop döndün mü reyiz
<banlieue> ogny
<banlieue> ogny1
<ogny1> yeah
<ogny1> aga
<ogny1> tr karakter
<ogny1> bozuk cikio
<ogny1> kullanmazsan iyi olar
<ogny1> banlieue: aga
<ogny1> saa didim
<banlieue> duydum ogny
<banlieue> senden niye iki tane var la
<banlieue> ogny1
<yalin> cakmasi
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-31
<ogny1> banlieue: agali
<ogny1> nasil oluo ben de bilmiim
<ogny1> su an
<ogny1> hetzner'deki
<ogny1> vpse kurdum weechat
<ogny1> ordan yaziom
<ogny1> evde windozdayim da ayiptir soylemesi
<ogny1> ...
<ogny1> banlieue: agali uyudun mu la
<ogny1> yalin: slm
<banlieue> YOH
<ogny1> ogny nerde acik kaldi, bilmiim
<ogny1> vay amk demek o makinaya
<ogny1> kapat dedim kapanmadi
<ogny1> ofisteki
<ogny1> mint iste...
<ogny1> elle kapacam onu artik
<ogny1> guiye guven olmaz panpa
<ogny1> banlieue: napin
<ogny1> yalin: selam
<banlieue> koşturuyoruz ne yapak
<yalin> rfid den anlayan biri lazim bana ya :(
<ogny1> frid ne aga
<ogny1> o_O
<ogny1> Radyo Frekans? ile Tan?mlama (RFID) teknolojisi,
<ogny1> yalin: ?
<ogny1> hacker misin aga?
<yalin> yok ya ne hackeri
<yalin> proje icin lazim
<yalin> manyetik karttan programa integer sayi gonderen bir sistem yapmam lazim ama onun bi adi vardir kesin ama ben o adi bilmiyorum :(
<ogny1> kesin vardir be agam
<ogny1> bir ton sey vardir bunlari yazan agam
<ogny1> elektronist robotistan
<ogny1> burdaki dostlar bilirler illa ki
<ogny1> bi onlari yoklasana
<yalin> neuro_sys lazim bana da o da away
<ogny1> :D
<ogny1> gelmis demek geri ha
<ogny1> bayadir hic haber alamiom ondan
<yalin> iyi geceler herkese
<ogny1> eyv
<ogny1> banlieue: nabin la
<ogny1> aga
<ogny1> xchat die bi app var
<ogny1> sirf chat icin
<ogny1> pidgin'den ziyade
<ogny1> onu yegliyor millet
<ogny1> belki denemek istersin die
<ogny1> mesela varadero xchatcidir
<ogny1> sonracima
<ogny1> aykut xchat mi pidgin mi aga?
<ogny1> misal genc pidginci
<ogny1> anladin sen onu ?D
<ogny1> :D
<aykut> xchat
<ogny1> yeah!
<ogny1> bi tatile girdik ciktik
<ogny1> butun uyku duzenimiz mahvoldu bea
<ogny1> su hale bak saat oluyor 4...
<aykut> zaten yoktu ki
<ogny1> D:
<ogny1> abi vps
<ogny1> rtorrent kurdum
<aykut> benim 5 senedir yok
<ogny1> ubuntu 12.10 attim
<ogny1> 32gb download var
<ogny1> hey yavrum hey be
<ogny1> D:
<aykut> ne torrent yapıyon
<ogny1> 12.10 ubuntu iso'sunu
<ogny1> 763mb
<ogny1> 76gb oldugunda
<aykut> 32 gb upload mı var
<ogny1> 100 kere indirilmis olucak
<ogny1> evet
<ogny1> sayemde
<ogny1> 100 kisi daha
<ogny1> hizli indirmis olucak
<aykut> :D
<ogny1> :)
<ogny1> 100 kisi demeyim de
<ogny1> 100 kerelik daha hizli inmis olucak
<aykut> benim de 30 gb dl var
<ogny1> torrent mi aykut  aga
<aykut> evet
<ogny1> neyi seed edion?
<aykut> dl var
<ogny1> dl dedigin
<ogny1> bilmiim acikcasi
<aykut> download
<ogny1> haa sen cektin
<ogny1> 32 gb.lik data
<aykut> inmeyi bekliyo
<ogny1> necektin pron mu?
<ogny1> :D
<aykut> inecek 32 gb
<ogny1> nedir o
<aykut> utorrent istatistiklerine göre
<ogny1> inecek data
<ogny1> hmz windowz kiral diyosun
<aykut> 2675 gb
<ogny1> :D
<aykut> download yapmışım
<ogny1> ohannes
<ogny1> dsafsfasfsadfsaf
<ogny1> ne kadar surede?
<ogny1> 1 yil?
<ogny1> 2.5 terabayat D:
<aykut> uzundur
<aykut> ondan
<ogny1> cek babam cek D:
<aykut> toplam download istatistiklerine girmiyorum
<aykut> sadece utorrent
<ogny1> D:D:D
<ogny1> sende saglam bi arsiv var ama
<ogny1> ne arsivi bilemecem
<ogny1> :D
<aykut> :D:D pr0n değil
<ogny1> :D
<ogny1> hd pron D:
<aykut> ya indirdim
<aykut> indirmedim değil
<aykut> LCD tv olunca
<ogny1> :D
<aykut> denemeden duramadım
<ogny1> yigidi oldur hakkini yeme
<ogny1> pr0n da lazim d:
<ogny1> ah xhamster ah...
<aykut> yok onu inkar edemeyiz zaten de
<ogny1> :D
<aykut> o kadar yok yani
<ogny1> hehe
<aykut> en fazla 20 gb felandır
<aykut> pr0n
<ogny1> vay be
<aykut> indirdiğim
<ogny1> 2675in icinde
<ogny1> 20 baya az harbi
<aykut> onların da 1080p olduğunu düşünürsen
<ogny1> sirf tadimlik
<aykut> en fazla 10 tane felandır
<ogny1> hehe
<ogny1> arsiv gili
<ogny1> *gizli
<aykut> arşivciliği bıraktım ben
<ogny1> eh iyi hoca
<ogny1> ben de sevmiom
<aykut> upload da yapardım eskiden
<ogny1> artik bitti be
<ogny1> arsivcilik
<aykut> dizi film upload ederdim
<ogny1> hehe
<aykut> rapid megaupload hotfile
<aykut> premiumlar havada uçuşurdu
<ogny1> :D
<aykut> özel vps paketleriyle 3 4 vps alırdık
<ogny1> :D
<ogny1> vay arkadas
<ogny1> sirf bu is icin mi
<aykut> sırf upload
<ogny1> :D
<aykut> şöyle
<aykut> ana paylaşım sitelerini takip edersin
<aykut> XDCC
<aykut> torrent
<aykut> usenet
<aykut> http download
<aykut> ve ftp yi
<aykut> bi sunum yapıldığında adamların genelde torrent olur
<aykut> indirir
<aykut> rarlar
<ogny1> usta para mi kazaniyordun bu isten?
<aykut> Düzgüncene ayarlar
<aykut> upload edersin
<aykut> iyi para getirirdi
<ogny1> vay be
<ogny1> degisik ismis
<ogny1> ama bitti di mi
<ogny1> yasal olarak
<ogny1> engellediler
<ogny1> o sitelerin cogunu
<aykut> bunca dizi film sitesi varken benim iş ölmezdi de
<aykut> yazık oldu
<aykut> http download siteleri bitti
<aykut> hala irc de olmamın bi sebebi de
<aykut> xdcc dir
<ogny1> xdcc dedigin
<ogny1> buradaki komut satiriyla
<aykut> irc üzerinden dosya paylaşımı
<ogny1> dosya transferi mi oluyor
<ogny1> vay be
<ogny1> yapiyosun yani
<aykut> özellikle animelerde çok kullanılır
<aykut> xdcc
<ogny1> :D
<ogny1> animeler baya sariyor ya
<ogny1> bi de arkadas
<ogny1> 100lerce bolum oluyor
<aykut> ohoo sarmak ne kelime
<ogny1> fanlari var di mi
<ogny1> sen de animecisin anladigim kadariuyla
<aykut> en büyük fanı benim :D
<ogny1> :D
<ogny1> bak
<ogny1> ben 2 arkadas arasinda
<ogny1> bu anime paylasimina vesile olmustum
<ogny1> onlardan yazim sana simdi
<aykut> naruto
<aykut> one piece
<aykut> veya bleach
<aykut> bu üçünden birisi mutlaka vardır :D
<ogny1> durarara
<ogny1> bleach
<aykut> Bleach in izlenebilirliği iyi mi
<ogny1> full metal alchemist
<aykut> altyazı felan var mı
<ogny1> ne bilim
<ogny1> :D
<ogny1> bende yok
<ogny1> bunlarin arasinda
<ogny1> ama link
<ogny1> verim istersen
<ogny1> hala calisiosa
<aykut> :D:D sonra verirsin
<aykut> ben izledim onları da
<ogny1> yok
<aykut> sen izlersin elindeyse dicektim
<ogny1> calismiy...
<aykut> sağlık olsun :d
<ogny1> :D
<ogny1> aga bende pek kotu aliskanlik yok
<ogny1> ickim sigaram animem
<ogny1> oyunum vs
<ogny1> yok
<ogny1> :D
<aykut> shounen dediğimiz seriler çok feci sarar adamı
<ogny1> dizi bi tek
<aykut> 570 bölüm aynı anime izlenir mi
<ogny1> annem babamla izlerim
<aykut> izliyoruz işte
<ogny1> :D
<ogny1> 570 o_O
<ogny1> annem babam
<ogny1> mahsunun dizisini izler
<ogny1> bi de kiz arkadasimla
<ogny1> izlemistim asmali konak
<ogny1> full
<ogny1> D:
<ogny1> onlar disinda pek izlemedim yani
<aykut> asmalı konağı kız arkadaşınla izlediysen
<ogny1> hea
<aykut> şimdiye ya ayrılmışsınızdır
<ogny1> :D:D:D
<aykut> ya evlenmişsinizdir
<ogny1> coktan ayrildik aga
<ogny1> D:
<aykut> benim dizi listesini görsen
<aykut> küfredersin sigigit diye
<ogny1> :D:D:D
<ogny1> abi
<ogny1> her gun yenisi cikiyor
<ogny1> yetismek kabil degil ki
<ogny1> goruyorum baya insanlar
<ogny1> takipteler
<ogny1> hatta bitince
<ogny1> bosluga dusuyolar
<ogny1> D:
<aykut> ogny1 bak şimdi
<aykut> http://bitly.com/Wkhabm
<aykut> gir bu adrese
<aykut> tabloyu atla
<aykut> aşağıda dizilerin listeleri var
<aykut> dizilerin listesi*
<aykut> orada işaretli olanlar takip ettiğim diziler
<ogny1> peki
<ogny1> bazilari gri
<ogny1> onlar devam etmiyor mu
<ogny1> saydim total 48 dizi aga
<ogny1> sana yukardan extra omur mu bahsedildi aga
<aykut> gri olanlar
<aykut> ya durdurulmuş
<aykut> ya sezon arası vermiş
<aykut> ya da ara vermiş olanlar
<ogny1> aga
<ogny1> bu bagimlilik gibi olmus
<aykut> benden uyku alınmış
<ogny1> baska bir aciklama yapamayacam
<aykut> o yüzden
<ogny1> valla mi
<ogny1> peki calisio musun veya okuo musun
<ogny1> duzenli gunduz hayatin var mi
<aykut> okul bitti
<ogny1> hea
<aykut> açık öğretim
<aykut> kasıyoruz
<ogny1> okuldayken
<aykut> freelance bişeyler yapıyorum ara ara evde
<ogny1> bu sekilde yuryor muydu
<ogny1> *yuruyor muydu
<ogny1> gece dizi gunduz okul
<aykut> lisenin 2. sınıfından beri yürüyo
<ogny1> vay be
<aykut> hiç uyumuyorum değil
<ogny1> hea
<aykut> uyuyorum
<ogny1> 3-4-5
<aykut> ama 3 günde 1
<ogny1> oha
<aykut> 4 günde 1
<ogny1> aga
<ogny1> doktora gittin mi
<aykut> çook
<ogny1> yasindan buyuk gosterirsin
<ogny1> boyle olursa
<ogny1> 3-4 gunde 1 uyumak
<ogny1> hayatimda ilk kez duydum aga
<aykut> bana nelere maloldu
<ogny1> ne acayip adamlar var su dunyada yahu
<ogny1> :D
<aykut> Onun yüzünden nelere bulaştım bırakamadım
<ogny1> uykusuzluk cekiyor musun peki aga
<aykut> uykusuzluğu tanımlayamıyorum artık
<aykut> önceden üzerimde bi ağırlık vardı
<aykut> uykusuzluk derdim
<aykut> şimdi her zaman aynıyım
<aykut> 6 7 güne çıkarmazsam
<aykut> pek bitkin hissetmiyorum
<ogny1> askerlik duruyor mu gecti mi?
<aykut> duruyo
<aykut> daha
<ogny1> aga sen 15 ay gitme
<ogny1> ne yap e
<ogny1> et
<aykut> tahminimce almazlar beni
<ogny1> :D
<ogny1> sen oyle san
<ogny1> kalp hastasi adami 100 mt. yarisa sokuyorlar
<ogny1> d:
<ogny1> yalniz aga
<ogny1> eger hafiza cabuk bosalmiyorsa
<ogny1> sen bu kadar diziye
<ogny1> alim olursun herhalde
<ogny1> :D
<ogny1> kafada duruyorsa onlar
<aykut> sadece diziler değil ki
<ogny1> 49 dizi saydim
<aykut> herşey duruyo
<aykut> orada olmayanlar da var
<ogny1> bu linkte
<ogny1> animeler var mi
<aykut> o liste geç güncelleniyo biraz
<aykut> 3 büyük anime var orda
<aykut> bleach
<aykut> naruto
<aykut> one piece
<ogny1> aga blog tweet vd. var mi
<ogny1> facebook
<ogny1> yazio musun bir seyler
<ogny1> senin beyin simdi
<aykut> yok ya
<ogny1> derya denizdir aga
<ogny1> ;d
<aykut> ne yazacam :D:D
<aykut> millet delirmiş diyecek
<ogny1> ulen her gun
<aykut> slşdjhsdg
<ogny1> izledigin seyin
<ogny1> adini yazsan yeter
<ogny1> D:
<aykut> ya neler dönüyo bazen
<aykut> delirdiğimi düşünüyorum
<ogny1> :D
<ogny1> delirmis agam habarimiz yok
<ogny1> diosun
<aykut> :D:D
<aykut> bi de bunların üzerine kitap ve manga
<aykut> okumayı çok severim
<ogny1> aga
<ogny1> aile ne diyor
<aykut> yok ki aile bişey desin
<ogny1> sen kimlerle yasiosun
<aykut> kız kardeşimle
<ogny1> geciminizi nasil saglionuz
<ogny1> dondurebiliyor musunuz yani
<ogny1> ay sonunu
<aykut> dönüyo çok şükür :D
<aykut> o işler karışık biraz bende
<ogny1> :D
<ogny1> donuyosa sorun yok aga
<ogny1> aga bu insomnia sende
<ogny1> bir vukuattan sonra mi gelisti
<ogny1> evvelden beridir mi var
<aykut> uykum hep hafifti benim
<aykut> 16 yaşında çıktı piyasaya
<aykut> 16 yaşında yalnız yaşamaya başladım ben
<aykut> o zaman başladı
<ogny1> vay be
<ogny1> 16 yasinda yalniz yasamak zorunda mi kaldin aga
<aykut> hee
<aykut> benim pederle valida
<aykut> valide*
<ogny1> hea
<aykut> 16 yaşında kardeşlerimi de alıp evden gitti
<aykut> validenin yüzünü o zamandan bu yana görmedim
<ogny1> aga bunlarin sana bi garezleri mi vardi
<aykut> benim baba normal bi çalışanken
<aykut> parayı sonradan buldu biliyon mu
<ogny1> hea
<ogny1> oyle oluyor aga genelde
<aykut> valide durumu kaldıramadı
<aykut> sıkıntılı bi kadındı
<aykut> iyice cozuttu
<ogny1> :D
<ogny1> gecmis olsun aga
<aykut> her gün kavga her gün kavga
<aykut> pederin canına tak etti
<ogny1> hem peder hem valide gittiler
<ogny1> beraber gitmediler
<ogny1> oyle mi
<aykut> yok
<aykut> yeni ev yaptırıyodu işte peder o sıralar
<ogny1> evet
<aykut> topladı eşyalarını
<aykut> herkes
<aykut> gittiler
<aykut> :D ben kaldım ortada
<ogny1> hepsi birlikte o eve mi*
<aykut> evet
<ogny1> hayda...
<ogny1> sana da sormuslardir ama
<ogny1> yeni eve gelir misin
<aykut> yoo
<aykut> lşskjghsdg
<ogny1> adfasfasfd
<aykut> ya annemle beni ayırmaktı olayı
<aykut> e kardeşler ufak
<aykut> napıcak onlar da gidicek tabi
<aykut> adamın verdiği en doğru karardı bence
<ogny1> simdi nasil durummlari
<ogny1> hic haberin var mi
<ogny1> hala beraberler mi
<aykut> küçük kardeşim yatılı okulda
<aykut> kız kardeşim 2 senedir benle yaşıyo
<aykut> babam eve uğramıyo
<ogny1> annen yalniz
<aykut> annem normal nasılsa öyle takılıyo
<aykut> ya nasıl diyem
<aykut> sıkıntılı o kadın
<ogny1> olabilir aga
<aykut> destek almayı yediremiyo
<ogny1> benim gordugum cogu kadin
<ogny1> pek normal sayilmaz
<aykut> kardeşlerimi de perişan etti götürüp
<aykut> ben gidip kendim getirdim kardeşimi eve
<aykut> kadının otorite sıkıntısı var
<ogny1> peder boslamis esasinda
<aykut> benim kazandığım sınavı
<aykut> istediğim liseyi yazmama izin vermedi
<aykut> ben de inat ya
<ogny1> :D
<aykut> gittim başka form doldurdum
<aykut> onu verdim pederle
<aykut> çıldırdı
<ogny1> dfasfasf
<aykut> çok trajikomik bi hikaye
<ogny1> cikmayan candan umut kesilmez aga
<aykut> ben alıştım artık
<aykut> neyse
<aykut> ben diziye döneyim :D
<ogny1> eyvallah aga
<ogny1> ben de
<aykut> sen de uyumaya bak
<aykut> çalışmıyo musun
<ogny1> kayabilirim aynen
<ogny1> hea
<ogny1> bayram oldu
<aykut> yarın zor bi gün olacak sana :D
<ogny1> yarasalastik
<ogny1> dun de yine boyleydi aga ya
<ogny1> hafta sonu felan
<ogny1> bayilirsam
<ogny1> dengelenir de
<ogny1> neyse
<ogny1> devam ederik yine
<aykut> tamam
<aykut> :D
<ogny1> sen zaten
<ogny1> anladigim kadariyla
<aykut> hadi iyi geceler sana
<ogny1> buranin gediklisisin
<ogny1> zaten seni biliom da
<ogny1> artik anladim ki
<ogny1> kanal bosalsa bile
<ogny1> sen burdasindir
<ogny1> :D
<aykut> :D
<ogny> aykut: slm D:
<ogny> yok aga
<ogny> pardon
<montana> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<montana> Pardus konusunda fikir danışmaya geldim, fikirlerinizi sunabilirmisiniz acaba?
<genc> slm
<banlieue> selam genc reyiz
<banlieue> napan
<genc> as
<genc> eve geldim ytakılıyorum
<genc> banlieue ubuntumu kullanıyorsun
<banlieue> evet
<banlieue> normal olarak
<genc> ubuntu tweak kurulumu
<banlieue> yazılım merkezinde aradın mı
<banlieue> olması lazım orada
<genc> yok kurulu bende
<genc> yazılım merkezinde yoktur
<banlieue> olayı anlamadm
<genc> ubuntu tweak kullanıyormusun
<banlieue> evet
<genc> kaynak merkezi başalmış
<genc> yeni fark ettim
<genc> o.8.1
<genc> test kullanmadıgım içinmi
<banlieue> kaynak merkezi ne ola ki
<genc> PPa ekliyorya
<genc> otomatik
<banlieue> bilmiyorum valla
<genc> ekran görüntüsünü atim
<genc> anlarsın
<genc> http://postimage.org/image/5208t64z7/
<banlieue> bakayım
<genc> 12.10 kurulu 0.8.1 tweak kararlı
<banlieue> uygumala merkezi var bende ama
<banlieue> aynı şey herhalt
<genc> kaynak merkezi yokmu
<genc> ppa degil uygulama merkezi
<banlieue> göremedim
<banlieue> bende yok sanırım
<genc> narmal paketleri kurar ordan
<banlieue> olayı nedir ki bunun
<genc> olayı tweak ekibinin uygun gördügü ppa repoları ekler
<genc> sendeki sürüm kaç
<banlieue> 12.04 0.8.1
<banlieue> aynı yani
<genc> niye farklı anlamadım
<genc> aynı program
<genc> masa üstü nekullanıyorsun
<banlieue> unity
<genc> cinnamon kullanıyorum
<montana> merhaba
<montana> ucbirim açdığımda direk karşıma böyle bişey geliyor / dircolors: /etc/DIR_COLORS: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok
<montana> nedir ve çözümü nasıl
<genc> neyi acmaya calışıyorsun
<montana> hiç bişeyi
<montana> sadece ucbirim açdığımda bunu yazıyor
<montana> direk
<genc> başka terminal kurulumu
<montana> ?
<genc> xtherm
<montana> aynı hata
<montana> ayrıca yeni fark ettim
<montana> internet menüsünde indirdiklerim ve açdığım videolar var :S
<genc> ilk kez duyuyorum böyle birşey
<montana> ne olduysa ubuntuyu kaldırıp pardus kurdum, sonra pardusun olduğu diski biçimlendirip ubuntu kurdum ve karlaştığım resim
<montana> valla bende ilk kez karşılaşıyorum
<genc> ikilimi kurdun
<montana> hayır
<montana> internet menüsünü düzelttim şimdi
<montana> ucbirim halen aynı
<montana> bunu nasıl yapıcaz
<genc> DIR_COLORS bende böyle birşey yok
<montana> hocam bende çıkıyor işte
<montana> ucbirimi açdığımda direk karşıma çıkan şuÜ
<montana> dircolors: /etc/DIR_COLORS: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok taylan@taylan-pc:~$
<genc> resim falan mı ekledin arka pilana
<genc> renk
<montana> ucbirimin arkaplanına değiş ama masaüstü arkaplana ekledim
<genc> masa üstüyle alakalı degil
<montana> yok ucbirimin rengini ve saydamlığını değiştirdim sadece
<montana> keza defaultta kullanıncada aynısı çıkıyor
<montana> nasıl çıkıcaz işin içinden?
<genc> ucbirimin ayarlarını nerde tutuyorsa sil
<montana> onu nasıl yapıcaz
<banlieue> ubuntu community themes diye bir şey indirdim
<banlieue> ne la bu
<genc> tema
<genc> bi işe yaradıgı yok
<genc> terçih
<montana> ucbirim ayarlarını nasıl silicem?
<banlieue> nerede bulabilirim o temaları
<genc> ayarlarını nerde tuttugunu bilmiyorum
<banlieue> pencere temaları mı onlar
<genc> evet
<genc> emin degilim ama tahminim kullanıcı dizini altıda
<genc> gconf sil
<genc> yedek al nolur noolmaz
<genc> config
<genc> bu ikisinde ayarları olması lazım
<genc> flash tv yayınını nasıl kaydederiz
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-01
<banlieue> aykut hoca bu kaynak merkezi ne işe yarıyor?
<aykut> bilmem
<banlieue> ubuntu tweak'te var da
<banlieue> genc reyiz dediydi ne işe yaradığını ama ben bulamadıydım bu aleti pek sallamadım
<banlieue> güncelleme ile ilgili bir şey sanırsam
<banlieue> gençler bu ppa'larda parantez içinde kaynak kodu yazanlar var
<banlieue> bunları silsem olur mu?
<banlieue> gerekli midir
<Kartagis> banlieue: bir örnek versene
<banlieue> http://ppa.launchpad.net/jason-scheunemann/ppa/ubuntu (Kaynak Kodu) gibi
<banlieue> Kartagis:
<Kartagis> silebilirsin tabii
<banlieue> teşekkürler
<banlieue> bir de bu mesajlaşma menüsü var ya
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<banlieue> orada simgeleri nasıl ayarlayabilirim
<Kartagis> hangisi?
<banlieue> posta şeklinde hani
<Kartagis> empathy?
<banlieue> unity var ya bende ona göre tahayyül et
<banlieue> :D
<banlieue> bende pidgin var
<banlieue> ama sembolünün Chat şeklinde görünmesini istiyorum
<banlieue> hani böyle baloncu
<banlieue> k
<banlieue> var
<banlieue> Liferea da var ona da RSS ve RSS sembolü düşündüm ama ne derece olur bilemeyecün
<Kartagis> hmm, zarf yerine baloncuk görünmesini mi istiyorsun?
<banlieue> yok
<banlieue> pidgin yerine baloncuk
<banlieue> pidgin sembolü yerine baloncuk
<banlieue> ve chat yazsın
<banlieue> liferea ve sembolü yerine RSS ve RSS sembolü olsun
<banlieue> unity'e uygun tabi
<banlieue> :D
<Kartagis> menulibre işine yarar gibi duruyor
<ogny> zlm
<ogny> aykut: uyandin mi aga :D
<Kartagis> selam ogny
<ogny>  aga senin dagitim ve masaustu ne Kartagis ?
<Kartagis> Ubuntu/Unity
<ogny> hmm
<Kartagis> ne oldu?
<ogny> banlieue: yalniz degilsin gardas...
<banlieue> öyleyim ogny
<banlieue> forever alone
<ogny> d"
<ogny> banlieue yalgizam yalgizzz
<genc> slm
<GencKurt> http://www.ntvmsnbc.com/id/25394062
<ekrem_2133e> iyi akşamlar!
<ekrem_2133e> grub ile ilgili birkaç sorum olacaktı...
<ElixirVitae> >Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<ElixirVitae> İyi akşamlar bu arada~
<ekrem_2133e> HDD'me Ubuntu ve Windows kuracağım. GRUB konusunda sıkıntı yaşarmıyım?
<ekrem_2133e> USB HDD den bahsediyorum.
<ekrem_2133e> USB hdd yi 3 parçaya bölüp GRUB ile istediğim gibi boot edebilmke istiyorum.
<ekrem_2133e> Bu durumda USB-HDD içindeki MBR ye mi grubu kuracağım?
<ElixirVitae> OS externalda tavsiye edilmiyor pek.
<ElixirVitae> ve GRUB MBR ye kuruluyor.
<ekrem_2133e> anladım. Neyse USB-HDD o kadar önemli değil.
<ekrem_2133e> Peki Ubuntu yüklü maknada Windows 8 ler
<ekrem_2133e> neden sorun çıkarıyor diyorlar?
<ekrem_2133e> Yani bios, mbr ye bakarak bizim GRUBU görecek. Grub çalıştırılacak. Grub ise Windows 8 parttitionu boot edecek.
<ekrem_2133e> Bunda ne gibi bir sorun  olabilir?
<ekrem_2133e> Değişen nedir daha doğrusu?
<ElixirVitae> windows 8 EFI kullanıyor
<ElixirVitae> O da diğer sistemlerle iyi anlaşmıyor~
<ElixirVitae> Arkadaşım kurmaktan vazgeçmişti 8i sırf muhtemel problemlerden dolayı.
<ekrem_2133e> :( illaki bir çözümü olacaktır ama tabiki uğraştıracağı kesin :(
<ekrem_2133e> peki konuyu tam kavarayabilmek için son sorumu yöneltmek istiyorum.
<ekrem_2133e> USBden çalıştırıyoruzya live olarak ubuntuyu
<ekrem_2133e> ufak usb ler tek partttion oluyor genelde..
<ekrem_2133e> ama hep usb yi biostan boot edince ilk grub ıkıyor karşımıza
<ekrem_2133e> bu grub usb'deki MBR ye mi kuruluyor
<ekrem_2133e> yani ordada mı mbr var?
<ElixirVitae> evet
<ekrem_2133e> hmm...
<ekrem_2133e> anladım..
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntu da mısın?
<ekrem_2133e> evet
<ElixirVitae> disk utility diye bir program olacak
<ElixirVitae> onu aç
<ElixirVitae> orada görebilirsin bir çok opsiyon
<ekrem_2133e> açtım.
<ekrem_2133e> hmma anladım. mbr zaten ilk sector olmak zorunda.
<ElixirVitae> evet
<ekrem_2133e> ElixirVitae teşekkür ederim :)
<ElixirVitae> np
<banlieue> genc reyiz bu haberin ibreti nerede tam olaraktan
<genc> hangi haber
<banlieue> (18:12:51) GencKurt: http://www.ntvmsnbc.com/id/25394062
<genc> yaşlı kurt siyasete geri dönüyor
<genc> berliskoni
<banlieue> kendini padişah sanıyor amk
<banlieue> haremler maremler
<banlieue> kart zampara
<genc> zamparalıgı bizi ilgilendirmez
<banlieue> mhplilerin de zamparalığı bizi ilgilendirmez dimi hacı
<banlieue> baykal'ın da
<banlieue> :p
<genc> evet
<genc> evet
<banlieue> muhammed'in de
<banlieue> :p
<banlieue> hani o da 50'sinden sonra azıyor ya
<banlieue> onu dediydim
<banlieue> genc reyiz şeyi soracağım şayet turan gelirse bu zina olayı ne olacak
<genc> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQrvG_2AsoU&feature=g-hist
<banlieue> kırbaç filan mı atacaksınız sokak ortasında
<genc> mecelle oku
<genc> veya ebuala mevdudi islam hukuku
<genc> yok
<banlieue> onları okumaya niyetim olsaydı sanar sorar mıydım hacı
<genc> amerikan usulu
<banlieue> biraz mantık
<genc> koblolu tv paralı
<genc> izletecegiz
<genc> sokak ortası devletin büyüklügüne yakışmaz
<banlieue> amerikan usulü kablolu tv derken?
<genc> amerikade idam izlemek biletli
<banlieue> hea
<genc> veya kablolu tv
<banlieue> eyiymiş
<banlieue> güzel tabi
<banlieue> zamana ayak uydurmak lazım
<genc> paralı kanal
<genc> maliyet
<genc> ingilizce varmı sende
<banlieue> fazla yok
<banlieue> apaçi ingilizcesi diyelim
<banlieue> :p
<genc> anlıyorsan the deen show izle
<banlieue> ne ola ki o
<genc> amerikada müslüman olanları kanalı
<genc> neden müslüman olmuş lar onu anlatıyorlar
<genc> niye atest likten vazgeçmişler falan filan
<banlieue> eyvallah
<banlieue> bana bir sebep söyle
<banlieue> islamın güzel kollarına atlayayım
<banlieue> ne derler ona
<banlieue> şevkat dolu kollarına
<banlieue> :p
<genc> Hz peygamberin amçası iman etmemiş
<genc> senin iman edip etmemen beni ilgilendirmez
<banlieue> ama o şovu önermen başlı başına bir tacizdi
<banlieue> yanlış mıyım
<genc> Allah akıl vermiş terçih senin
<genc> ateistim dedigin icin verdim linki
<banlieue> ateistim filan demedim ben
<genc> taciz zorlamadır
<banlieue> durduk yere o şovu önerdin
<banlieue> :p
<banlieue> benim ateistliğimden konu açıldı mı
<banlieue> yoh
<genc> sen bana izah etdedin
<genc> bende izah edeni önerdim
<banlieue> ben sana neyi izah et dedim ama?
<banlieue> zinayı
<banlieue> zina ne olacak dedim
<genc> onuda the deen show anlatıyorlar
<banlieue> her neyse işte o abilerimizden birinin sebebi aklında
<genc> mecelle
<banlieue> hani müslüman olmuşlar ya
<banlieue> islamın ne güzelliğini görmüşler
<genc> onuda bilemiyorum ben islamın içinde dogbum
<banlieue> ama izledin şovu değil mi
<banlieue> vardır aklında bir şeyler
<banlieue> misal islam ahlakının nesini sevmişler
<banlieue> hangi kısmını yani
<genc> tr alt yazılı izliyorum
<banlieue> zina edenin kırbaçlanması gibi şeyler mi
<banlieue> veya hırsızın elinin kesilmesi mi
<banlieue> bak nasıl kodlandıysa bunlar da bana direkt onlar geliyor aklıma
<banlieue> bu liboş ateistlerin tekrarları beynimi sulandırdı
<banlieue> asdfasfd
<genc> bu senin bakış acın
<genc> osla vatan severin manifestosu tiyatrolarda oynuyor
<banlieue> abi ben islamda neyin sevildiğini anlamıyorum yani
<banlieue> bir insan niye müslüman olur ki
<banlieue> bana herkes cennet cehennem davasına inanıyormuş gibi geliyor
<genc> ben dediyorum bu insanlar nebuluyor medeniyetin beşiginde yaşarken
<banlieue> götü tutuşuyor tabi ölünce tekrar doğmamak vs.
<genc> onlardan dinle
<banlieue> :p
<banlieue> abi biz de islamı az bucuk biliyoruz yani
<genc> adam papazlıktan dönüyor
<genc> hahamlıktan
<genc> onlarda sonsuz çenlet var
<banlieue> ona bakarsak bir sürü komünist sovyetler yıkıldıktan sonra liboş oldu kemalist oldu vs.
<banlieue> asıl konu bu değil
<banlieue> zaten o dönüşler istisnai
<genc> onlar hemen kemalist olmadı
<banlieue> bahsettiklerin yani
<genc> maocu oldular
<banlieue> kapitalizm'in güzelliklerini farketmişlerdir
<genc> asya kırızıyle
<genc> cin acılınça kübacı
<genc> körfez arbiyle atatürkçü
<banlieue> abi bıraktılar neticede değil mi
<banlieue> asıl etken sovyetlerin yıkılması
<banlieue> sovyetler yıkılmasa bu kadar dönek göremeyecektik
<banlieue> kazanan sevilir nasıl olsa
<banlieue> asıl sorun o değil
<banlieue> durduk yere sen komünist olur musun misal
<banlieue> zor ihtimal
<banlieue> ben ondan bahsediyorum
<genc> imkansız
<genc> yetiştrilme
<genc> büyük etken
<genc> Ütüyop yaya hayranlık
<banlieue> abi cennet de bir ütopya
<banlieue> şimdi ütopyalara girersek çıkamayız
<genc> dönen koministler hep içlerinde uhde var
<banlieue> haliyle
<genc> oyüzden insanın sıfatı önemli
<banlieue> ilk fırsatta patlayacak tekra
<banlieue> r
<banlieue> konjoktüre göre böyle bir değişim yaşandı
<banlieue> fakat o insanlar yine komünizm açık
<banlieue> zihinsel olarak açık
<banlieue> komünizm'e açık*
<genc> allaha şükür bizim memlekette %10 çivarı
<banlieue> islam'ın nesini seviyorsun hacı
<banlieue> misal bir konu üstünden örnek verebilirsin
<banlieue> merak ediyorum
<genc> İman iki türlüdür
<genc> içmai tafsili
<genc> ben içmai iman etmişim
<genc> seçme şansım olmamış
<genc> akıl yoluyla bulmamışım
<banlieue> her şey akıl yoluyla bulunur
<banlieue> her zaman mantığa uydurma vardır
<banlieue> bu yüzden islamın binbir şekli ıkıyor
<banlieue> çıkıyor*
<banlieue> her ideolojide böyle
<genc> islam çok farklılık yoktur inanış babında 3
<genc> farkı görüşvardır
<genc> islem heryerde aynıdır
<banlieue> ılımlı islam var
<banlieue> radikal islam var
<banlieue> bunları kastediyorum
<banlieue> pratikte bir çok farklı türü var
<genc> selefilik diyorsan
<banlieue> ama sen bunlara islam demeyeceğin için islam olmamış olmuyorlar
<genc> veya vehhabilik
<banlieue> anti-kapitalist islam vs. çıktı son zamanlarda
<banlieue> yani uyduruyor herkes kıçından bir şeyler
<genc> vahhabilik osmanlıyı yıkmak için ingiliz uydurması
<genc> selefilik diyorsan ibni temmiye
<Conqueror> selam
<genc> as
<banlieue> selam
<Conqueror> gimp te seçili ekranı kesip, diğer geri kalanları silmek çok kolaydı
<genc> cook var
<Conqueror> nasıl yapılır bilen var mı?
<banlieue> seçiyorsun dikdörtgenle
<banlieue> sonra resim görünüm sekmelerini kurcala
<banlieue> kırp demesi lazım
<banlieue> geri kalanını kırp gibi bir şey
<genc> kes yapıştır olmazmı
<banlieue> valla ben öyle yapamadım
<Conqueror> yok abi öyle olmaz ya
<banlieue> boyutu uymuyor
<Conqueror> direk dikdörtgenle seçiyorsun
<Conqueror> seçtiğin alana küçültüyordu?
<ElixirVitae> Shutter ın kendi programı o tür ufak tefek şeyler için çok kullanışlı, Conqueror.
<ElixirVitae> Gimp yerine onu tavsiye ederim, ya da başka hafif bir program.
<Conqueror> ElixirVitae, şu an windowstayım. Yarın için poster hazırlamam lazım, visual studio üzerinden çalışıyorum. Çok direndim ama mecburen kurmam gerekti :/
<Conqueror> Shutter'ın windows version'u var mı acaba
<ElixirVitae> Paint.net var o da güzeldir windowsda.
<ElixirVitae> yok, shutter sadece linux
<banlieue> visvual studio'da mı yapmaya çalışıyorsun
<Conqueror> :) visual studio'da çalışıyorum
<genc> kes yapış tırı nesi olmuyor
<genc> onu anlamadım
<banlieue> o da olur
<genc> resimin bir bölümünü alıp gerikalandan
<genc> kurtulmak istemiyormusun
<Conqueror> tamamdır
<Conqueror> Görünüm > Seçime göre kırp
<banlieue> ne didim
<banlieue> :p
<banlieue> standart demek ki la bu
<banlieue> gimp'te bu işlemin kısası nasıl Conqueror
<banlieue> farklı mı
<genc> kırp ne işe yarıyor
<genc> bide ben bakim
<banlieue> seçili alan dışını siliyor
<banlieue> genc sen bu suriye işine ne diyordun hacı girelim mi suriye'ye
<genc> görünüm altındayok
<genc> bende kırp
<banlieue> resimde vardır
<banlieue> o sekmelerin birinde işte
<genc> tamam buldum
<genc> görüntü
<genc> altında
<genc> hergün yeni birşey ögreniyoruz
<genc> bilişimin sonuyok
<genc> Hacı Suriye Irak gibi üçe bölünüçekse girelim
<genc> üçte önemli degil
<banlieue> 3-5 bakmayız artık hacı
<banlieue> :D
<banlieue> tek parça halinde kalacaksa dokunmayalım diyorsun
<genc> kuzey ıraktaki gibi bir oluşum ihtimali varsa
<banlieue> ama hacı esad izin verdi artık bu işe yani
<banlieue> esad gitse de kalsa da kürtler orada olacak
<genc> ne işine
<banlieue> adamlar bildiğin özerklik ilan etti
<genc> ozaman biz orda olalım
<banlieue> ama abd ile gireceksin bu işe
<genc> sonra halk oylaması yaparız
<banlieue> abd senin orayı tek parça tutmana izin verir mi?
<genc> verir
<banlieue> hele bu  hükümetle
<genc> abd girmez
<genc> attıgı merminin parasını alamayaçagı yere ayak basmaz
<genc> anca ufaktan destek olur
<banlieue> işin sonuna geldiler be abi
<banlieue> bölüneceğimiz belli yani
<genc> ozaman gerisi hikaye ikdidar girmiyorsa bunun hesabını sorarlar
<banlieue> soracak halk olacağını da sanmıyorum ya
<genc> körfez hardinde istifasını veren genel kurmay başkanını
<genc> ve mesutu erseferinde küfrediyorum
<banlieue> ırak'tan sonra o iş bitti zaten
<banlieue> sonuna kadar giderler artık
<banlieue> bu arada iskoçya bağımsızlık referandumu yapacakmış 2014'te
<genc> yapsın
<genc> ingilize yük
<banlieue> ee niye birliği savunuyor o zaman başbakan
<banlieue> halk kararını versin vs. diyor
<banlieue> :p
<genc> kim diyor
<banlieue> ingiliz başbakanı
<banlieue> cameron'du galiba
<banlieue> birliği savunuyor filan
<genc> gavur nekadar parçalanırsa okadar iyidir
<banlieue> seni de parçalıyorlar ama
<banlieue> :D
<genc> cameron merkezden az paragitsindiye üste para veriri
<banlieue> iskoçya'da milliyetçi parti varmış başta %33'le
<banlieue> biraz daha gaz alırsa
<genc> evet
<banlieue> muhtemelen bitirecek işi
<banlieue> sağdan soldan destek alırsa
<banlieue> ya bu çok önemli bir karar
<banlieue> referandum anlık bir şey
<genc> gerek yok ingiliz kurtulmak için fırsat kolluyor
<banlieue> bu tip işleri referanduma bırakmak da garip geliyor bana
<genc> ingilteredeki partide muhafazakar
<genc> niye
<banlieue> yani sen o milletin o anlık şuuruyla ayrılığa karar veriyorsun
<banlieue> %51 bile yetiyordur muhtemelen
<banlieue> ne bileyim saçma geliyor bana
<genc> o anlık şuurla olurmu
<genc> mazisi vardır
<genc> aradaki kinin
<genc> sanmam %51 yetecegini
<banlieue> yetmemesi lazım
<banlieue> ama nasıl düzenleniyor bu işler bilmiyorum
<genc> butür reforandumlarda şimdi aklıma gelmiyor
<genc> bir çogunluk diyorlar o aranır
<genc> ingiliz yasalarına bakmaklazım
<banlieue> heh demem odur ki bu kürtler için niye yapılmasın
<genc> bitaraf kurtulmak istiyor
<genc> algülüm ver gülüm
<genc> bizde öyle degil
<banlieue> abi ama öyle değil
<banlieue> konjöktür de öyle belirmiş
<banlieue> baksana milliyetçi herif %34 filan alıyor
<banlieue> oy oranları geçmişine de bakmak lazım ama
<banlieue> canada da var aynı hareketler
<banlieue> daha yeni haber çıkmıştı
<banlieue> ispanya zaten ayyuka çıkmış halde
<banlieue> bask ve katalonya
<genc> onlar bizi baglamaz
<banlieue> italya'da da var
<genc> ispanya bölünmeye karşı
<genc> italyada karşı
<genc> büyügün terçihi önemli
<banlieue> haliyle
<genc> büyük vermek istemiyorsa
<banlieue> ama orada da referandumlar yapılmaya başlanırsa yine büyük istedi ondan diyeceksin
<banlieue> totoloji gibi geliyor bana
<banlieue> asdfasdf
<genc> buyuk referanduma izin vermez
<genc> büyügün meçlisinde referandum kararı çıkartması lazım
<banlieue> böyle mi yürüyor yani bu iş
<genc> yok sa yerel idare meçlislerinin öyle bir yetkileri yok
<genc> öyle yürüyor
<banlieue> bana mantıklı gelmiyor
<banlieue> şayet ayrılacak unsur kararını vermişse vermiştir
<genc> özerk idareler bagımsızlıkları sadece iç idare için
<banlieue> ama pratikte hegemonya meselesi tabi
<genc> örnek rus devletler toplulugu
<genc> birtanesi ayrılalım desin sıkıyorsa
<genc> ayrı ayrı devletler
<banlieue> ama hissedilir yani
<banlieue> milliyetçi partilere oylar kayar vs.
<banlieue> ayrılamasalar da
<genc> kaysın
<genc> ispanya daha gecen hafta fransada operasyon yaptı
<banlieue> yani misal putin'in çeçenistan'a kukla yönetim getirdi diyoruz da
<banlieue> meşruiyeti vardır yani neticede
<genc> evet bitek çeçenistan degil
<banlieue> halkın desteği olmadığı söylenemez
<genc> Azerbaycan
<banlieue> azerbaycan'a ne yapıyor?
<banlieue> özgür bir devlet o zaten
<genc> şuan ki idare kimde
<genc> babadan ogula darbeyle
<banlieue> azerbaycan'da?
<genc> secimler özgür ama izinli muhalefet katılır
<genc> evet
<banlieue> ilginç
<genc> Rahmetli elçibeyi devirdiler
<banlieue> misal izin verilmeyen partileri söyle
<banlieue> tandansı çözelim
<genc> Bugün Tataristan da 18 altı çamiye gidemez suç
<banlieue> bence de gitmemeli ama hacı
<banlieue> çocuğun özgürlüğünün ihlali
<genc> çoçuk isteyerek gidiyorsa
<banlieue> isteyerek gitmesi yine veliler vasfıyla olacak
<banlieue> 18 yaşına gelsin
<banlieue> görsün geçirsin
<genc> Hem yasak savunuyorsun
<banlieue> biraz ortalığı görsün
<genc> hem özgürlük diyorsun
<banlieue> özgürlük biraz da yasakların birleşimidir hoca
<banlieue> :D
<genc> 18 çamiye gitmesse sosyalist olur
<genc> anarşist olur
<banlieue> o onun sorunu
<genc> Ha buaradada çamiler devlet idaresinde
<genc> Rusya okadar korkuyorki yandaşı bile olsa fazlası yasak
<genc> orta asyadaki devletler tamanı kukla
<genc> hiçbiri kendini idare edemiyor
<genc> buna Ukrayna dahil
<banlieue> onları halk seçiyor neticede hacı
<banlieue> halk demek ki dejenere olmuş
<banlieue> sisteme entegre olmuş
<banlieue> onun istediği şekilde hareket ediyor
<genc> ukrayna tamam secim var
<genc> onabirşey diyemem
<genc> bigerleri babadan ogula
<banlieue> tamam işte şimdi kuklalığından şikayet ediyorsun
<genc> yada iyi kgb veya eski kominist parti yönetiçileri
<banlieue> çocuk da kukla abi
<banlieue> o özgür değil ki
<banlieue> tepedeki ana babanın söylediğini yapıyor
<banlieue> ona güzel gösterilen şeyleri güzel kabul ediyor vs.
<genc> Çoçuk egitim seviyesinde
<genc> seçme şansı yok
<genc> baba dedirtiyorsun dogunça
<banlieue> yani sen burada çocuğuna hak tanımıyorsun
<banlieue> gidip ruslara niye hegemonya kuruyorsunuz diye kızıyorsun
<banlieue> biraz ikiyüzlülük söz konusu
<genc> ben rusa kızmıyorum
<banlieue> bundan çıkarılması gereken ders aynı hegemonyanın kurulmaması olması lazım deği mi
<genc> o hegoman yayı kuramadıgım için
<genc> kahroluyorum
<genc> Türk lügümden utanıyorum
<banlieue> neticede tarih bize bu rolü yazmış oynuyoruz
<banlieue> :D
<banlieue> bilim yoksa hiçbir şey yok
<banlieue> bilim title tabi
<banlieue> silah sanayisi vs.
<banlieue> gerisini biliyorsun
<banlieue> :D
<genc> bilim savaş sanatıyla atlamıştır çag
<banlieue> sanmam
<banlieue> ama öyle derler
<banlieue> farklı görüşler de var bununla ilgili
<genc> yok fazla
<genc> bir çok teknoloji savaş harçamaları
<genc> savaşta kullanılamamış ama
<genc> evimizi süslüyor en basiti mikrodalga frın
<banlieue> abi neticede bir teknoloji çıkar
<banlieue> bu savaş sanayisine adapte edilir vs.
<banlieue> şuan değişmiş olabilir
<banlieue> şuan komple bir sektörden bahsediyoruz
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-02
<genc> cık maz hayallere büyük para gereklidir
<banlieue> benim de sinir olduğum ve en çok kafamı kurcalayan olaylardan biri şu teknoloji
<genc> birinçi dünya savaşı en basitin den sentetik lastik
<genc> kouçuk ihtiyacını ortadan kaldırdı
<banlieue> sovyet ekonomisi bu teknolojik gelişimleri yakalayamamış olabilir diye düşünüyorum
<banlieue> yeterince okuma yapmadım ama uzaktan baktığımda aşağı yukarı bu
<genc> yok sovyet tek nolojidede ilerledi sorun
<Conqueror> iyi geceler
<genc> çalışmanın manasız olması
<genc> çalışıyorsun diye birmenfaat edinemiyorsun
<banlieue> manalı olduğunda da hayatlardan bahsediyoruz abi
<banlieue> senin verdiğin kararlar bir hayat yok oluyor
<genc> buda insan dogasına aykırı
<banlieue> sonra toplumun başına bela oluyor
<banlieue> yolda yürürken ne bakıyon lan deyip geçiriyor bıçağı vs.
<banlieue> serseri mayın gibi bir şey oluyor
<genc> kim
<banlieue> tüm riskleri göz önünde bulundurmak lazım
<banlieue> hani çalışmayı manalandıralım diyorsun
<banlieue> ama bu baya riskli bir konu yani
<banlieue> ben bu noktada geniş düşündüğümü sanıyorum belki doğaya aykırı olabilir
<banlieue> eksik parça gelip sonra seni vuruyor
<banlieue> düşün yolda wos wos var
<banlieue> sende ferrari
<banlieue> bir wos wos ferrarinin tüm ihtişamını alıp götürebilir
<banlieue> bir sürü tamir parası öde ondan sonra
<banlieue> tamir de olmuyor yani
<banlieue> hayatlar yok oluyor
<banlieue> sen okutmuşsun etmişsin çocuğunu doktor yapmışsın
<genc> insan denizde sudamlasıdır
<genc> sudamlaları deniz
<banlieue> serserinin teki çıkıp öldürebiliyor yani
<genc> denizde devlettir
<genc> Türk için devlet yokya yaşamda nafiledir
<banlieue> sen onun serseri olduğu şartları ortadan kalkmazsan çocuğun şansa bir hayat yaşıyor olur
<banlieue> kaldırmazsan*
<banlieue> yaşamış olur*
<banlieue> sen ferrari üreteceğine kaliteli araç üret herkese üret
<banlieue> ortalama istiyorum ben yani
<banlieue> :D
<genc> Alman nazi propagandası WV gibi oldu
<banlieue> biraz
<banlieue> ^^
<genc> Memleketti düzeltmek isityorsan
<genc> nesil önemli
<genc> Türklük şuuru yetişecek yeni nesiller bizim geleçegimiz olacak
<genc> Kırk kından sonra iman
<genc> 50 densonra Türklük
<genc> bi işeyaramaz
<banlieue> peygamber sıçtı diyorsun yani
<genc> ne alaka
<banlieue> ona da 40'ında gelmemiş miydi ayetler
<banlieue> o açıdan
<banlieue> :p
<genc> 40 ta geldi ame peyganberler günahkar degildir
<genc> hırsız ayyaş
<genc> veya haksız kazanç
<genc> katil
<banlieue> the chosen one olmak lazım diyorsun yani
<banlieue> :D
<banlieue> seçilmiş kişi manasında
<banlieue> ilginç soru şu
<banlieue> onlar öyle oldukları için mi peygamber oldular
<banlieue> yoksa peygamber olacakları için mi öyle oldular
<banlieue> :D
<genc> bitek peyganberler degil
<genc> öyle olan insan da coktur
<banlieue> yapma yapma
<genc> ama toplumda azlıktır
<banlieue> günahkar olmayan insan var mıdır dedin üstte
<banlieue> günahkar insan olmaz diye bir önkabulumuz var değil mi usta
<genc> peyganberler
<genc> günahsızdır
<banlieue> yoksa peygamberlerin günahsız olmasının bir esprisi kalmıyor
<genc> hatavardır
<genc> hatasız kul olmaz
<banlieue> eyvallah
<genc> yaş kaçtı bura
<banlieue> 22
<genc> askerlik teçil
<banlieue> kaçağız
<banlieue> kötü bir haber verme
<genc> kaçaklık iyidegil teçil ettir
<banlieue> yeni yasayla kaçakların hepsi kazığa oturtalacakmış gibi
<genc> bende geç gittim
<banlieue> herkes gidecek neticede
<banlieue> devletten ne kadar kaçabilirsin
<banlieue> yarı tanrı
<banlieue> :D
<genc> yokbe nerdeyse askerligi kaldıraçaklar
<banlieue> pamukoğlu şey diyordu
<genc> Kut yok bizim devlette
<banlieue> kaçakları cepheye sürecez
<banlieue> asdfasdfasdf
<genc> çumhuriyet
<banlieue> benden oy alamaz bu şartlarda
<genc> partiyi kapattı
<banlieue> yoo açık hala
<banlieue> benim bildiğim
<genc> istifa etti biliyorum
<banlieue> kapatma dümenleri oldu ama kapatmadı dedilerdi
<banlieue> daha 1-2 ay önce yeni ilçe organlarının açılışını yapmıştı
<genc> siyasal dayanagıyok
<genc> idogolojik degil
<banlieue> twitter'da takip ediyorum
<banlieue> bir takım söylemleri hoş
<genc> twitter facebook kullanmıyorum
<banlieue> hani mhp'nin daha asisi
<banlieue> tanrıya isyankarı diyelim
<banlieue> :D
<genc> yok nerde sadece hamaset
<banlieue> ee haliyle be abi
<banlieue> gençleri kafalamak için söylüyor
<genc> fikri bir düsturu yok
<banlieue> ama tepeye bi çıksın ağzımıza sıçar
<banlieue> görürüz o zaman otorite ne demekmiş
<banlieue> :D :D
<genc> çıkamaz
<genc> %1 görmez
<banlieue> bizden çok oy aldı ya la
<banlieue> tkp'den yani
<banlieue> 120 bin oy aldı herif
<banlieue> 300 müydü
<genc> yok daha neler
<banlieue> baya aldı yani
<banlieue> biz 60'ı zor gördük 500 bin derken
<genc> şimdi benim bir edabiyot hoçam vardı
<genc> 3 kominst bir araya gelsin 2 parti kurar
<banlieue> türkler devlet kurar diye gidiyor herhalt
<banlieue> :p
<genc> 10 kominst bir araya gelsin
<genc> 2 hayin
<genc> 1 ölü
<genc> 15 parti olur
<banlieue> ama abi bu sağda da böyle
<banlieue> bbp var
<banlieue> mmp yada mp var
<banlieue> saadet var
<genc> yok
<banlieue> bölünme genel olarak var yani
<banlieue> görüş farklılıkları her yerde var
<genc> bbp mhp
<genc> bu partiler bir fikrin tezahurü
<genc> 1912 ilk örgütlenme
<banlieue> türkeş bizim islam diye bir davamız yok deyince patlıyor bbp olayı sanırım
<genc> 1910 daki borşevik yanlilarına karşı
<genc> yok
<genc> kaçtane ülkü oçagı vardır
<genc> fikir görüş
<banlieue> alperenler daha bir islami ama
<banlieue> saanırım
<genc> alperen 28 şubat dayatması
<banlieue> mhp biraz daha light
<banlieue> rahat yani
<banlieue> gerçi son bir abi trollük yaptıydı
<genc> 10 yakın oçak vardır
<banlieue> zina yapanları dövecez vb. gibi
<banlieue> mhp de karışık
<banlieue> :D
<banlieue> başkanlığa adaylığını koymuş bir abimiz
<banlieue> ben dinliyorum seni söylemek istediğini söyle
<genc> 1944 türkçülük turançılık davasıyla siyasallaşır
<genc> 1960 sonra partileşir
<banlieue> mustafa kemal nasıl saygı duyulan biri oluyor abi
<banlieue> tamam cumhuriyet güçlü değildi turan fikri için ama
<banlieue> mustafa kemal'in öyle turan'ı muranı iplediğini sanmıyorum
<banlieue> açık kapı filan da bırakmamış
<banlieue> kan gölüne döner etraf diyerekten kesip atmış
<banlieue> nutukta
<banlieue> sanırım
<genc> Mustafa Kemalin Medeni bilgiler kitabını oku
<genc> 192 sayfa
<genc> 1931 baskı
<genc> butuk 36 saat
<genc> içini abuk subuk doldurmuşlar
<genc> 3 çilt nerdeyse
<genc> Onun dışıda şu sözü yeter
<genc> Naçiz vüçudumun babası Alirıza, Fikierlerimin Babası Ziya Gökalp tir
<banlieue> ne zaman düştüm ben la
<genc>  Naçiz vüçudumun babası Alirıza, Fikierlerimin Babası Ziya Gökalp tir
<genc> hoş geldın
<genc> Atatürk hem yazmış oldugu medeni bilgiler
<genc> hemde tarih kitabından
<genc> türkçü ve Turançı oldugu kesindir
<banlieue> ziya gökalp müslüman mıydı?
<genc> evet
<banlieue> ilginç
<banlieue> ben ziya gökalp'i sadece ateist milliyetçilerin sevdiğini düşünüyordum
<banlieue> otağ motağ derler ya onlar
<genc> Türk çülügün en önemli karekteridir
<banlieue> müslümanlığı arap emperyalizmi olarak gören çoktur
<genc> 1912 Türk Oçaklarının Kuruçusudur
<genc> Kürt Asıllı oldügü sölenir
<genc> Salih Mirzabeyoglu gibi
<banlieue> zaten hep öyle değil mi abi
<banlieue> nasıl eziklik yaşıyorlarsa
<banlieue> kürtten çok kürtçü
<banlieue> türkten çok türkçü
<genc> Bu eziklik degil
<banlieue> bence öyle abi
<banlieue> benliğini kabul etmemek
<genc> Amerikalının Latin Amerikalıyım demesi gibi
<banlieue> öyle olmuyor tam olarak
<genc> Büyük birşeyin parçası olma duygusu
<banlieue> latin amerika bir coğrafyanın ism
<banlieue> i
<banlieue> türkiye bir coğrafyanın değil
<banlieue> bir ırkın ismi
<genc> Latin bir ırk
<genc> latin kökenli amerikalıyım
<genc> diyor veyahun
<banlieue> coğrafyayı kastediyorlar ama orada
<genc> afro amerikan
<genc> hayır milleti
<genc> latın amerika ayrı
<genc> Usa bahsediyorum
<genc> italyan asıllı amerikalıyım
<genc> misal
<banlieue> amerika diye bir ırk var mı abi
<genc> http://www.americannaziparty.com/
<banlieue> hani anadolu dersin
<banlieue> anadolulu demek gibi bir şey amerikan demek
<genc> HAYIR
<genc> amerikanında colomp gelmeden önçe bir adı vardı
<genc> Adama ulusalmarşı üç yaşında ezberletiyorlar
<genc> Ulusalmarş
<genc> adı
<genc> bizde ki and içmeye benzer
<banlieue> ama abi amerikalı veya amerikan uydurma bir şeydir yani
<banlieue> avrupadan toplanmış bir takım insanlar gidip oraya yerleşmiş
<genc> kanla millet olur diyorsan
<genc> başka tanımam
<genc> bugünkü dünyada böylebir millet yok
<genc> bir italya denedi
<genc> odo başaramadı
<genc> Türkiyede uydurma
<banlieue> türk ırkı uydurma mı?
<genc> irk tamam var
<genc> ama saf degil
<banlieue> tabi
<banlieue> imparatorluktan kaynaklanıyor
<banlieue> karışmışız
<genc> hüseyin nihal atsızın bir yazısı var
<banlieue> rusya'da da aynı
<banlieue> azeriler vs.
<banlieue> kazaklar
<banlieue> onlar da rusların etkisi altında kalmış
<banlieue> ama sorsan saf ırk biziz filan derler herhalt
<genc> türkler aryan ırkın danmı yoksa sarı mogul ırkındanmı diye
<banlieue> :D
<genc> Nihal atsız çevabı vermiş
<genc> Ne mutlu türkümdiyene sözunu tastik edergibi
<banlieue> ..
<genc> yazıyı bulmaya çalışıyorum
<genc> ama genel kanı bu
<genc> avrupada 1900 yuz yılın ortalarına kadar birkavı vardı
<genc> müslüman eşittir türk demek
<genc> atsız meçmuasında olacak yazı
<genc> Ziya Gökalp, H. Nihal Atsız, Neçip Fazıl, Salih mirzabeyoglu
<genc> kitaplarını oku
<banlieue> ziya gökalp bunu sizin anladığınız gibi mi anlıyor
<genc> atsız romanları süper
<genc> sürükleyiçi
<banlieue> şeriat kanunları vb. gibi
<genc> yok
<genc> hiçbiri şeriyattan bahsetmez
<genc> şeriyat kanunlarını ogreneçem diyorsan
<genc> mecelle oku
<genc> bi işine yaramaz
<genc> hukiki bir geçerliligi yok
<genc> ziya gökalp şiir
<genc> neçip fazıl makaleler
<banlieue> yani ziya gökalp'in pek islamı ideolojik olarak ön planda bir yerlerde tuttuğunu sanmıyorum
<banlieue> onu dediydim
<banlieue> hani belki avrupadaki gibi kabul ediyorlardır
<banlieue> hristiyan ülkesi diye geçer ama pratikte hristiyanlıkla pek alakaları yoktur gibi gibi
<banlieue> heykellerde mimaride filan görürsün
<banlieue> :D
<genc> ziya gökalp eseri oku dunmu
<genc> ne üzerine yazdıgını
<banlieue> yok
<genc> okumadan nerden biliyorsun
<banlieue> roman filan mıdır eserleri
<genc> genel kanaatini
<genc> en meşuru
<genc> Türk töresi
<banlieue> yani abi o dönemlerde hitler filan çıkar ortaya mustafa kemal'i görüyoruz
<banlieue> hafif light bir müslümanlık
<genc> veya kızıl elma
<banlieue> yada çağa uydurulmuş müslümanlık
<banlieue> şeklen bir müslümanlığı telkin eder mustafa kemal
<banlieue> o açıdan dedim
<banlieue> hani suriye gibi
<genc> oku okumadan fikir edinemessin
<genc> karşıt fikirde olsa oku
<banlieue> sen komünist manifestoyu okudun mu
<genc> ilk emirdir dinde
<banlieue> :p
<genc> Kapitali okudum
<genc> Niçe bile okudum
<banlieue> bunları okuyup vardığın sonuç turancılık mı oldu
<banlieue> çok ilginç
<banlieue> :D
<genc> oslo manifestosunu bile okudum
<genc> evet
<genc> dedigim kitaplar akıçı
<genc> oku
<genc> sıkmaz
<genc> ilk ziya gökalple başla
<genc>  Türk töresi
<genc>  Kızıl Elma
<genc> türklügün Esasları
<genc> medeni bilgiler mustafa kemal atatürk
<genc> ardından Neçip fazıl
<genc> bozkurtların ölümü
<genc> bazkurtlar diriliyor
<genc> sarı zeybek
<genc> banlieue
<genc> benkaçar
<banlieue> eyvallah reyiz
<banlieue> iyi uykular
<genc> önçe oku
<genc> kavgam
<genc> hatta gaste okuyorsan
<genc> Engin ardıç
<genc> oku
<genc> ha birde %üzerin den 100
<genc> Çilenin Böylesi
<genc> Hüseyin Üzmez
<genc> hapis yılarını anlatıyor
<genc> ondan önçesi
<banlieue> aykut: orda misan
<banlieue> bu tor vidalia dalgasının güncel versiyonunda olup olmadığını nasıl anlarım
<ogny> zlm
<Kartagis> zbam!
<ogny> Kartagis: ubuntu gacti senin agam?
<Kartagis> onikisıfırdört
<ogny> pptp gullanion mu agam?
<ogny> pptp vpn
<ogny> network-manager'la
<ogny> Kartagis: ^^
<Kartagis> cıks
<ogny> oke
<Kartagis> openvpn kurmuştum bir ara sunucuma
<Kartagis> ama onu da kullanamadım
<ogny> o mevzulari hatilriom agam ya
<Kartagis> üzerine de düşmedim
<ogny> hea
<ogny> illa sunucuna diye degiul
<ogny> ben client tarafinda sorun yasadim da
<ogny> o acidan sordumdu
<ogny> yani windows client'la ayni ayarlarla giriyorum aga
<Kartagis> yok ben sonra network-manager-openvpn de kurmuştum
<ogny> linux client'la giremiom
<ogny> he
<ogny> onu da denedim, eyvolle
<Kartagis> network-manager-pptp kurdun mu?
<ogny> bakim
<ogny> evet
<ogny> kurmusum
<ogny> bana misin demiyor mered
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-03
<banlieue> babalar ben bu ubuntu'yu net üzerinden güncelleyebilir miyim?
<banlieue> aykut?
<triumphadsfasdf> selam kimse var mı
<triumphadsfasdf> ben home klasörüne gb belirledim ama
<triumphadsfasdf> bunu yükseltebilir miyim
<triumphadsfasdf> ?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-11-04
<caesarcipher> Selam
<caesarcipher> bir sorunum var araştırmama rağmen bir sonuç elde edemedim ubuntu açılış ekranında cryptswap1 i bağlayamıyor nedense görmüyor bilgisayar açılınca ancak manuel bağlayabiliyorum buna çözüm sunabilecek biri var mı
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-28
<selcukyilmazz> Ubuntulog abi nasilsin
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-29
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-31
<fatih> merhaba
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<fatih> selam
<ElixirVitae> o/ fatih
<fatih> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-01
<hasankilicer> selam
<ElixirVitae> Karga adında bir delikanlı gelmiş~
<Karga> Selam arkadaşlar
<ElixirVitae> 15 yaşında değilsin değil mi?
<Karga> :D 34
<ElixirVitae> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kafka_on_the_Shore
<murat> slmlr linux alemının calışkan ınsanları
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-02
<murat_> slmlr
<murat_> kde ye yenı bır sımge setı nası kurulur acaba
#ubuntu-tr 2013-11-03
<fatih> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<tolga> merhaba
<ElixirVitae> 13.10 a geçen var mı?
<ElixirVitae> ogny, Kartagis, Conqueror selam!
<ElixirVitae> Selam tolga
<Conqueror> ElixirVitae, selam :)
<tolga> selam
<tolga> ben 13.10 a xp den geçip yaptım acemiyim
<Conqueror> ben mint 14'den 15'e geçtim
<tolga> bazı problemler yaşıyorum xubuntu kullanıyorum çözemedim hala
<tolga> yardımcı olabilecek biri var mı?
<Conqueror> hmm ne gibi problemler tolga?
<tolga> mouse u oynatırken donukluk oluyor hafif ekran kartım eski model olduğu için güncelleme de yapamadım
<tolga> bazı önerileri denedim fakat reset attığımda cmd ekranı gibi siyah ekran geldi tekrar yükledim
<tolga> video izlerken de xpdeki gibi verim alamıyorum
<ElixirVitae> 15in tabanı ne Conqueror?
<Conqueror> tolga, konsol'a lspci -v | grep VGA
<Conqueror> yazar mısın
<ElixirVitae> tolga, ekran kartın hangi marka?
<Conqueror> ElixirVitae, aynı yine ubuntu + deb
<tolga> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV516 [Radeon X1600/X1650 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<ElixirVitae> Ben bir distrohop yapacağım zamanım olursa, KDE çok kullanmadım, ona da bakayım diye KDEli birşey olacak herhalde.
<Conqueror> tolga, glxinfo | grep render
<Conqueror> yaz bir de
<tolga> kurulu değil diyor
<tolga> 'glxinfo' programı şu anda kurulu değil. Kurulumunu şunu yazarak yapabilirsiniz:
<tolga> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Conqueror> drive manager gibi bir şey vardı ubuntu'da ama hatırlamıyorum
<Conqueror> oradan amd sürücüsünü kur
<Conqueror> muhmetelen bahsettiğin sorunlar çözülecek(ben amd kullanmadığım için net bir şey söylemiyorum)
<tolga> xubuntu kullanıyorum drive managerı nerde bulabilirim bilmiyorum
<Conqueror> ElixirVitae, sürücüleri tek bir tıkla kurmak için yazılan programın adı neydi ubuntu'da yav?
<ElixirVitae> jockey-gtk
<Conqueror> tolga,
<Conqueror> sudo jockey-gtk
<Conqueror> yazın bi
<ElixirVitae> apt://jockey-gtk
<ElixirVitae> ^şuna tıkla
<tolga> tıklayamıyorum konsola yazayım
<ElixirVitae> konsola Conquerorun dediğini yaz.
<tolga> sudo jockey-gtk
<tolga> Conqueror, ElixirVitae      sadece jockey-gtk yazdığımda ise programın yüklü olmadığını kurmamı söyledi kurmama rağmen yine hata aldım
<tolga> 'jockey-gtk' programı şu anda kurulu değil. Kurulumunu şunu yazarak yapabilirsiniz:
<tolga> sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<ElixirVitae> Programı kurduktan sonra driver kuracaksın, ama sorununu çözer mi bilmem. ATI driverlarının durumunu bilmiyorum.
<ElixirVitae> Kurduktan sonra tekrar yaz >sudo jockey-gtk
<tolga> ElixirVitae driverı indirdim fakat çalıştıramıyorum .run formatında
<tolga> internet üzerinden anlatımı da yaptım hata verip kapanıyor konsolda
<ElixirVitae> Dosyayı .deb olarak mı indirdin tolga?
<ElixirVitae> Konsoldan direk kurması lazım.
<tolga> hayır .run olarak
<tolga> atinin kendi sitesinden
<ElixirVitae> Tamam, şöyle o zaman;
<ElixirVitae> Dosyayı bulup sağ tıkla, özelliklerine git.
<ElixirVitae> Oradan çalıştırılabilme seçeneği olacak, Türkçesi nedir bilmiyorum, onu seç.
<ElixirVitae> Sonra tekrar çift tıklayarak çalıştır.
<ElixirVitae> tolga
<tolga> ElixirVitae, dosyaya çift tıkladığımda klasöre yeni klasör açılıyor sürekli
<tolga> sonra kendiliğinden gidiyor
<tolga> fglrx-instal.jludSe adında klasörler
<ElixirVitae> Sağ tıklayıp ekran görüntüsü alabilir misin tolga?
<tolga> tabi
<tolga> ekran görüntüsünü aldım ElixitVitae
<tolga> ElixirVitae
<ElixirVitae> Link?
<tolga> http://n1311.hizliresim.com/1h/3/u6b2m.png
<tolga> dosyanın solunda görüldüğü gibi klasör açılıyor sonra kayboluyor
<ElixirVitae> Özellikler seçeneğini tıklayıp, sonra tekrar bir görüntü alabilir misin?
<tolga> ElixirVitae, http://l1311.hizliresim.com/1h/3/u6bgq.png
<tolga> http://n1311.hizliresim.com/1h/3/u6bhc.png
<ElixirVitae> tolga, pek yardımcı olamayacağım, eğer ingilizcen varsa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ElixirVitae> Ayrıca foruma da sorabilirsin, oradan da cevap alabilirsin (alamayadabilirsin).
<tolga> Teşekkür ederim ElixirVitae bir inceleyeyim
<ogny> biri bisey demis
<ogny> hala ayik mi
<ogny> anaa ati diyor .,,,
<mas> selam
<mas> arkadaslar siz baglanmak icin hangi programi kullaniyorsunuz. ben smuxi kullaniyorum ve goruldugu gibi turkce karekter sorunu yaratiyor.
<ogny> smuxi ne lan d:
<mas> hobaa
<mas> :)
<mas> program
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> tr karakter
<ogny> basmasan da sorun yok
<ogny> ;)
<mas> ole ama simdi 4 saat yazisinca. haliyle yazi islerime dondugumde el aliskalnlgiyla ingiliz melezigibi turkce yaziyorum
<mas> sorun yani
<mas> :)
<ogny> amacin tam olarak ney
<ogny> tr karakter basabilmek mi
<ogny> tr layout kullanmak mi
<mas> tr karekter basiyorda karsi taraf okuyamiyo
<mas> ornek şiçğü
<ogny> su an ben okudum
<ogny>  mas ornek şiçğü
<mas> ya o zaman bu sorun nedir ya:) neye demek server problemli benlik değilmiş demek
<ogny> bizim bi arkadas vardir
<ogny> mesleginde uzmanlik duzeyinde
<ogny> programci
<mas> ey vallah ben kaç gündür böyle kullanıyordum
<ogny> yeni yetme progamcilar bir seyi yapamayinca
<ogny> soylenirler ya
<ogny> bu sey der
<ogny> 'sorun sandalyeyle monitorun arasinda'
<ogny> sorun karsi taraftaymis dostum ;)
<mas> aynen
<mas> ben ingilizce ubuntu kullanıyorum emin olamadım ya dedim hani sorun bir kişide değil kimle yazışsam karekter okuyamıyorlar ozaman programda sakatlık var düşüncesindeydim.
<ogny> bu 'okuyamayanlar' windowz mu kullaniyor?
<mas> kesin
<ogny> :p
<mas> sen ubuntu phone denedinmi hiç?
<ogny> yoh
<ogny> android var
<ogny> memnunum ya
<ogny> onu denemem icin
<ogny> sey lazim
<ogny> nexus 4-5
<ogny> bende general mobile discovery var
<ogny> iyi
<mas> evet inceledim dungece bi deneyesim var
<ogny> var mi deneyebilecegin cihazin?
<mas> arkadaşımın var aklını alırsam olucak:)
<ogny> haha
<ogny> degisiklik iyidir
<mas> :) evet
<ogny> mas: blog-twitter var mi?
<mas> var
<ogny> versene
<ogny> ozelden at istersen
<mas> gonderdim
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-27
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar yeni açılan #teknoseyir kanalına gelmenizi önerebilirim.GNU/Linux hakkında bilgi almak isteyen arkadaşlara yardımcı olunabilir.
<hwpplayer1> teşekkürler iyi akşamlar görüşmek üzere kendinize iyi bakın
<alexa> Hello! I have some question for all turks. Do you wash tursu before you eat it?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-28
<usbehci> arkadaşlar merhaba
<usbehci> Ubuntu da login olduktan sonra şu sorunu alıyorum. Nedeni nedir acaba?
<usbehci> tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2h5k2dk&s=8#.VE988oWd6bh
<usbehci> 5 saniye ekran böyle göründükten sonra düzeliyor. İlerisi için sıkıntı yaratır mı?
<mutlucan96> selamlar
<mutlucan96> 14.04 14.10'a geçiyorum. GÜncellerken EULA çıktı terminal kısmında OK yapamıyorum. Ne olacak şimdi?
<ArTeS> aman tanrým didim.
<mutlucan96> sakin yaptım :)
<mutlucan96> tab ile geçiyormuş.
<turgay> ütopik olsun diyorsun
<mutlucan96> tabii origamisini bile yaptım onun.
<ArTeS> ;D
<turgay> bende yükselttim az önce
<Kartagis> ben 17 yaptım
<Kartagis> nane
<Kartagis> pardon, evde 16
<mutlucan96> arabada 15
<mutlucan96> gnome sürümleri niyeubuntuya çok geç geliyor :(
<thiras> r10 davetiyesi olan var mi?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-29
<cufaf> sa
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-31
<Uzmanium> Asterisk kullanan var mı?
<Kartagis> * <--- bu mu?
<Kartagis> :D
<Uzmanium> IP Santral
<cufaf> sa
<cufaf> ubuntu 14.10 kurdum wifi gormuyor
<cufaf> thiras,  sa ant nasilsin
<piyanist> selam millet
#ubuntu-tr 2014-11-01
<cufaf> sa.
<cufaf> arkadaşlar ubuntu 14.10 kurdum az once otomatik guncellestirmeleri indirmis kurulsun mu dedi
<cufaf> kur dedim kapatip açildi wifi gitti
<cufaf> yardım edebilecek var mı
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-26
<mtn__> merhaba yardım alabilirmiyim ?
<mtn__> .dat uzantılı video oynatamıyorum ?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-28
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-31
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-11-01
<Galatasaray> saygılar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-10-31
<xubuntu73o> selam
<xubuntu73o> yenı bır kullanıcıyım bırsey sormak ıstoyorum
<xubuntu73o> ıstıyorum
<xubuntu73o> xubuntuda apt-get update ve upgrade yaptıktan sonra masa üzerine Xubuntu 16.04.1 LTS amd64 bi disk geldi bunu nasıl sisteme
<xubuntu73o> uygulayabılırım
<xubuntu73o> illahaki cdyemi yazmak lazım
<xubuntu73o> yokmu canlı kimse ?
<xubuntu73o> kimsecikler varmı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-11-02
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> script(1) ile konsole output alinamiyor, baska bir yolu var mi acaba?
<Kartagis> script(1) nedir?
<Kartagis> Ne yapmak istiyorsun?
<fnoyanisi> script dosya_adi.txt yazinda mevcut tty'deki herseyi dosyay atiyo (backspace vs dahil)
<fnoyanisi> fakat concole output dahil edilmiyo
<fnoyanisi> linux da da var diye biiyom bu ama?
<fnoyanisi> varmis linux da da
<fnoyanisi> http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man1/script.1.html
<f0und> Title: script(1) - Linux manual page (at man7.org)
#ubuntu-tr 2016-11-06
<cokomoko> s.a
<cokomoko> neyse bir iki aklımdaki soruyu sorayım, kimseden ses yok yine
<cokomoko> şimdi bilenleriniz vardır bu compiz projesi, dallandı biri 0.8 öbürü 0.9 olarak devam ediyor
<cokomoko> Bu iki projeyi aynı anda paket olarak sistemde kullanmak mümkün olabilir mi?
#ubuntu-tr 2017-10-30
<sarp> merhaba sevgili dostlar
#ubuntu-tr 2017-10-31
<sarp> merhaba sevgili arkadaşlar
<sarp> sevgili gönül dostları
<sarp> öncelikle iyakşamlar
<sarp> başka online olan var mı sevgili dostlar??
#ubuntu-tr 2017-11-01
<mmkurd> s/command/command|none/
#ubuntu-tr 2017-11-03
<hwpplayer1> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> nasıl gidiyor
#ubuntu-tr 2018-10-30
<cagta> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2018-11-03
<ahmetkanar54> merhaba arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2018-11-04
<grub> sa
<grub> beyler kali linux kurulumda bir hata aliyorum yardimci olabilecek bir hayir sever varmi 2 gundur kaldim ortada
<grub> allah rizasi icin
